# 3 Stunden Sperre wegen PvP auf einem PvP Server?



## Thedynamike (3. Januar 2008)

Grüßt euch, soeben wurde mein Account für drei Stunden von einem GM gebannt.
Wollte mal anfragen ob ich mich bei folgendem Sachverhalt eventuell über den GM beschweren kann.

Ich spielte mit meinem 70er Hexenmeister auf dem PvP Server 'Blackrock'. Da die Arenawartezeiten bei 11min lagen und ich sowieso noch in Southshore war beschloss ich Tarrens Mühle einen Besuch abzustatten.
Ein 25er Frostmage kämpfe kurz vor TM gegen 3 Mobs aus der Umgebung, setzte Frostnova ein und erwischte mich mit. Der Mage hatte nur noch relativ wenig HP, worauf ich beschloss ihm einfach einen 'Fluch der Erschöpfung' (mit 'Fluch Verstärken') zu geben und dem Add-Train die Arbeit zu lassen den Mage zu verhauen. Schon fast in Vergessenheit geraten schrieb mich ein GM an, ich hätte einen anderen Spieler physisch belästigt. Ich hätte ihn mutwillig dazu gebracht von NPCs getötet zu werden damit seine Rüstung zerfällt. Da dies gegen irgendwelche Verhaltensregeln verstößte gab es einen 3-Stunden-Bann.

Nun eine Frage: Ist ein PvP Server nicht ein PvP Server weil man eben PvP spielt? Ich schreibe auch keine Tickets, wenn ich mehrfach mit meinen Twinks gegankt worden bin, ich hol höchstens einen 70er oder ähnlich starken Spieler zur Hilfe. Ich wusste nicht, dass bestimmte angriffe im PvP verboten sind. War das gerechtfertigt?

*Edit:*
Nach einer Beschwerde kam folgendes heraus:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...mp;#entry284360


----------



## Shileen (3. Januar 2008)

erlich gesagt verstehe ich das nich find PvP Server sind doch dazu da um Die gegnerische Fraktion zu haun.... sonst könnte man ja auch auf einem PvE Server anfangen....

Also finde ich das Mit dem GM irgendwie nicht richtig:-)


----------



## Fluix (3. Januar 2008)

es war insofern gerechtfertigt, weil du ihn nicht gekillt, sondern ihn nur runtergekloppt (gedotet) hast, er somit nicht direkt duch dich sondern durch die mobs gestorben ist und damit seine rüstung schaden erhielt, das ist kein pvp.


----------



## Tikume (3. Januar 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Nun eine Frage: Ist ein PvP Server nicht ein PvP Server weil man eben PvP spielt?



Was Du gemacht hast war beim besten Willen kein PvP. Du warst schon haushoch überlegen, aber hast dann auch noch alles getan um dem Spieler durch ausnutzen der Spielmechanik maximal zu schaden.


----------



## Herri (3. Januar 2008)

Nutz mal lieber die drei Stunden, um darüber nachzudenken. Hättest Du ihn direkt umgehaun, wäre es zwar immer noch dumm, aber dir hätte keiner was anhängen können. /slap


----------



## ginky_8 (3. Januar 2008)

also was lernen wir daraus alle low lvl chars umhauen :-) aber bitte wer schreibt bei sowas ein Ticket ???


----------



## Turoka (3. Januar 2008)

KA wie die Regelung auf nem PVP Server ist da ich auf nem PVE Server spiele aber im Endeffekt dürfte es wohl eigentlich egal sein wie man dort einen anderen Spieler legt. Seine Rüsi wäre so oder so im Eimer gewesen. Aber wenn er es halt nicht verkraften kann, sorry dann mus er echt auf einen RP Server gehen. Kannst dich ja morgen erkenntlich zeigen und ihn mal 2 Stunden taktisch alleine umhauen. Außerdem hättest du ihn genau so gut fearen können und irgend ein Bär hätt Aggro gezogen und ihn geplättet, könntest du genau so wenig für. Sorry aber der Bann ist echt übertrieben


----------



## Shileen (3. Januar 2008)

mhh wenn ich drann denke wie oft ich mit meinem schurken gestorben bin im strangle und meist nur mit nem dot versehen.. wärend ich im kapf gegen ein mob war. müsst ich schoh genug tickets geschrieben haben aber irgendwie mach ich das ja mit denen jetzt auch:-) jeder der klein ist muss leiden und wer damit probs hat sollte nicht auf einem PvP Realm spielen das muss man sich vorher bewusst sein:-)


----------



## SweetFalke (3. Januar 2008)

Drei Stunden? Viel zu wenig für Low-Level-Killer, die sich nicht im open PVP an 70er rantrauen... wie schon wer sagte, nutze die drei Stunden mal, um drüber nachzudenken...


----------



## Thedynamike (3. Januar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Was Du gemacht hast war beim besten Willen kein PvP. Du warst schon haushoch überlegen, aber hast dann auch noch alles getan um dem Spieler durch ausnutzen der Spielmechanik maximal zu schaden.



Korrekt. Mich hat früher auch niemand vor dem Molten Core gefragt ob ich denn gewillt bin durch Gedankenkontrolle in der Lava zu landen. Nun, warum darf ich dem Spieler nicht auch schaden? Wenn ihm sowas nicht passt hätte er doch auf einem PvE Server beginnen können, dort kann ihm nichts passieren.


----------



## Shileen (3. Januar 2008)

ist aber schoh hart ist ein Game und man wird bestraft^^ 

xD irgendwie rofl....

Man sollte nie vergessen das es nur ein Game ist


----------



## Ghodi (3. Januar 2008)

Es ist zwar morlaisch gesehen nicht ganz ok, Spieler soweit zu schädigen das sie dann wenn sie weiter von außen Schaden bekommen Repkosten haben! Aber das es wirklich geahndet wird war mir neu!

Was ich mir nur vorstellen kann ist, das du es eben auf Dauer gemacht hast also nicht 1x sondern 10x! Was aber dann auch wiederum quatsch vom gegner war sich immerwieder wiederzubeleben wenn du in der nähe warst!


----------



## SirCotare (3. Januar 2008)

Herri schrieb:


> Nutz mal lieber die drei Stunden, um darüber nachzudenken. Hättest Du ihn direkt umgehaun, wäre es zwar immer noch dumm, aber dir hätte keiner was anhängen können. /slap



naja... wenn ich als healdudu nem typen mein mondfeuer verpasse interessierts mich aber auch nicht, ob er dann an seinem mob verreckt oder an mir.. ich weiss einfach, dass mein dot reicht. was dann passiert ist meiner meinung nach sein problem. wenn mir wer anhängen will, dass ich mutwillig ihm reppkosten verursachen will, dann schaut das schon anders aus, wenn ich dem eine überbrat!


----------



## Thedynamike (3. Januar 2008)

SweetFalke schrieb:


> Drei Stunden? Viel zu wenig für Low-Level-Killer, die sich nicht im open PVP an 70er rantrauen... wie schon wer sagte, nutze die drei Stunden mal, um drüber nachzudenken...



Wieso KANN man denn dann Low-Levels killen? Wenn man es nicht darf, kann es doch durch die Spielmechanik unterbunden werden. Ich kann deinen Frust verstehen, wenn du vielleicht etwas Oft durch die Hand anderer gestorben ist, aber wieso spielst du dann PvP?

Ich kann mir keinen PvE Server vorstellen beidem man beim Leveln auf garnichts achten muss. Ohne die gegnerische Fraktion, vor der man, wenn sie überlegen ist auch mal weglaufen oder sich verstecken muss, macht das ganze nur noch halb soviel spaß.


----------



## Biboxi (3. Januar 2008)

ginky_8 schrieb:


> also was lernen wir daraus alle low lvl chars umhauen :-) aber bitte wer schreibt bei sowas ein Ticket ???



Wahrscheinlich jemand, der die Schnauze voll hat ständig von 70er umgekloppt zu werden? Und dann auch noch so schön, dass die rüstung dadurch beschädigt wird... Das ist echt kein PvP mehr.
Der Grundgedanken bei PvP-Servern ist, dass man auch in neutralen Gebieten jedezeit Kämpfe zwischen den Fraktionen hat, und zwar zwischen Spielern auf einer level-stufe ähnlich wie im BG, nicht dass 70er zum Spaß die 25er im Hügelland weghauen, weil sie nix besseres zu tun haben.

P.S.: Ich war übrigens nicht der Frostmage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirCotare (3. Januar 2008)

> Wieso KANN man denn dann Low-Levels killen? Wenn man es nicht darf, kann es doch durch die Spielmechanik unterbunden werden. Ich kann deinen Frust verstehen, wenn du vielleicht etwas Oft durch die Hand anderer gestorben ist, aber wieso spielst du dann PvP?
> 
> Ich kann mir keinen PvE Server vorstellen beidem man beim Leveln auf garnichts achten muss. Ohne die gegnerische Fraktion, vor der man, wenn sie überlegen ist auch mal weglaufen oder sich verstecken muss, macht das ganze nur noch halb soviel spaß.



ganz meine meinung,würd ich aber auf jeden fall mit GMs kontakt auf nehmen und denen mal gas geben!


----------



## Tikume (3. Januar 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Korrekt. Mich hat früher auch niemand vor dem Molten Core gefragt ob ich denn gewillt bin durch Gedankenkontrolle in der Lava zu landen. Nun, warum darf ich dem Spieler nicht auch schaden? Wenn ihm sowas nicht passt hätte er doch auf einem PvE Server beginnen können, dort kann ihm nichts passieren.



Schlicht und ergreifen exploiten der Spielmechanik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Über die moralische Seite brauchen wir glaube ich gar nicht zu sprechen, oder?

Ich setze mich mit gewissen Spielern auch nicht mehr direkt auseinander. Wer z.B. denkt er müsse im BG Spieler beleidigen bekommt von mir auch umgehend ein Ticket spendiert. Eine kleine Zwangspause regt eventuell zum nachdenken an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shileen (3. Januar 2008)

Biboxi schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich jemand, der die Schnauze voll hat ständig von 70er umgekloppt zu werden? Und dann auch noch so schön, dass die rüstung dadurch beschädigt wird... Das ist echt kein PvP mehr.
> Der Grundgedanken bei PvP-Servern ist, dass man auch in neutralen Gebieten jedezeit Kämpfe zwischen den Fraktionen hat, und zwar zwischen Spielern auf einer level-stufe ähnlich wie im BG, nicht dass 70er zum Spaß die 25er im Hügelland weghauen, weil sie nix besseres zu tun haben.



Da stimme ich zu einmal oder 2 mal kann man es machen aber dann ist ja auch gut :-) aber wenn dann schon ein Ticket kommen sollte ist es zu kP wie übertrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirCotare (3. Januar 2008)

> Wahrscheinlich jemand, der die Schnauze voll hat ständig von 70er umgekloppt zu werden? Und dann auch noch so schön, dass die rüstung dadurch beschädigt wird... Das ist echt kein PvP mehr.
> Der Grundgedanken bei PvP-Servern ist, dass man auch in neutralen Gebieten jedezeit Kämpfe zwischen den Fraktionen hat, und zwar zwischen Spielern auf einer level-stufe ähnlich wie im BG, nicht dass 70er zum Spaß die 25er im Hügelland weghauen, weil sie nix besseres zu tun haben.



wenn das rein so gedacht wäre, könnten wir nur gleichstufige leute angreifen


----------



## Thedynamike (3. Januar 2008)

Ghodi schrieb:


> Es ist zwar morlaisch gesehen nicht ganz ok, Spieler soweit zu schädigen das sie dann wenn sie weiter von außen Schaden bekommen Repkosten haben! Aber das es wirklich geahndet wird war mir neu!
> 
> Was ich mir nur vorstellen kann ist, das du es eben auf Dauer gemacht hast also nicht 1x sondern 10x! Was aber dann auch wiederum quatsch vom gegner war sich immerwieder wiederzubeleben wenn du in der nähe warst!



Es war nur einmal, aber selbst wenn es 6 Stunden am Stück gewesen wäre, verstößt es meiner Meinung nach gegen keine Regel im PvP. Es gibt genug Sicherheitsmechanismen im Spiel um einen Ganker zu umgehen. Teuer wäre der Geistheiler, Billig wäre einfach nur warten bis einem langweilig wird und man allein von dannen zieht.


----------



## Braxx (3. Januar 2008)

Oha? Ist es also verboten, jemanden mit irgendeiner Form von Gedankenkontrolle in Wachen reinlaufen zu lassen? oO

-Ich finde den Ban nicht gerechtfertigt. Was wäre, wenn du schon nen 72h Ban hattest? Gäbe es dann nen Accban durch so ne Kleinigkeit?


----------



## Das_Toastbrot (3. Januar 2008)

Ich finds schon gerechtfertigt.

Ich spiele selbst auf nem PvP server, weil ich die unstimmigkeiten zwischen horde und allianz gerne mitverfolge, auslebe, gern raide und mich mit freuden in einem fairem kampf 1vs1 mit mitspielern messe. Da gehts dann auch schon los:

Ist es der sinn eines PvP servers, 2-4 vs 1 getötet zu werden? Nun, kann man sich drüber streiten.
Aber ist es der sinn eines PvP servers, dann auch noch 2vs1 geganked zu werden? Hier hörts dann auf. PvP server hin oder her.  Ich habe spaß an pvp, aber es amcht mir keinen spaß 10 mal zu meinem leichnamm zu laufen und das ist doch auch nciht der sinn des ganzen? Wenn man mich besiegt, gut, dann hat man mir gezeigt wer der boss is, wenn ich denjenigen dann noch angreife und dann verrecke, dann wars meine schuld. aber man muss mich doch bitte nicht 10ma hintereinander killen, während ich noch mit halber HP hinterm baum sitze? Oder am besten noch aufm greif, damit ich zum geistheiler muss? 

Nein, du hast dein ticket zurecht bekommen. Sowas hat , für mich, nicht mehr viel mit pvp zu tun, sowas ist... nun... ich möchte dich nicht beleidigen aber.. es ist arm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shileen (3. Januar 2008)

eventuell hatte der GM ja auch nur nen schlechten Tag .... kann ja sein :-)


----------



## SirCotare (3. Januar 2008)

> st es der sinn eines PvP servers, 2-4 vs 1 getötet zu werden? Nun, kann man sich drüber streiten.
> Aber ist es der sinn eines PvP servers, dann auch noch 2vs1 geganked zu werden? Hier hörts dann auf. PvP server hin oder her. Ich habe spaß an pvp, aber es amcht mir keinen spaß 10 mal zu meinem leichnamm zu laufen und das ist doch auch nciht der sinn des ganzen? Wenn man mich besiegt, gut, dann hat man mir gezeigt wer der boss is, wenn ich denjenigen dann noch angreife und dann verrecke, dann wars meine schuld. aber man muss mich doch bitte nicht 10ma hintereinander killen, während ich noch mit halber HP hinterm baum sitze? Oder am besten noch aufm greif, damit ich zum geistheiler muss?



das ist aber scheinbar in der spielmechanik so vorgesehen, das sonst ein 70er keine 3-4 lowies umhaunen könnte. dann würde diese nicht nur keine ehre bringen, sonder nicht angreifbar sein!


----------



## fst (3. Januar 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Grüßt euch, soeben wurde mein Account für drei Stunden von einem GM gebannt.
> Wollte mal anfragen ob ich mich bei folgendem Sachverhalt eventuell über den GM beschweren kann.
> 
> Ich spielte mit meinem 70er Hexenmeister auf dem PvP Server 'Blackrock'. Da die Arenawartezeiten bei 11min lagen und ich sowieso noch in Southshore war beschloss ich Tarrens Mühle einen Besuch abzustatten.
> ...



ich würde sagen das der typ der das gemeldet hat zu dem GM unverständlich rüberkam und der gm euch beide einfach für 3stunden gesperrt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thedynamike (3. Januar 2008)

Das_Toastbrot schrieb:


> Nein, du hast dein ticket zurecht bekommen. Sowas hat , für mich, nicht mehr viel mit pvp zu tun, sowas ist... nun... ich möchte dich nicht beleidigen aber.. es ist arm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich möchte dich ja auch nicht beleidigen aber wenn man ein wenig über die Regeln auf einem PvP Server nachdenkt, dann sollte man, als Mensch von mittelmäßiger Intelligenz, schon drauf kommen, dass es immer wieder Leute gibt - mich eingeschlossen - die sich aus dem sogenannten Low-Level töten einen Spaß machen wollen und diesm von der Spielmechanik tolleriert und durch die abschaffung der ruchlosen Morde sogar gefördert wurde.

Ich verstehe die Leute nicht, die immer meckern auf einem PvP Server öfters als 1-2x gegankt zu werden. Ich zB. habe es bisher immer geschafft mich irgendwie zu verstecken oder wegzurennen wenn der Gegner 50 Stufen o.ä. höher ist. Belebt man sich neben ihm wieder sollte man sich nicht wundern, ehrlich gesagt.
Aber das ist ja nur nebensache.


----------



## Ghodi (3. Januar 2008)

Mir sagten GMs mehrfach, das sie nicht eingreifen solang es eine PvP Lösung gibt! Die gab es hier aber, wenn der Sachverhalt so Richtig ist! Und wenn der Spieler die Möglichkeit hatte sich am Geistheiler wiederzubeleben und später erst wieder einzuloggen!


----------



## Thedynamike (3. Januar 2008)

fst schrieb:


> ich würde sagen das der typ der das gemeldet hat zu dem GM unverständlich rüberkam und der gm euch beide einfach für 3stunden gesperrt hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, der GM hat mir, wohlgemerkt knapp 8 Stunden NACH der Aktion per Whisper geschildert,was es für ein Problem gab. Leider konnte ich ihm nicht schreiben, da er dies scheinbar blockiert hat. (Der Spieler XYZ wurde nicht gefunden) Halt die Meldung, die kommt, wenn man ein GM versucht anzuschreiben, wenn man kein Ticket eröffnet hat, welches gerade von diesem bearbeitet wird.


----------



## Shileen (3. Januar 2008)

So auf der WoW Seite steht es so:

    * Die World of Warcraft Belästigungsbestimmungen gelten auf den PvP-Realms nicht, solange eine PvP-Lösung vorliegt. Charaktere können ihre Konflikte selbst auskämpfen, und die Game Master werden nur in Extremfällen eingreifen.
    * Handlungen, die normalerweise als "unehrenhaft" gelten würden, sind auf PvP-Realms normale Spielmechanismen.
    * Alle Bestimmungen im Zusammenhang mit dem allgemeinen Umgang von Spielern miteinander gelten weiterhin. Verstöße wie zum Beispiel anstößige Namen, obszöne Ausdrücke und Spamming werden gemäß unserer Bestimmungen geahndet.


So das besondere daraus ist der Satz : * Handlungen, die normalerweise als "unehrenhaft" gelten würden, sind auf PvP-Realms normale Spielmechanismen.


----------



## Maxxter (3. Januar 2008)

Also ich finds lächerlich, ich bin derselben Meinung, dass man auf PvP Servern nunmal PvP macht, ob es gegen gleichlevelige ist oder gegen low-lvl.

Und den moralischen Aspekt find ich auch irgendwie lächerlich. Was sind denn bitte die Repkosten eines lvl 25 chars? Das ist garnichts.... Auch wenn er von nem high lvl getötet wurde. Wenn er sich beschweren will, dann sollte er doch lieber auf nen PE Realm wechseln..

Meine Meinung!


----------



## Herri (3. Januar 2008)

Mann mann mann. Jemanden so zu schwächen, dass er von Mobs gekillt wird, ist unfair, hat nichts mit PvP zu tun und wird nicht toleriert. Wenn Du PvP willst, kill die Leute direkt.


----------



## Thedynamike (3. Januar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Schlicht und ergreifen exploiten der Spielmechanik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Moralisch gesehen ist die Sache indeutig, da gebe ich dir recht, jedoch würde ich das nicht als Exploit sehen. Warum? Gedankenkontrolle und Fluch der Erschöpfung gibt es seit der Beta von WoW. Und seit es OpenPvP gibt, werden diese Sprüche auch genutzt um dem Gegner maximalem Schaden zuzufügen. Wieso wurden diese Sprüche nicht auf irgendeinerweise entschärft. Und sei es mit einem 5min Debuff, der Repkosten vermeidet, wenn man zuvor von Gedankenkontrolle betroffen war.


----------



## Thedynamike (3. Januar 2008)

Herri schrieb:


> Mann mann mann. Jemanden so zu schwächen, dass er von Mobs gekillt wird, ist unfair, hat nichts mit PvP zu tun und wird nicht toleriert. Wenn Du PvP willst, kill die Leute direkt.



PvP = Spieler gegen Spieler
Was habe ich denn getan, ausser jemandem einen meiner Zauber auf den Hals gehetzt?

Beispiel: Ein Schurke kämpft auf offenem Gelände gegen einen anderen. Der Schurke benutzt verkrüppelndes Gift. Der Gegner versucht wegzulaufen, added und stirbt dann nicht durch den Schurken sondern durch den Mob. Fazit: Ein Tod und Repkosten.
Hat der Schurke nun auch falsch gehandelt und lieber kein Gift benutzen sollen damit dem Gegner auch jah nicht zu Schaden kommt?


----------



## Theor80 (3. Januar 2008)

Ich war mal in der Situation des "Opfers".
Ich war in den verwüsteten Landen mit meinem Twink unterwegs, und da meinte ein Gnom Hexer mich immer wieder in größere Mobgruppen fearen zu müssen, packte ein paar Dots auf mich drauf und lachte sich schlapp.
Ich schrieb darauf ein Ticket, in Bezugnahme darauf dass das kein PvP sei, sondern nur den Zweck habe mir Repkosten zu verschaffen und mir den Spielspaß zu nehmen. Der GM der antwortete meinte, dass sei alles im Rahmen eines PvP Servers in Ordnung und er würde da nichts machen können.
Scheint also alles mal wieder Auslegungssache der 500 GMs zu sein...


----------



## bny' (3. Januar 2008)

Theor80 schrieb:


> Ich war mal in der Situation des "Opfers".
> Ich war in den verwüsteten Landen mit meinem Twink unterwegs, und da meinte ein Gnom Hexer mich immer wieder in größere Mobgruppen fearen zu müssen, packte ein paar Dots auf mich drauf und lachte sich schlapp.
> Ich schrieb darauf ein Ticket, in Bezugnahme darauf dass das kein PvP sei, sondern nur den Zweck habe mir Repkosten zu verschaffen und mir den Spielspaß zu nehmen. Der GM der antwortete meinte, dass sei alles im Rahmen eines PvP Servers in Ordnung und er würde da nichts machen können.
> Scheint also alles mal wieder Auslegungssache der 500 GMs zu sein...



Richtig so. Für so nen Blödsinn ein Ticket.


----------



## Zygron (3. Januar 2008)

Shileen schrieb:


> So auf der WoW Seite steht es so:
> 
> * Die World of Warcraft Belästigungsbestimmungen gelten auf den PvP-Realms nicht, solange eine PvP-Lösung vorliegt. Charaktere können ihre Konflikte selbst auskämpfen, und die Game Master werden nur in Extremfällen eingreifen.
> * Handlungen, die normalerweise als "unehrenhaft" gelten würden, sind auf PvP-Realms normale Spielmechanismen.
> ...



Da steht denk ich mal das wichtigste^^ Wie wärs mit Verantwortung übernehmen, wenn ich auf einen PvP Server gehe,  muss ich mit so etwas rechnen, ganz klar. Ich habe auf PvP Servern nur einen Mage lvl 42 aber bin sowas von oft erlegt worden von Hordlern, besonders oft im Kampf mit Mobs, aber so ists halt^^
Man ärgert sich natürlich aber deshalb ein Ticket? Muss man nicht verstehen^^ 
Andererseits muss ich mich drauf verlassen das es nur 1 mal war, ich hoffe du sagst die Wahrheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Necronos1 (3. Januar 2008)

Auch wenn es nicht ok war, war es eine einmalige Handlung und der Mage war derenigen, der ihn ausversehens angegriffen hat, also würde ich es mal nicht auf unseren Hexer schieben, wenn mich jemand angreift liegt der auch wenig später tot am Boden, mir egal welcher Level und auch relativ egal wie.
Völlig unangebracht, schreib Blizzard an, vielleicht kriegst du sogar noch einen gratis Spieltag.


----------



## Thedynamike (3. Januar 2008)

bny schrieb:


> Richtig so. Für so nen Blödsinn ein Ticket.



Falsch. Solange es nicht gegen die Regeln verstößt ist alles korrekt.
Wie bereits vor mir einer sagte hat das ganze mit Moral nichts zu tun. Das es unmoralisch ist, ist logisch, aber es ist nicht verboten und solange es nicht verboten ist muss man als "Opfer" damit rechnen.
Jeder auf einem PvP war schonmal das "Opfer". Es ist normal und gehört zum Spielerlebnis.
*Jeder spielt freiwillig auf einem PvP Server.*

Du zeigst sonst ja auch niemanden an, weil dir seine Hose nicht gefällt mit der Begründung der Anblick würde dich seelisch leiden lassen. 

Was ist allerdings für richtig halte ist, neuen Spielern, die mit Stufe 30 merken, dass PvP nichts für sie ist, einen kostenlosen Charaktertransfer auf einen PvE Realm zu ermöglichen.


----------



## Sioreth (3. Januar 2008)

Jetzt mal ganz erlich, ich find die Sperre sowas von lächerlich. Ich spiele auch auf einem PvP Server. und wurd schon mit meinen jungen 46lvl Jahren bestimmt mehrere duzendmal umgehauen meistens von 70ern. (zumindest Allys mit Totenkopf ;-) )

Eine geschickte wo ich 42 war. bin schön durch die Welt geritten. Da seh ich 3 Allys um lvl 20 rum. Waren auf der Straße und ich bin locker flockig durch sie hindurchgeritten. (Ohne an einem Angriff überhaupt zu denken). So die 3 Haben mich im vorbei ritt angegriffen. ICh bin erstmal weitergeritten, da ich es eilig hatte. Nunja mit einem angriff haben die mich dann Dismounted. Bin auch erst noch weitergelaufen (war dann auf 50% HP)... wurd mir zu dumm und ich hab Instand Fear gemacht und alle angedottet (fluch der Pain) der eine Ist durch mein Fear in einem mob gerannt und wurd von dem erlegt bei den anderen hab ich zugeschaut wie sie verrecken... (konnt ich mir nicht nehmen Lassen) So nun ist der Einer aber letzenendlich durch Mob gestorben... Is das also kein PvP??? Hallo? gehts noch. Es ist doch scheiß egal wie er gestorben ist. Auf nen PvP Server muss man damit rechnen. Ich wurd auch shcon oft genug von Teils lvl niedrigeeren umgehauen, weil die braf gewartet haben bis ich grad schön was mit mehreren Mobs zu tun hatte und mich dann angegriffen haben... Bin auch gestorben. Hab ich rumgeheult.... Thats Life!!


----------



## Nikigoestoimba (3. Januar 2008)

Folgende situation, Beispiel: Ein Hexenmeister (LvL 7o, paar Epics, Hochwertiges Equip halt) wie du Farmt grade Urfeuer, wie so hexer nunmal sind Dotten sie 4 Mobs zu das auch ja kein anderer mit farmen kann, diese 4 Mobs sind böse auf dich, dann kommt der kleine fiese Schurke an Sticht dich kurz auf 10 % life macht nochma nen nierenhieb und verschwindet dann und die 4 mobs hauen dich Tot deine Rüstung verliert 10 haltbarkeit und du bist um 3 Gold erleichtert. Der Schurke erhält keine Ehre dafuer er erfreut sich einfach daran wie du da im Dreck liegst. und Spammt dir noch nen kleines Emote /lol.....Das Ticket haettest du innerhaln 20 sekunden geschrieben.

Diese Situation waere schon unter aller Sau, aber vom LvL her noch gerechtfertigt zumal nur ein toter Hexer ein guter Hexer ist, und das du da mehr oder weniger nen low gekillt hast, mit hilfe von Mobs der sowieso in bedraengniss war, RESPEKT !! Ich haette dir gegönnt das dich sofort ne hand voll Schurken killen und deine leiche Campen^^


----------



## kintaroohe (3. Januar 2008)

@ Topic: Hm wusste ich auch nicht das dies so gewertet wird auf nem PvP.
Mal was anderes: Ist Leichencamping auf nem PVP Server eigentlich erlaubt ?


----------



## Ghodi (3. Januar 2008)

2 Verschiedene Situationen, aber selbst der Schurke hätte nichts Unrechtes getan in deiner ausgedachten Geschichte, außer das Spamen! ^^


----------



## -dekagepe- (3. Januar 2008)

ach gottchen...was ein müll...wenn ich jedem der mich in strangle gegankt hat (auch gerne mal mehrmals hintereinander), ein ticket geschrieben hätte, dann hätte ich nach ner weile alleine da gespielt...that´s f***ing life auf pvp-server

alles was mit dazu einfällt: "gank mich und ich logg um"...die sperre is bissl sehr derbe...*dem mage mal taschentücher und rosa röckchen schick*


----------



## Kacie (3. Januar 2008)

oh man, dann wär ich ja nur am tickets schreiben wenn ich mich über sowas aufregen würde. totaler unsinn. du hast ihn mit den mitteln die dir nun mal als hexer zur verfügung stehen platt gemacht und das wars. toll wars für ihn vielleicht nicht unbedingt, aber damit muss man auf nem pvp server halt rechnen. und wenn der sich darüber aufregt, dann war er noch nicht im schlingendorntal!


----------



## Paymakalir (3. Januar 2008)

Ich würde mich auf jeden Fall bei Blizz beschweren, da es eine ganz normale Situation ist. 
Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie oft mein Jäger damals, als ich noch auf dem PvP-Realm war, gestorben ist, weil mich jemand beim Kämpfen mit nem mob angegriffen hat. Gerade in Strangle. Vielleicht sollte jeder mal am Ende der Woche ne Goldrechnung an Blizzard schicken für Repkosten durch solche Angriffe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derrty (3. Januar 2008)

Wenn ich nen 70er seh der grad am sterben ist und 3 mobs am arsch hat renn ich hin und mach gleich mal sterbehilfe^^ das kostet ihn weniger gold. Aber die meisten verstehn das net und killen mich danach -.- Nur einer hat sich bis jetzt bedankt und der war voll t5 eq^^


----------



## Elrigh (3. Januar 2008)

Hatte einen ähnlichen Fall, allerdings auf dem PVE-Server.

Zuerst war ich Ehrenfeste und habe die PVP-Quest gemacht, wegen dem Ruf, dann wechselte ich nach Skettis um die Begleitquest zu machen wegen dem Gold. Dabei vergaß ich völlig PVP auszumachen.
Im Landeanflug auf den Gefangenen zog ich einen Mob und beschloss, den erst niederzumachen. Als er umfiel, lief plötzlich der Gefangene an mir vorbei - ein Blutelf Paladin war nach mir gelandet und hatte die Quest gestartet.

Soweit - so gut. Noch kein Grund für Probleme, das passiert tagtäglich.

Aber jetzt kommts. Der B-Elflacht mich aus, stellt sich in die Mitte von mehreren Mobs und spammt Weihe. Ich selbst stehe direkt neben ihm, kriege die Weihe ab und somit ist der B-Elf PVP markiert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denk ich nur und hau (dank Kara-Equip) den Kerl mit einem Heiligen Schock runter in den 2stelligen Healthbereich. Die Mobs erledigten den Rest, bevor ich reagieren konnte.

Selber Fall - der Kerl hatte die Repkosten zu tragen. Andererseits ist er Frech geworden und hat mich provoziert.

Wie würde ein GM hier wohl entscheiden? Und wenn der B-Elf behauptet, ich hätte mich absichtlich in die Weihe gestellt, damit er PVP abkriegt, wie sollte ich das wiederlegen?

Die GMS sind in einem solchen Fall Richter, Geschworene und "Henker". Vielleicht macht sich einer die Mühe, die Combatlogs und Chatlogs anzusehen - das können sie nämlich - aber wenn sich der B-Elf beschwert hätte, hätte es im Extremfall auch bei mir einen Bann geben können.

Und wie oft hab ichs auf dem PVE-Server erleben müssen, dass Allianzler oder Hordler eine Menge Mobs in meine Richtung pullten, ich grad am Kämpfen war und die Viecher durch meine Weihe liefen und damit sauer auf mich waren? Ich habs nie erlebt, dass auch nur ein Einziger mir die Repkosten erstattet hätte, wenn ich draufging.


----------



## Bandos (3. Januar 2008)

Also mir ist sowas auch schon passiert....
das war aber eher weil ich langeweile hatte
ich hab einfach nen paar mobs aus der tiefenschacht mine gezogen und dann verschwinden neben low lv spielern gemacht^^
naja bann gabs zum glück net

mfg.Bandos


----------



## Theor80 (3. Januar 2008)

Spiele seit bald 3 Jahren auf nem PvP Server und kenne es beim Leveln, vor Innis, beim Trinken, beim Reiten und was weiss ich noch, von aller möglichen Anzahl von Allies gekillt zu werden. Das ist PvP. Aber Blizz hat sich was dabei gedacht, wieso PvP Tode keine Repkosten verursachen. Es kann mal passieren dass man am Mob angegriffen wird und der Mob einen killt. Dann sind das nen paar Repkosten, das hält sich in Grenzen. Aber das wiederholt mit Absicht zu tun... das ist kein PvP sondern absichtliche Schädigung. Und seltsam ist es halt, dass bei dem TE der GM das genauso gesehen hat, bei mir halt nicht. Ist Pech, muss man mit leben.
Das scheint einfach der Ermessensspielraum der GMs zu sein.


----------



## Leesan (3. Januar 2008)

lol was soll das das ist total nicht gerechtfertigt wenn ich jetzt in Donnerfels bin und mir nen Priester Gedankenkontrolen verpasst und mich runterlaufen lässt. Sol ich dann auch nen Ticket schreiben weil dann meine rüssi auch schaden nimmt.
Und zu denen die behaupten man sollte keine lowies killen lol dann geh auf nen PVE server und nicht PVP aufm PVP server musste damit rechnen das nen größerer kommt und dich killt.


----------



## Theor80 (3. Januar 2008)

Leesan schrieb:


> lol was soll das das ist total nicht gerechtfertigt wenn ich jetzt in Donnerfels bin und mir nen Priester Gedankenkontrolen verpasst und mich runterlaufen lässt. Sol ich dann auch nen Ticket schreiben weil dann meine rüssi auch schaden nimmt.



Keiner sagt dass du nen Ticket schreiben solltest, aber wenn du als Gnom in TB biste eh selbst schuld^^ Aber die Reppkosten hättest selbst du net verdient dadurch dass es PvP war. Und kein GM würde dem Hordler ne Sperre geben. Der TE hat aber eine bekommen...damit hast du im Sinne des TE argumentiert. Und ich habe nur zeigen wollen dass die GMs das verschieden werten können wie sie gerade Lust haben.


----------



## SeXybOy (3. Januar 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Grüßt euch, soeben wurde mein Account für drei Stunden von einem GM gebannt.
> Wollte mal anfragen ob ich mich bei folgendem Sachverhalt eventuell über den GM beschweren kann.
> 
> Ich spielte mit meinem 70er Hexenmeister auf dem PvP Server 'Blackrock'. Da die Arenawartezeiten bei 11min lagen und ich sowieso noch in Southshore war beschloss ich Tarrens Mühle einen Besuch abzustatten.
> ...



Also, erstmal erklären mir einige von euch wo in dem Post bitte steht das er den Mage 10 mal umgehaut hat? er hat ihm einen Dot draufghaut und das wars dann! 
Und 2tens wenn Spieler nicht klarkommen damit das es auf einem PvP Server Lvl 70er gibt die einen Low-Lvl Char umhaun dann heißt das für mich das das kein Server für die Schmusekätzchen Liebhaber ist.
Was ihr mir noch erklären dürft, was soll bitte unmoralisch sein daran wenn du als Hordler einen Alli umnietest (draufgeschissen ob Low-Lvl oder nicht)! Gegner ist Gegner und aus da gibt es nichts zu diskutieren! Der GM hatte definitiv nen beschissenen tag oder ihm war so viel Dummheit auf einem Fleck einfach zu viel und er hat euch beiden wirklich ne 3 stunden Sperre draufghaut. 
Aber für alle Turnbeutelvergesser unter euch, ein Tipp, Realm wechsel schonmal daran gedacht ?

Mfg


----------



## Renaud (3. Januar 2008)

Elrigh schrieb:


> Aber jetzt kommts. Der B-Elflacht mich aus, stellt sich in die Mitte von mehreren Mobs und spammt Weihe. Ich selbst stehe direkt neben ihm, kriege die Weihe ab und somit ist der B-Elf PVP markiert.



Ne, so geht das PVP nicht an.


----------



## jerubbaal (3. Januar 2008)

wenn ich es richtig verstehe, bist du alli, und dein armes kleines opferlein war ein klitzekleines von der welt völlig missverstandenes hordlerlein...?? tja, arschkarte!!! alli mach IMMA und ALLES falsch, wenn sich ein hordler beschwert...

aber egal...

machs nächstes ma einfach besser, und dotte ihn einfach zu^^

*edit* voll vergessen, weisst du zufällig, wie hoch die entstandenen repkosten bei dem lvl 25 char waren? hättest ja auch anbieten können das geld von dir zu ihm transferieren zu lassen, den silber hättste doch sichi über gehabt^^


----------



## Kerotan (3. Januar 2008)

Was mich störrt ist die Tatsache das GMs anscheinend nur auf die Kläger hören und sich (nicht?) von dem  "Angeklagten" die Sache erklären lassen...
so kommt es mir jedenfalls vor.

Außerdem finde ich das sie die Strafen irgendwie Maßlos verhängen, übern Daumen gepeilt sozusagen^^
(ist mein Eindruck)


----------



## jerubbaal (3. Januar 2008)

kintaroohe schrieb:


> @ Topic: Hm wusste ich auch nicht das dies so gewertet wird auf nem PvP.
> Mal was anderes: Ist Leichencamping auf nem PVP Server eigentlich erlaubt ?



ich weiss nicht, ob es erlaubt ist, aber es gilt nicht als "physische belästigung", und wird im normal fall nicht vom gm geahndet... kommt aber dann auch immer auf die schilderung des ticketschreibenden an^^ wenn du zumbeispiel daruaf wartest, dass mal ein mob den letztenschalg an dir macht, und du somit repkosten hast... *siehe topic* ;P


----------



## Theor80 (3. Januar 2008)

Glaube einige haben den Sinn des Threats nicht erkannt. Es geht hier nicht darum, dass jemand wegen PvP nen Heulthreat aufgemacht hat, deshalb haben hier Posts ala "Go PvE Noob" nichts zu suchen...aber nett wie die Buffed Community sich durch einige hier zeigt:-(


----------



## vitti2801 (3. Januar 2008)

Die ganzen "mimimi low lvl killer denk mal drüber nach" sollten mal ganz tief luft holen^^ Man ist auf einen PvP Server, also ist man damit einverstanden dass man von jemand gekillt wird der im Extremfall auch 69 über mir ist. Ich finde das in den Rückenfallen beim questen mies, vorallem da ein paar so nette Ally's(kA obs da Hordler auch gibt die das machen) die lustige angewohnheit haben dich zu plätten während ne Escort Q quer durch Tanaris machst. Aber was solls, ist ein PvP Server, ist ihr gutes recht. 

Ein 3h Ban für so ne Aktion is wohl echt lächerlich und ums mal Krass auszudrücken: Wenn ich einen Spieler der anderen Fraktion zerlegen will, dann mit dem "maximalen" Schaden an ihm und wenn möglich nehm ich auch ein Stück seiner Rüssi mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spiele auf einem PvP Server um solche Aktionen machen zu können, also wer gibt Blizz das recht für einen 3h Ban? Steht irgendwo in den Regeln: Ich darf MoB's nicht helfen andere Spieler zu töten? Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist Fluch der Schwäche ein 3h Ban, Fluch der Pein wäre garnix gewesen, na dann Prost Mahlzeit, danke Blizzard dass dieses Spiel bald nurnoch von 3 Jährigen Mädchen gespielt werden kann weil man nen Ban kriegt wenn man auf nem PvP Server die andere Fraktion killt^^ 

Macht lieber mal ein paar GM Events,so einmal die Woche Support binnen 5 Stunden oder,  wär echt mal ein geiles Event^^


----------



## jerubbaal (3. Januar 2008)

hi, ich bins nochma^^

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/policy/pvp.html


"Die PvP-Realms werden eingerichtet um offene Kampfhandlungen zwischen Mitgliedern der Allianz und der Horde zu ermöglichen und zu testen. Dadurch haben Spieler auf diesen Realms mehr Möglichkeiten, Konflikte selbst zu klären. Dies bringt mit sich, dass manche Bestimmungen sich von denen auf normalen Realms unterscheiden. Diese Unterschiede sind im Folgenden aufgelistet. 

Gegnerische Fraktion 

Diese Kategorie deckt PvP Kämpfe zwischen Mitgliedern der Allianz und der Horde ab. 
Die World of Warcraft Belästigungsbestimmungen gelten auf den PvP-Realms nicht, solange eine PvP-Lösung vorliegt. Charaktere können ihre Konflikte selbst auskämpfen, und die Game Master werden nur in Extremfällen eingreifen.
Handlungen, die normalerweise als "unehrenhaft" gelten würden, sind auf PvP-Realms normale Spielmechanismen.
Alle Bestimmungen im Zusammenhang mit dem allgemeinen Umgang von Spielern miteinander gelten weiterhin. Verstöße wie zum Beispiel anstößige Namen, obszöne Ausdrücke und Spamming werden gemäß unserer Bestimmungen geahndet."


und soooo extrem fand ich die aktion nu doch nicht^^


----------



## SeXybOy (3. Januar 2008)

Theor80 schrieb:


> Glaube einige haben den Sinn des Threats nicht erkannt. Es geht hier nicht darum, dass jemand wegen PvP nen Heulthreat aufgemacht hat, deshalb haben hier Posts ala "Go PvE Noob" nichts zu suchen...aber nett wie die Buffed Community sich durch einige hier zeigt:-(



Unsere Alla go Pve noob Threats tragen zu dem Thema bei da er angefangen hat das so ein Sitzpisser ein GM Ticket geschrieben hat weil er ihm einen Dot draufgehaun hat. Der Mage wäre wie ich annehme trotzdem gestorben und das war sozusagen auch nur Sterbehilfe. Er hat ihn nicht erst in die Mobs getrieben sondern hat ihn als er SCHON mit den mobs kämpfte einen Dot draufgehaun. Und jeder der auch zwischen den Zeilen lesen kann weiß das unsere :" Geht auf einen PvE Server" Threads meinen das dieser GM vollkomen falsch gehandelt hat. Kurz gesagt das es ungerecht von ihm war und nicht gerechtfertigt! Aber wie mir scheint kannst du das nicht.

Mfg
Ps: Hast du dir alles durchgelesen oder einfach mal den ersten Post und dann den letzten und dann entschieden:" aaah nur Vollidioten hier da kann ich ja mal nen voll unpassenden und idiotischen Spruch fallen lassen" oder hast du das trotz durchlesens und nachdenkens getan?Hoffe nicht weil sonst tuts mir Leid.


----------



## eikira (3. Januar 2008)

lol. sowas lese ich zum ersten mal.

von wegen gerechtfertigt. wie oft haben mich schon leute von der gegenfraktion nur fast gekillt und den rest den mobs überlassen.

ich würde mich über den GM beschweren. die machen genau so fehler sind auch nur menschen. aber sollen für ihre fehler gerade stehen.

ich wurde schon mal gebannt weil mich einer hurensohn genannt hat. banngrund war ich hätte ihm gesagt er solle den mund halten. ich werde beleidigt und kriege als entschädigung einen bann. das ist mal toll. aus erfahrung weiss ich die GMs machen nicht immer alles richtig.


----------



## o0Miller0o (3. Januar 2008)

Endlich wird auf Blackrock mal was getan... Ist nichtmehr normal mit dem Lowlvlkillern da! Zum Teil müssen wir mit den "Kleinen" mit damit die in Ruhe questen können... Die 70er da chillen im Schlingendorntal o.Ä.. und machen alles platt! Das ist kein PVP ! Das ist unfaires Verhalten. Da könnte ich direkt wieder auf meinen "Sind Hordler Böse"(natürlich sind sie das nicht genausowenig wie die Allies  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )- Thread verlinken... Aber da hats ja auch kaum einer verstanden, also lass ich das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Juudra (3. Januar 2008)

Es heißt Pvp Player vs Player oder irre ich mich da?

Wenn mir nen anderer spieler entegegen kommt mit pvp und dnkt ich tue ihm nix sry aber da hat der echt pech gehabt wenn die auf nem pvp server spielen müssen die auch wissen was das heißt wenn man jetz nem freund hilft gg nen anderen wird man dann auch bestraft werden solche fragen kommen dann sicher 
nehmen wir mal an du hättest mit dem schwächungszauber dem anderen spieler geholfen der gg den kämpft und man bekäme dafür dann 3 stunden bann denke das beispiel is dasselbe es ist ungerecht dir nen 3 stunden bann zu geben weil einer die entschuldigt das wort schnauze voll hat dauernd umgeklatscht zu werden da macht man ne pause oder wartet bissl bis der gegnerische spieler weg geht und lässt sich net dauern legen sry aber Dummheit schützt vor strafe net.wie gesagt find das unfair und ich würde den Gm dafür ankreiden wenn das möglich ist.


----------



## Cax (3. Januar 2008)

als ob man auf dem lvl so hohe repkosten hätte. wtf? so ein ansteller der mage o.O


----------



## vitti2801 (3. Januar 2008)

o0Miller0o schrieb:


> Endlich wird auf Blackrock mal was getan... Ist nichtmehr normal mit dem Lowlvlkillern da! Zum Teil müssen wir mit den "Kleinen" mit damit die in Ruhe questen können... Die 70er da chillen im Schlingendorntal o.Ä.. und machen alles platt! Das ist kein PVP ! Das ist unfaires Verhalten. Da könnte ich direkt wieder auf meinen "Sind Hordler Böse"(natürlich sind sie das nicht genausowenig wie die Allies
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist PvP, keiner sagt dass es im PvP ein faires Verhältnis geben muss und wenn es manchen einen Aufzieht wenn sie jemand killen der 40 lvl unter ihnen is dann ist das ihr gutes recht, es ist EIN PVP REALM!


----------



## o0Miller0o (3. Januar 2008)

vitti2801 schrieb:


> Das ist PvP, keiner sagt dass es im PvP ein faires Verhältnis geben muss und wenn es manchen einen Aufzieht wenn sie jemand killen der 40 lvl unter ihnen is dann ist das ihr gutes recht, es ist EIN PVP REALM!



Na anscheinend nicht sonst hätte der TE ja keine Sperre bekommen...


----------



## BLUEYE (3. Januar 2008)

> Kannst dich ja morgen erkenntlich zeigen und ihn mal 2 Stunden taktisch alleine umhauen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Genau das würde ich auch machen.


----------



## Stutenandy (3. Januar 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> wieder Leute gibt - mich eingeschlossen - die sich aus dem sogenannten Low-Level töten einen Spaß machen



Ich verstehe dich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Du hast mit einem 70er Hexer doch eh schon eine sehr starke PvP Klasse, warum gehst du also nicht in Gebiete (Nethersturm, Schattenmond, Shergrat, Nagrand ect) wo du Spieler gleichen levelst triffst um dich dort zu messen, wenn dir langweilig ist. Oder spielst du deinen Hexer so schlecht, das du bei Spielern gleichen Lvls im PvP schwere Probleme selbst beim Ganken bekommst ?

Wo liegt der Reiz darin, einen kleinen Lvl 20 Spieler beim Questen umzuhauen, bzw. ihm sogar nur unnötig Reppkosten zu verschaffen, in dem du ihm doch schon auf ziemlich dreiste Weise durch den Mob sterben lässt.

Meines erachtens finde ich die 3h gerechtfertigt, da es nichts mehr mit PvP zu tun hat, was du da gemacht hast.



Renaud schrieb:


> Ne, so geht das PVP nicht an.



Doch das geht so, wenn der Paladin einen PvP geflaggten beim Weihe casten anvisiert hat.


----------



## Theor80 (3. Januar 2008)

SeXybOy schrieb:


> Unsere Alla go Pve noob Threats tragen zu dem Thema bei da er angefangen hat das so ein Sitzpisser ein GM Ticket geschrieben hat weil er ihm einen Dot draufgehaun hat. Der Mage wäre wie ich annehme trotzdem gestorben und das war sozusagen auch nur Sterbehilfe. Er hat ihn nicht erst in die Mobs getrieben sondern hat ihn als er SCHON mit den mobs kämpfte einen Dot draufgehaun. Und jeder der auch zwischen den Zeilen lesen kann weiß das unsere :" Geht auf einen PvE Server" Threads meinen das dieser GM vollkomen falsch gehandelt hat. Kurz gesagt das es ungerecht von ihm war und nicht gerechtfertigt! Aber wie mir scheint kannst du das nicht.
> 
> Mfg
> Ps: Hast du dir alles durchgelesen oder einfach mal den ersten Post und dann den letzten und dann entschieden:" aaah nur Vollidioten hier da kann ich ja mal nen voll unpassenden und idiotischen Spruch fallen lassen" oder hast du das trotz durchlesens und nachdenkens getan?Hoffe nicht weil sonst tuts mir Leid.




Danke für deine ganzen Beleidigungen, dadurch geht es mir gleich richtig gut:-D Und da es Dich interessiert kann ich Dir sagen, dass ich grundsätzlich einen Threat komplett lese bevor ich einen Post verfasse. Hättest du das selbe getan, hättest du gesehen, dass das nicht mein erster Post war. Damit solltest du Deinen eigenen Rat beherzigen, dir mal eine andere Wortwahl angewöhnen und ein sozialverträglicheres Verhalten an den Tag legen. Sonst kann ich dich leider nicht weiter ernst nehmen.

Zum Thema: Wie gesagt, Das Ticket ist ungerechtfertigt, wie auch schon gesagt wurde wäre eine Beschwerde über den GM angebracht wegen einer falschen Entscheidung. Denn leider geht es nicht nur um 3h Bann sondern auch darum, dass dein Bann in einem AccountLog steht. D.h. wenn du wirklich mal was anstellst bist du quasi "vorbestraft" (halt im WoW-Stil^^). Schaff das also am besten aus der Welt.

MfG
 Theor


----------



## Hogisch (3. Januar 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Korrekt. Mich hat früher auch niemand vor dem Molten Core gefragt ob ich denn gewillt bin durch Gedankenkontrolle in der Lava zu landen.



Hach waren das noch Zeiten als man widerwillig und regelmäßig in der Lava Schwimmen ging.
Da waren sogar die Reppkosten episch ^^


----------



## jerubbaal (3. Januar 2008)

SeXybOy schrieb:


> Unsere Alla go Pve noob Threats tragen zu dem Thema bei da er angefangen hat das so ein Sitzpisser ein GM Ticket geschrieben hat weil er ihm einen Dot draufgehaun hat. Der Mage wäre wie ich annehme trotzdem gestorben und das war sozusagen auch nur Sterbehilfe. Er hat ihn nicht erst in die Mobs getrieben sondern hat ihn als er SCHON mit den mobs kämpfte einen Dot draufgehaun. Und jeder der auch zwischen den Zeilen lesen kann weiß das unsere :" Geht auf einen PvE Server" Threads meinen das dieser GM vollkomen falsch gehandelt hat. Kurz gesagt das es ungerecht von ihm war und nicht gerechtfertigt! Aber wie mir scheint kannst du das nicht.
> 
> Mfg
> Ps: Hast du dir alles durchgelesen oder einfach mal den ersten Post und dann den letzten und dann entschieden:" aaah nur Vollidioten hier da kann ich ja mal nen voll unpassenden und idiotischen Spruch fallen lassen" oder hast du das trotz durchlesens und nachdenkens getan?Hoffe nicht weil sonst tuts mir Leid.



wenn du schon mit dem "lesen" anfängst... haste ma selber gelesen?? "fluch der erschöpfung" mir war bisher nicht klar, dass der schaden amcht (Dot:damage over time), ich dachte immer der schwächt nur so (langsamer laufen um 30% + fluchverstärken zusätzliche 20%, somit war der amge bei ca 50% speed angelangt), aber ich kann mich ja irren, bin beim hexer nicht mehr so up to date... aber wenn ich den skilltree angugge, dann siehts so aus...


----------



## Argll (3. Januar 2008)

So, mal ne Frage: Wer glaubt, das jemand wirklich wegen EINEM Kill, egal wie, 3 Stunden gebannt wird?

Ich glaub das nicht.


Außerdem ist jedem schon sicher 1000 mal das gleiche passiert. Ich spiel seit ca 10 Tagen (jaja, extrem frisch), aber das ist mir schon extrem oft geschehen.

/knien
/me winselt um Gnade

BÄNG!


----------



## TvP1981 (3. Januar 2008)

Also ich find den Bann voll korrekt, letztlich ist das kein PVP.
Level 70 gegen 25, sowas nenn ich nur feige und gemein.

Zumal es auch noch Geld für die Rüssi kostet, weil du ihn nicht umgehauen hast.


----------



## jerubbaal (3. Januar 2008)

Argll schrieb:


> So, mal ne Frage: Wer glaubt, das jemand wirklich wegen EINEM Kill, egal wie, 3 Stunden gebannt wird?
> 
> Ich glaub das nicht.
> Außerdem ist jedem schon sicher 1000 mal das gleiche passiert. Ich spiel seit ca 10 Tagen (jaja, extrem frisch), aber das ist mir schon extrem oft geschehen.
> ...




die wege des gm sind unergründlich!

aber egal^^ du wirst auch noch ma nen gm kontaktieren ;P
naja, ich hoffe natürlich, dass du von allen übeln verschont bleibst, aaaaaber dass es nicht so sein wird, wissen wir selber^^

btw: macht euch ma mühe, auf meine posts zu antworten... =(

ich mach mir hier voll die mühe, und keine bewundert mich ;P

uuund, an alle win0r:"Handlungen, die normalerweise als "unehrenhaft" gelten würden, sind auf PvP-Realms normale Spielmechanismen."   <<< steht da wöööaaaklich!!! so go pve, ihr nuhbs ;P

ich geh nicht pve, ich geh betti, und bis ich wieder da bin könnt ihr euch ja bitte ma ne auseinandernehm taktik für meine posts überlegen^^ (bin ja idr provokant genug;P)


----------



## Lama (3. Januar 2008)

Naja, ich denke anfechten hilft da wenig, da es ja letzten Endes keine "PVP Lösung" war.
Somit ist zumindest der GM mit seiner Entscheidung auf der sicheren Seite.
Denke da wird "Blizz" eher zu dem GM stehen, als zu dir (Traurig, aber wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Aber in Anbetracht der enormen Rep-Kosten auf Level 25, finde ich nen 3h Bann zu wenig!

Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte: Bann zu unrecht, GM dennoch im recht 
(Klingt komisch, is aber so)


----------



## Tessadon (3. Januar 2008)

ich finds rechtfertig..
und wenn du dann doch recht bekommen solltest,die 3 stunden werden dir dennoch fehlen und werden dir nicht gutgeschrieben.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja,darauf erstmal nen epischen drop inne schüssel legen..


----------



## Taniquel (3. Januar 2008)

auf nem pvp server muss man doch damit rechnen, ist zwar unfair aber doch legitim, übel ist allerdings wenn man auf nem pve server zb in tanaris questet sich 2 mobs zieht (sws, vampirumarmung und die leute dann wegschickt)  dann geflaggt da steht und 2 steahlt am a. hat. das sind dann die momente wo man denkt ^^ jetzt hau ich den affen alle q geber weg^^ ,naja meist macht man es dann doch nicht . komisch dabei ist eigentlich nur das man die leute die unterlegene gegner ganken nie in den bg`s sieht ???


----------



## Calystro (3. Januar 2008)

in meinen augen ist es "ehrlos" einen lowie  um zu boxen ....oder extremer gesagt ich finde es schlicht und ergreifend feige.....


----------



## Dr.B.Trueger (3. Januar 2008)

Shileen schrieb:


> ist aber schoh hart ist ein Game und man wird bestraft^^
> 
> xD irgendwie rofl....
> 
> Man sollte nie vergessen das es nur ein Game ist



Naja so oft wie hier nach dem Gamemaster geschrien wird, es gibt anscheinend genung Menschen die nach einem Aufpasser / Aufseher schreien. Ich meine man zahlt Geld dafür und ist auch keine 12 Jahre mehr, so das Papi den Finger hebt und dem bösen Jungen mal einfach auf die Finger haut (bannt).
Klar kotzt es an wenn ein 70 in Tarrens Mühle alles plättet, leute beim Regenerieren umkloppt und die Wachen sterben wie die Fliegen, aber das wird wohl im Allianzteil nicht anders sein. Highleveler die Lowlever plätte sind Tierisch uncool, aber deswegen schreibt man kein Ticket.

Um es nochmal zu unterstreichen ich finde es ist ein Armutszeugnis wenn leute lauthals halt nach jemanden verlangen der auf Sie aufpasst!!!!

IT'S JUST A GAME, DONT YOU GUYS EVER GET IT???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (3. Januar 2008)

Also Gegner von Mobs verhauen lassen oder von Brücken stürzen damit sie 10% Rüssi-damage kriegen, finde ich ganz okay....zumindest wenn sie den Kampf angefangen haben(selber schuld wenn sie einen dort angreifen wo sowas geht). Irgendwelche lowies zu dotten oder umzunieten ist unter aller sau. Wenn das einmal vorgekommen ist, ist da natürlich nicht wirklich ein grund sich beim GM zu beschweren aber man weiß ja auch nicht was derjenige dem GM erzählt hat.


----------



## rayder99 (3. Januar 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Ich spielte mit meinem 70er Hexenmeister auf dem PvP Server 'Blackrock'. Da die Arenawartezeiten bei 11min lagen und ich sowieso noch in Southshore war beschloss ich Tarrens Mühle einen Besuch abzustatten.
> Ein 25er Frostmage kämpfe kurz vor TM gegen 3 Mobs aus der Umgebung, setzte Frostnova ein und erwischte mich mit.



LOL.
70er gegen 25er... Auch wenn Du keinen direkten Offensivzauber verwendet hast, ist das schon ziemlich fies. Vor allem wenn man sieht, dass er alleine gegen 3 Mobs kämpft. Vielleicht solltest Du mal an die alten Zeiten zurückdenken, als es noch "Ruchlose Morde" oder wie das hieß, gab.


----------



## Prothe (3. Januar 2008)

LOL! der GM sollte 3 Std Lohnsperre bekommen. Ich hau auch alles um, was ich sehe, wenn es sich angreifen lässt. Wenn ich selbst Opfer werde, finde ich nichts schlimm daran. Wenn der Typ so empfindlich ist und der GM so übertrieben korrekt, sollten beide auf PvN Server anfangen. player versus nothing. da bekommt man EP wenn man viele Dialoge macht und für die Völkerverständigung und den Weltfrieden eintritt. Habe dere habe dere


----------



## Heinzitaur (3. Januar 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Ich spielte mit meinem *70er Hexenmeister* auf dem PvP Server 'Blackrock'. Da die Arenawartezeiten bei 11min lagen und ich sowieso noch in Southshore war beschloss ich Tarrens Mühle einen Besuch abzustatten.
> Ein *25er Frostmage* kämpfe kurz vor TM gegen 3 Mobs aus der Umgebung, *setzte Frostnova ein und erwischte mich mit.* Der Mage hatte nur noch *relativ wenig HP*, worauf ich beschloss ihm einfach einen 'Fluch der Erschöpfung' (mit 'Fluch Verstärken') zu geben und *dem Add-Train die Arbeit zu lassen* den Mage zu verhauen. Schon fast in Vergessenheit geraten schrieb mich ein GM an, ich hätte einen anderen Spieler physisch belästigt. Ich hätte ihn mutwillig dazu gebracht von NPCs getötet zu werden damit seine Rüstung zerfällt.




So ich habe einige für mich in dem Text wichtige Aussagen gefettet...also ich sage mal, du gibst den Grund ja selber an für den Bann sag ich mal...und mal ganz ehrlich, ich glaube nicht, dass der Frostmage dich absichtlich getroffen hat...*als Stoffi drei Mobs am Arsch, da passte dann net mehr auf wer oder was da sonst noch steht...*und den dann auch noch auf die mieseste Art und Weise umzuhauen (haust DU den nämlich um, hat er keine Repkosten, so aber schon...)...niveaulos. 

Ich denke du solltest mal drüber nachdenken, was der Begriff "Moral" bedeutet...


----------



## entrúst (3. Januar 2008)

falscher thread, sry ~ pls delete


----------



## rayder99 (3. Januar 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Ich spielte mit meinem 70er Hexenmeister auf dem PvP Server 'Blackrock'. Da die Arenawartezeiten bei 11min lagen und ich sowieso noch in Southshore war beschloss ich Tarrens Mühle einen Besuch abzustatten.
> Ein 25er Frostmage kämpfe kurz vor TM gegen 3 Mobs aus der Umgebung, setzte Frostnova ein und erwischte mich mit.



LOL.
70er gegen 25er... Auch wenn Du keinen direkten Offensivzauber verwendet hast, ist das schon ziemlich fies. Vor allem wenn man sieht, dass er alleine gegen 3 Mobs kämpft. Vielleicht solltest Du mal an die alten Zeiten zurückdenken, als es noch "Ruchlose Morde" oder wie das hieß, gab.


----------



## Hardtouch (3. Januar 2008)

Hey Klasse ,

nun kann ich jeden nem Ticket schreiben der meint mich umhauen zumüssen wenn ich nen Mob haue.

Dann dürften bald aber recht viele High ne 3 stunden pause einlegen, weil ist ja fast schon normal, daß die 70er vom Pferd steigen nur um nen lowbie wegzupusten.


----------



## Stutenandy (3. Januar 2008)

Heinzitaur schrieb:


> Ich denke du solltest mal drüber nachdenken, was der Begriff "Moral" bedeutet...



Moral und Anstand kennen viele halt nicht, wollen sie nicht kennen oder sind schlicht und ergreifend einfach zu blöd sie zu kennen.

WoW ist zwar nur ein Spiel, wo nicht wirklich jemand schaden nimmt, aber von der extremen Verhaltensweise mancher Spieler gegenüber anderen Spielern (nicht jetzt in diesem Fall, wo ein Hexer einfach nur langeweile hatte) kann man zum Teil entfernt paralellen zu aktuellen Ereignissen in Deutschland ziehen. Stichwort: U-Bahn München und 76 Jähriger Rentner.

Es wird im WoW-Chat als auch den Foren geflamet, übelst beleidigt und rumgepöbelt, dem Feind als auch Freund zum Teil der totale Hass und eine hinterhältigkeit entgegen gebracht, das einem manchmal nur schlecht werden kann. Wie gut das diese Menschen einem nicht noch durch den Monitor entgegen springen können, um dir die Faust direkt aufs Auge drücken zu können.

Traurig aber wahr, aber unsere Gesellschaft entwickelt sich zum Teil immer mehr in eine Richtung, die einen wirklich Angst machen kann.


----------



## Lewa (3. Januar 2008)

ich hätte die mobs ae gefeart und gedottet, solange er nicht mitrennt, naja selber schuld!


----------



## sevendays5 (3. Januar 2008)

an alle,
fluch der erschöpfung; reduziert nur die bewegungsgeschwindigkeit. das heisst, du wolltest mutwillig ihm an einem mob krepieren lassen. 

hättest du einen zauber gecastet der schaden macht (mondfeuer, verderbniss oder irgenwat anderes) und er wär dennoch am mob gestorben, wär dir nix passiert. also wurdest du zurecht bestraft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn du schon lowies ärgern willst dann richtig, so hast du dich übelst lächerlich benommen.


----------



## Raefael (3. Januar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Schlicht und ergreifen exploiten der Spielmechanik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also als exploit würde ich das nicht ansehen. Er hat einfach die Spielmechanik zu seinem Vorteil genutzt.
Das, das ganze extrem unfair war, vor allem gegenüber einem low level, darüber muss man nicht diskutieren. 

//Yours respectfully Rafa


----------



## Raefael (3. Januar 2008)

Nikigoestoimba schrieb:


> Folgende situation, Beispiel: Ein Hexenmeister (LvL 7o, paar Epics, Hochwertiges Equip halt) wie du Farmt grade Urfeuer, wie so hexer nunmal sind Dotten sie 4 Mobs zu das auch ja kein anderer mit farmen kann, diese 4 Mobs sind böse auf dich, dann kommt der kleine fiese Schurke an Sticht dich kurz auf 10 % life macht nochma nen nierenhieb und verschwindet dann und die 4 mobs hauen dich Tot deine Rüstung verliert 10 haltbarkeit und du bist um 3 Gold erleichtert. Der Schurke erhält keine Ehre dafuer er erfreut sich einfach daran wie du da im Dreck liegst. und Spammt dir noch nen kleines Emote /lol.....Das Ticket haettest du innerhaln 20 sekunden geschrieben.
> 
> Diese Situation waere schon unter aller Sau, aber vom LvL her noch gerechtfertigt zumal nur ein toter Hexer ein guter Hexer ist, und das du da mehr oder weniger nen low gekillt hast, mit hilfe von Mobs der sowieso in bedraengniss war, RESPEKT !! Ich haette dir gegönnt das dich sofort ne hand voll Schurken killen und deine leiche Campen^^


Genau an so was habe ich auch gedacht als ich die erste Seite gelesen habe.
Allerdings hat man dann hier die Chance sich bei dem Schurken zu Bedanken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

//Yours respectfully Rafa


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (3. Januar 2008)

lol auf llv 25 hat er nicht mal 2 s repkosten.... allys haben mir schon so auf 70 gemacht und pro dead hatte ich um die 4 g (das als stoffi) und habe ich ticket geschrieben? ich bin einfach zu ihn gegangen und umgehauen fertig!

ich bin vielleicht der einzieger der überhaupt kein einziegen ticket geschrieben weil ich einfach kein bock darauf habe und gm kriegen pro tag über 500 tickets wegen jedem kleinigkeit...


----------



## Yury (3. Januar 2008)

ich lese mir jetz keine 3 seiten zu dem thema durch

tatsache ist folgendes:


PvP = Spieler gegen Spieler

Beim PvP verliert man bekanntlich keine Haltbarkeit und somit kostet es deinen Gegner nichts.

Beim PvE jedoch, also wenn man von einem Mob den "Last Hit" bekommt, verliert man Haltbarkeit....

du hast das ganze kombiniert indem du dich an einem lowie zu schaffen gemacht hast (was an sich np ist) er aber jedoch von Mobs getötet wurde und für deinen kurzen Augenblick Spaß muss er bezahlen, nicht nur mit Zeit sondern mit Reperaturkosten.


insofern war der 3 stunden ban gerechtfertigt

schönen tag noch


----------



## Thedynamike (3. Januar 2008)

Stutenandy schrieb:


> WoW ist zwar nur ein Spiel, wo nicht wirklich jemand schaden nimmt, aber von der extremen Verhaltensweise mancher Spieler gegenüber anderen Spielern (nicht jetzt in diesem Fall, wo ein Hexer einfach nur langeweile hatte) kann man zum Teil entfernt paralellen zu aktuellen Ereignissen in Deutschland ziehen. Stichwort: U-Bahn München und 76 Jähriger Rentner.



Dieser Vergleich ist wirklich unter aller Sau und bei allem Respekt, wahrscheinlich noch niveauloser als das PvP Spielen auf einem PvP Server meinerseits. Vielleicht solltest du, bevor du schreibst, zwei Minuten Nachdenken. Wenn dein Alter aus deinem Profil stimmt, ist es wirklich sehr sehr Arm. Hatter der Renter die möglichkeit sich Wiederzubeleben, einen Geisterheiler zu benutzen oder umzuloggen? Nein, hatte er nicht.
So eine brachiale Form von Realitätsverlust ist wirklich schon kritisch und du solltest dir überlegen ob du nichtmal vielleicht den PC für 3 Stunden abschaltest um WoW und RL wieder trennen zu können.


----------



## woulder (3. Januar 2008)

ich versteh das  nicht naja [ welcher depp schreibt auchn ticket wen er gegankt wird?]
ich wurde in strangle so oft gegankt aber wayne ^^


----------



## Elrohier (3. Januar 2008)

Also ich finde das nur gerecht den die horde macht es auch nicht anders also wen du einen lowie siehst immer drauf


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. Januar 2008)

Wer aufm PVP-Server spielt sollte sich vorher die Tränendrüsen entfernen lassen.

Das ist ja peinlich, sich dann auch noch beim nem GM auszuheulen.

Und das Argument mit den Rep-Kosten schlägt echt alles. Auf dem Level hat man, vor allem seit Patch 2.3, die Klamotten ja nicht mal mehr lang genug an, um sie überhaupt zu reparieren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonewhip (3. Januar 2008)

Vielleicht hättest DU auch soviel Hirn haben können, um zu erkennen, das es EIN VERSEHEN war.. Oder würdest Du Dich (als 23er Hexer) mit einem 70er Mage anlegen (wissentlich) wenn du grad gegen 3 MOBS kämpfst?? - Wärst Du so dumm?

Und das er Dich "erwischt" hat, liegt wohl nur an der Mechanik der PvP-Server... 

Ich sag nur: selber Schuld. Was rennst so dicht an einem anderen Spieler vorbei, wenn der im Kampf ist (vor allem auf einem PvP-Server)


----------



## SteP (3. Januar 2008)

Niedlich... du gankst nen Lowie (und deine Beschreibung entspricht höchstwahrscheinlich nicht der Wahrheit, sondern ist in stark verharmloster Form wiedergegeben) und beschwerst dich dann über den 3h-Ban 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich sage: verdient hast du ihn für dieses lächerliche Verhalten. Solche <insert random affront> wie dich kann ich nur auslachen. Nachdem ich dich in der Arena vernichtet habe.

/hämisch


----------



## Thedynamike (3. Januar 2008)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Vielleicht hättest DU auch soviel Hirn haben können, um zu erkennen, das es EIN VERSEHEN war.. Oder würdest Du Dich (als 23er Hexer) mit einem 70er Mage anlegen (wissentlich) wenn du grad gegen 3 MOBS kämpfst?? - Wärst Du so dumm?
> 
> Und das er Dich "erwischt" hat, liegt wohl nur an der Mechanik der PvP-Server...
> 
> Ich sag nur: selber Schuld. Was rennst so dicht an einem anderen Spieler vorbei, wenn der im Kampf ist (vor allem auf einem PvP-Server)



Das immer direkt beleidigt werden muss, ist mir unverständlich. Was soll ich denn demänchst tun? Vor einem Kampf höflich bitten? Wenn ich selber gegankt werde auch ein Ticket schreiben? Denk doch einfachmal mal wenigstens kurz nach bevor du schreibst, ja?


----------



## Destructix (3. Januar 2008)

Es geht hier nicht um ganken.

Hätte der TE den Gegnerischen Spieler den Todesstoss gegeben, wäre es ok gewesen weil man durch PVP keine Repkosten bekommt.

So hat er ihn aber ne Schwächung raufgedottet, was die Mobs erleichterte ihn zu töten, was sehr wohl Repkosten bringt.

Und das ist verboten. Keiner darf bei nen anderen Spieler (PVE oder PVP) Repkosten verursachen.

Ich dürfte mit nen Priester auch keine Gedankenkontrolle machen und ihn dann in Lava fallen lassen.


----------



## Thedynamike (3. Januar 2008)

SteP schrieb:


> Niedlich... du gankst nen Lowie (und deine Beschreibung entspricht höchstwahrscheinlich nicht der Wahrheit, sondern ist in stark verharmloster Form wiedergegeben) und beschwerst dich dann über den 3h-Ban
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Verharmloste Form? Was soll ich denn sonst gemacht haben ausser ihn brachial getötet und Repkosten verursacht zu haben? Das ganze nackt und in Zeitlupe? Denk doch einfach mal nach bevor du schreibst, ist manchmal nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Lamer2 (3. Januar 2008)

SteP schrieb:


> Niedlich... du gankst nen Lowie (und deine Beschreibung entspricht höchstwahrscheinlich nicht der Wahrheit, sondern ist in stark verharmloster Form wiedergegeben) und beschwerst dich dann über den 3h-Ban
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Und genau du bist einer der mit 70ig die kleinen spaßes halber gangt oder zu dritt / viert questet und alle anderen killt die rumlaufen. Vorallem die die weit unterlegen sind sei es mal an der anzahl oder am lvl. Und wenn es einer mit dir macht flamst du rum so wie hier.

Bin damals (hatte nur ein Char) mit meinen Magier in Schlingendorntall für über eine Stunde gegangt worden. Ich flippte auch schon aus und habe das spiel in die ecke geworfen weil ein GM sagte es sei normal. Hier war es egal wo ich mich am Friedhof oder an der leiche wiederbelebte das auch neben an war. Aber die durchhalte kraft der allys damals die zu 5 immer nur auf mich gewartet haben, das war mal respeckt und extreme langeweile. Ich habe auch die Chance gehabt mich einfach auszuloggen und warten bis die weck waren das ich auch nach genau 1,5 h gemacht habe und mir einen Hunter erstellt habe. War zwar ein fehler aber den berichte ich gerade xD und levle den Mage hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Snowrain (3. Januar 2008)

Im Grunde hat er den angriff dekaliert da beginnt das PvP ! dan iser wegelaufen und die mosb ham den mage gekillt ! und in dem moment wo er nix mehr gemacht hat ging der kampf gegen die mobs weiter und er wurde von den mobs gekillt ! ich weis nich ob das so heist aber ich glaueb das nennt man dan PvE?


----------



## Thorat (3. Januar 2008)

Was zum Teufel?...
Wenn ich 3 Mobs am Ar*** habe, ein Mage (z. setzt mir 'nen Feuerball rein, ich habe nur noch 10% HP, die Mobs geben mir den Rest, und ich Sterbe, inkl. Reppkosten, kriegt der Mage einen 3 Stunden Bann? Ich glaub weniger...
Einfach nur Hirnlos sowas, als wär das schlimm ob die Mobs ihn getötet haben, ich glaube es ist schlimmer 5 Minuten rezz wartezeiten, anstatt wie bei diesem 25er mage 20s reppkosten zu haben...
Ich denke jetzt nur mal ans Schlingendorntal, dann wären schon abertausende Acc's gebannt worden sein...
PvP ist PvP, egal ob man noch 3 Mobs am Ar*** hat, ist dann zwar unfaires PvP, aber immernoch PvP.

Wenn ich dich wär, würd ich mich mal beschweren.


MfG


----------



## Bluescreen07 (3. Januar 2008)

Snowrain schrieb:


> Im Grunde hat er den angriff dekaliert da beginnt das PvP ! dan iser wegelaufen und die mosb ham den mage gekillt ! und in dem moment wo er nix mehr gemacht hat ging der kampf gegen die mobs weiter und er wurde von den mobs gekillt ! ich weis nich ob das so heist aber ich glaueb das nennt man dan PvE?


Ich nenne das Monster „trainen“ - Ban ist in Ordnung


----------



## Stutenandy (3. Januar 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Dieser Vergleich ist wirklich unter aller Sau und bei allem Respekt, wahrscheinlich noch niveauloser als das PvP Spielen auf einem PvP Server meinerseits. Vielleicht solltest du, bevor du schreibst, zwei Minuten Nachdenken. Wenn dein Alter aus deinem Profil stimmt, ist es wirklich sehr sehr Arm. Hatter der Renter die möglichkeit sich Wiederzubeleben, einen Geisterheiler zu benutzen oder umzuloggen? Nein, hatte er nicht.
> So eine brachiale Form von Realitätsverlust ist wirklich schon kritisch und du solltest dir überlegen ob du nichtmal vielleicht den PC für 3 Stunden abschaltest um WoW und RL wieder trennen zu können.



Was hat mein Profil und mein Alter bitte schön mit meiner Meinung zu tun ? Ebenso schön auch, das du Dir erstmal mein Buffed-Profil ansehen musst, um zu wissen was ich denn für einer bin.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie gehst denn bei den 90% der Leute hier im Forum vor, die so gut wie garnichts über sich selber verraten und völlig anonym posten ?

Es war mir anonsten klar, das wieder mal irgend ein Moralapostel nicht ganz verstanden hat was ich mit dem Vergleich meine und gleich erstmal den völlig empörten raushängen lassen muss.

Zudem, ist das, was in München vorgefallen ist, wieder nur so eine Sache, die man nur hinter vorgehaltener Hand zur Aussprache oder im Vergleich bringen darf ?

Ich weiss nicht ob du jetzt versehentlich oder mit Absicht nicht den Teil nicht zitiert hast, wo ich geschrieben habe, das ich mit dem Vorfall in München, dem Hass dem da einem armen Renter entgegengebracht wurde, einzig nur im allgemeinen Verhalten einiger WoW Spieler meine. Das war absolut nicht auf das PvP Verhalten bezogen, da PvP in welcher Form auch immer auf PvP-Servern ein fester bestandteil ist. Wenn du schon zitierst, dann bitte auch richtig.

Warum ich das nun mal angedeutet habe:

Tagtäglich lese ich im WoW-Chat und diversen Foren Beleidigungen, Verleumdnungen, Drohungen, rumgepöbel und Hasstiraden ect. das sich die Balken biegen. Jeder muss sich profilieren auf Teufel komm raus und dem anderen zeigen was für ein cooler Held er doch ist. Insofern kann auch ich mir vorstellen, das da hinter manchen Spielern ziemliche Aggresoren am PC sitzen, die zu normalen Diskussionen und Verhaltensweisen garnicht mehr fähig sind und am liebsten direkt andere Leute durch den Monitor eine Zimmern würden, weil ihnen die Meinung anderer Leute nicht passt.

Und zum Abschluss nochmals: das war NICHT auf das PvP Verhalten gemünzt, sondern einzig auf das allgemeine Verhalten was teilweise zwischen Spielern stattfindet.


----------



## b1ubb (3. Januar 2008)

hab mir jetzt nicht alle antworten durchglesen 

jedoch find ich es einfach nur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich mein der hexxer - hat doch eigentlich nichts gemacht - er hat nur ein fluch draufgegeben 
der 

a. kein schaden macht
b. den spieler nicht einschränkt

also warum sich der mage aufregt find ich einfach nur lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich kann nur sagen - vergiss das spiel die 3 stunden einfach was anderes
und dann würd ich den mage suchen - und ganken was das zeug hält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber naja - ansichten sind verschieden =)


----------



## Thedynamike (3. Januar 2008)

So, habe mich eben wieder eingelogt und direkt einen GM angeschrieben, der mir eine eMail Adresse gegeben hat, bei der ich den Vorfall geschildert habe. Keine Stunde später trudelte auch schon die Antwort von Blizzard ein, indem sie mir sagten, dass sie den Vorfall bereits kontrolliert und ausgewertet haben.

Es wurde sich entschuldigt und ich habe 2 Tage kostenlose Spielzeit bekommen, da der Bann von ca. 23Uhr bis ca. 2Uhr andauerte und somit über 2 Tage andauerte. Desweiteren wurde mir von offizieller Seite bestätigt, dass auf einem PvP Server alle PvP Handlungen tolleriert, bzw. sogar vorgesehen/beabsichtigt sind.

Ging ja nochmal gut aus.


----------



## Nikigoestoimba (3. Januar 2008)

Elrigh schrieb:


> Aber jetzt kommts. Der B-Elflacht mich aus, stellt sich in die Mitte von mehreren Mobs und spammt Weihe. Ich selbst stehe direkt neben ihm, kriege die Weihe ab und somit ist der B-Elf PVP markiert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn man Kein PvP an hat kann man soviel Flächenschaden spammen wie nur geht "Frostnova, Druckwelle, Arkane Explosion, Weihe" es wird niemals einen PvP makierten Spieler treffen erst wenn du ihn mit einem offensiev angriff Schaden zufügst.


----------



## SteP (3. Januar 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> So, habe mich eben wieder eingelogt und direkt einen GM angeschrieben, der mir eine eMail Adresse gegeben hat, bei der ich den Vorfall geschildert habe. Keine Stunde später trudelte auch schon die Antwort von Blizzard ein, indem sie mir sagten, dass sie den Vorfall bereits kontrolliert und ausgewertet haben.
> 
> Es wurde sich entschuldigt und ich habe 2 Tage kostenlose Spielzeit bekommen, da der Bann von ca. 23Uhr bis ca. 2Uhr andauerte und somit über 2 Tage andauerte.


Ja siiiicher... du scheinst wirklich eine blühende Fantasie zu besitzen. "Einge*log*t" ist wohl ein freud'scher Vertipper.


----------



## b1ubb (3. Januar 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> So, habe mich eben wieder eingelogt und direkt einen GM angeschrieben, der mir eine eMail Adresse gegeben hat, bei der ich den Vorfall geschildert habe. Keine Stunde später trudelte auch schon die Antwort von Blizzard ein, indem sie mir sagten, dass sie den Vorfall bereits kontrolliert und ausgewertet haben.
> 
> Es wurde sich entschuldigt und ich habe 2 Tage kostenlose Spielzeit bekommen, da der Bann von ca. 23Uhr bis ca. 2Uhr andauerte und somit über 2 Tage andauerte. Desweiteren wurde mir von offizieller Seite bestätigt, dass auf einem PvP Server alle PvP Handlungen tolleriert, bzw. sogar vorgesehen/beabsichtigt sind.
> 
> Ging ja nochmal gut aus.



bin ich auch dafür !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich freu mich das du 2 tage geschenkt bekommen hast
ist ja auch ne frechheit !


----------



## mazze3333 (3. Januar 2008)

sowaws finde ich fies, denn so ging auch noch seine rüssi kaputt... man hätte dich leiber für 24 stunden sperren sollen


----------



## zodak (3. Januar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> hab mir jetzt nicht alle antworten durchglesen
> 
> 
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Spitzeneinstellung !!! vor allem so erwachsen, aber nun gut ansichtssache.

das verhalten war zwar alles andere als toll und ich verurteile das auch, ABER trotzdem finde ich den Ban nicht in Ordnung. 
Wenn man sowas macht dann bitte schön auch mit jedem. das soll heissen wenn ich GM bin (und in dem moment Blizzard repräsentiere) dann muss ich entweder jedem der sowas macht nen ban geben oder aber ich lasse es.

Es ist einfach so das anscheinend noch Handlungsbedarf bei Blizzard herrscht was Strafen angeht. Jeder sollte gleich behandelt werden und dementsprechend für ein und dasselbe vergehen die gleiche Strafe bekommen.
Am besten machst du/ihr einen thread im offiziellen forum auf, damit BLizzard sieht wo Fehler im system sind.

P.S. auch wenn es jetzt nicht hier behandelt wurde, aber ich finde leute die schon zum Beispiel nen 6 moate Ban oder sowas hinter sich haben sollten nicht anders behandelt werden als andere. Die leute haben ihre strafe "abgeseßen" und sollten dann vollständig rahabilitiert sein.


----------



## Infarma (3. Januar 2008)

Ich spiel jetzt seit Beta Tagen auf PvP Servern (beide Fraktionen) und hab wahrscheinlich die allermeisten Arten von Schweinkram schon mitbekommen. 

Mein persönlicher Favorit war der Schurke, der über Wochen hinweg jede freie Minute seines Lebens in Ratchet bei dem Hexen-Lehrer gecampt und jeden Level 30 Hexer bei der Beschwörung gelegt hat. Die durften dann die ganzen Mats nochmal besorgen.  

Immer wieder lustig sind auch High-Level Gruppen, die stundenlang in typischen Low-Level-Quest Gebieten der anderen Fraktion campen (z.B. Hügelland (Horde) oder Duskwood Friedhof (Allies)) und dabei nicht nur einfach töten, sondern mit den kleinsten Spruchstufen alles auch noch ewig in die Länge ziehen - Garniert mit entsprechenden Emotes. Eine Gruppe Magier kann da mittels Frostnova und Schaaf sehr witzig sein... 

Es gibt nun mal PvP das aufregend und spannend ist - Und es gibt PvP, dass beweisst, dass bemitleidenswerte Kreaturen mit mickrigen Geschlechtsorganen und vollkommen verkorksten Real Life existieren. Wer auf einen PvP Server geht, muss eben damit leben, da auch auf asoziales Gesocks zu treffen. 

So ist das nun mal. Es ist vollkommen sinnlos sich darüber aufzuregen und so etwas wie "ehrenhaftes PvP" zu fordern, weil sich eh nicht alle daran halten werden. Im Krieg und in der Liebe ist alles erlaubt...  

Topic:

Der 3 Stunden Bann ist albern. Bedenklich erscheint mir die Willkür. Scheinbar hat der GM sich gar nicht die Mühe gemacht, beide Seiten anzuhören. 

Die Petzerei des Ticketschreibers ist peinlich - Petzen wurden früher bei uns in der Schule geächtet.

So einen "Ich wurde ungerecht behandelt"-Thread zu starten, ist auch eine Form von petzen.


----------



## b1ubb (3. Januar 2008)

mazze3333 schrieb:


> sowaws finde ich fies, denn so ging auch noch seine rüssi kaputt... man hätte dich leiber für 24 stunden sperren sollen



lvl 29 ? 
und stoff - ähm  1s repkosten 

und warum spielen solche spieler auf pvp server - wenn sie "normal" questen wollen ?

also ich finde es in ordnung - hätte es bestimmt nicht anders gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## möppels (3. Januar 2008)

Moin moin

So nun will ich auch mal was dazu schreiben ^^

@Thedynamike

Schreib oder ruf den Support an und lass dir die 3 std wieder geben, da wenn der fall sich so verhält wie du sagst diese Sperre vollkommen ungerechtfertigt war, warscheinlich springt ein Extra Tag dabe8i raus.
Dazu würde ich sofern du den namen des GM´s hast eine beschwerde gegen ihn anstreben.

@All

Da ja so viele hier schreien es wäre unfair und wie kann mann nur, das ticket und die Sperre wäre gerecht fertigt möchte ich euch dazu mal was erzählen.

Ich habe mit meinem Hexer (zu dem zeit punkt noch level 65) in Nagrand versucht Quests zu machen, wodrauf Ich mehr mals von 2 Allies getötet würde, so das ich die Quest aufgeben musste. 2 tage später war ich mit einem Priester zusammen da und wir haben versucht diese Quests zu machen und wieder wurden wir von den selben 2en die übrigens anscheinend sehr oft da waren und sich einen Spass draus machten die Leute (kleinere) da zu campen wieder getötet und gecampt.
Da die beiden uns ja definitiv am Questen gehindert haben, dachte ich mir schreib mal nen ticket vielleicht bringt es was die antwort kam promt (GM: Dieses ist ein Pvp Server bla bla und es ist kein fehlverhalten da).
Gut wir also nach Schergrad gewechselt wo wir dann versucht haben zu questen und auf einen Alli gestossen sind den wir (mann mag es kaum glauben) in ruhe gelassen haben weil wir wie er einfach nur questen wollten. ganze 5 Min später tauchten die beiden aus Nagrand (schurke+Mage übrigens) in Schergrad auf und zwar genau da wo wir Questeten und griffen uns (natürlich wärend wir mit mobs kämpften) wieder an, zusammen mit dem Jäger den wir in ruhe gelassen hatten. Und wieder wurden wir gegankt. Da wir ja nun schon extra in einen anderen teil der Spielwelt gegangen sind und die uns ja verfolgten war ich der meinung das ja nun handlungs bedarf bestehe weil das ja nun nichts mehr mit Pvp zu tun habe, das ticket geschrieben und siehe da die antwort eines anderen GM´s (GM: Dieses ist ein Pvp Server bla bla und es ist kein fehlverhalten zu erkennen, sucht euch hilfe bei euer Gilde oder anderen euer Fraktion).
Nach dem dann ein paar aus unserer Gilde kamen und den Schurken+Mage mal ein wenig den Hinter versohlt haben bin ich mit dem Priester wieder nach Nagrand zurück gekehrt, allerdings in einen anderen abschnitt und wollten da versuchen nun ein paar Quests zu machen. Und siehe da 10 min nach dem wir da waren tauchten die beiden Allis wieder auf und haben uns wieder gegankt so das ein questen nicht möglich war. Der priester hat dann ausgeloggt und ich hab mich in die basis versucht zu retten wo ich dann selbst im Wirtshaus noch 5-6 mal vom Schurken gekillt worden bin der dabei jedesmal mit drauf ging. Naja es kam dann ticket Nr.3 und auch dieser GM antwortetet mir dann in form von (GM: Dieses ist ein Pvp Server bla bla und es ist kein fehlverhalten da)

Ihr seht also hier lag eine regelrechte verfolgung vor die einzig und alleine den Sinn hatte uns am Questen zu hindern, uns den Spielspass zu nehmen, uns dazu zu zwingen das wir uns auszuloggen.

Natürlich war dieses verhalten alles andere als in Ordnung und jeder hätte gesagt den sollte mann den Account Sperren usw aber im Endefekt haben sie (auch wenn auf sehr krasse weise) einfach nur die Art des Servers ausgelebt, und diese besagt das in Umkämpften Gebieten das Angreifen der anderen Fraktion möglich ist. Und jeder der sich auf einem PvP Server angemeldet hat, hatte die möglichkeitsich sich vorher zu informieren welche Regeln es auf so einem Server gibt und hat mit dem erstellen eines Char sein Einverständnis zu diesen Regeln gegeben.

Ob und in wie fern mann diese Art des Spielens gut heisst bzw sie auslebt, Praktiziert sei mal dahin gestellt.
Moralisch muss es jeder für sich selber endscheiden ob er diese Art von Spielen voll auslebt oder eher die Ich sag mal Humanere Schiene fährt.

Deswegen bin Ich der meinung das die Strafe die Thedynamike bekommen hat für die Art des Servers absolut unverständlich und nicht der Regeln des Servers endsprechend sind.
Und mann gegen diese Endscheidung vorgehen sollte, egal ob sein Verhalten nun Moralisch in Ordnung war, sofern mann von moral auf einem PvP server sprechen kann.

mfg

Ps. Verdammt jetzt hab ich so lange geschrieben das sich das thema schon erledigt hatte, Gz Thedynamike !!


----------



## Castorfelix (3. Januar 2008)

Hiho,
also ich würde mich an der Stelle des gesperrten Spielers an einen anderen GM wenden und mich über die 3 Stunden Sperre beschweren, wo gibts denn sowas, dass man auf nem PVP Realm wegen sowas gesperrt wird? Ich hätte in meiner low lvl Zeit 200 Tickets schreiben können und habs aus sportlicher Sicht nie getan. Entweder man kann verlieren oder nicht, meine Meinung dazu.
Möge eure Klinge niemals stumpf sein !!


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. Januar 2008)

Infarma schrieb:


> Ich spiel jetzt seit Beta Tagen auf PvP Servern (beide Fraktionen) und hab wahrscheinlich die allermeisten Arten von Schweinkram schon mitbekommen.
> 
> Mein persönlicher Favorit war der Schurke, der über Wochen hinweg jede freie Minute seines Lebens in Ratchet bei dem Hexen-Lehrer gecampt und jeden Level 30 Hexer bei der Beschwörung gelegt hat. Die durften dann die ganzen Mats nochmal besorgen.
> 
> ...



Schön formuliert!!! so isses  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thedynamike (3. Januar 2008)

zodak schrieb:


> P.S. auch wenn es jetzt nicht hier behandelt wurde, aber ich finde leute die schon zum Beispiel nen 6 moate Ban oder sowas hinter sich haben sollten nicht anders behandelt werden als andere. Die leute haben ihre strafe "abgeseßen" und sollten dann vollständig rahabilitiert sein.



Also ich denke, dass es keinen 6 Monate Bann gibt. Die wahrscheinlichkeit diesen Kunden zu verlieren ist für Blizzard viel zu hoch. Und 6 Monate aufs Geld verzichten....?


----------



## zodak (3. Januar 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Also ich denke, dass es keinen 6 Monate Bann gibt. Die wahrscheinlichkeit diesen Kunden zu verlieren ist für Blizzard viel zu hoch. Und 6 Monate aufs Geld verzichten....?



ja da gebe ich dir recht. war jetzt auch nur als beispiel aufgeführt weil das grad in nen anderen aktuellen thread hier geschrieben wird. Aber gehört ja auch nicht hier hin.

Mfg


----------



## Minastirit (3. Januar 2008)

Haha ;D naja 3 stunden ..

wieoft bin ich shcon nach strangle weil mich gewisse im jägerlager gegankt haben .. und ja manchmal auch mit fear in die mobs u.s.w ^^

aber hey für was ist ein pvp server sonst da um einfach alles zu töten was 1meter vor dir rumhüpft ^^
Ich würd ja kotzen wenn so ein nachtelfen mit /spucken um mich hüpft und ich kann im nichtmal die ... polieren

Also lern was draus ;D immer schön mit soulfire die leute töten dann gibts keine sperre ^^


----------



## Galadith (3. Januar 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> So, habe mich eben wieder eingelogt und direkt einen GM angeschrieben, der mir eine eMail Adresse gegeben hat, bei der ich den Vorfall geschildert habe. Keine Stunde später trudelte auch schon die Antwort von Blizzard ein, indem sie mir sagten, dass sie den Vorfall bereits kontrolliert und ausgewertet haben.
> 
> Es wurde sich entschuldigt und ich habe 2 Tage kostenlose Spielzeit bekommen, da der Bann von ca. 23Uhr bis ca. 2Uhr andauerte und somit über 2 Tage andauerte. Desweiteren wurde mir von offizieller Seite bestätigt, dass auf einem PvP Server alle PvP Handlungen tolleriert, bzw. sogar vorgesehen/beabsichtigt sind.
> 
> Ging ja nochmal gut aus.



hassu toll gemacht! fein willstn leckerli?

ne mal im ernst:

vernünftig auch mal den gms die meinung zu sagen, vorallem wenn man recht hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yhoko (3. Januar 2008)

eine pvp-lösung zu finden ist fast lächerlich . wenn man als low-char mehrfach von einer ganzen gruppe feinde geganckt wird und diese den leichnam mit reitieren bewachen . wie bitte willst du da weg kommen ? 
so das einen , nach einigen versuchen , nichts weiter übrig bleibt als sich auf dem nähsten friedhof wieder zu beleben und oh wunder auf diesen gleich wieder von schurken umgehauen wird - klasse sowas .
leider haben sich da bestimmte spielergruppen und gilden scheinbar drauf spezialisiert . bringt echt keinen spaß mehr nachmittags zu spielen , besonders in der ferienzeit . 

den leider sieht das so aus :
geganckt werden von high-gruppen . versuchen sich wiederzubeleben - mehrfach und absolut sinnlos . ab zum friedhof um dort sofort wieder getötet zu werden (echt arm ) . ausloggen 

hierbei sei gesonders den 70er jägergruppen gedankt die in dunkelhain , unangreifbar für die wachen , auf den dächern stehen und alle anfliegenden lows abschießen - klasse wenn man schon tot vom greifen fällt und danach auf dem friedhof gleich wieder von schurken sinnlos gemeichelt wird - arm sowas und feige , aber vielleicht brauchen diese spieler das mal als erfolgserlebnis den punkte oder ruf können es ja nicht sein .)

weiß nicht was es den spieler bringt kleine mehrfach weg zu hauen ( einem lowy im vorbeireiten einmal töten und dann sollte es meiner persöhnlichen meinung nach genug sein . denn sonst nimmt man den anderen spieler die freude am game und schädigt sich selber , weil er keine lust mehr hat oder selber wilde XXX spielt ) ? 
das sich die spieler und die gemeinschaft damit selber auf dauer schädigen kapieren sie sicherlich nicht . ok , pvp heißt für mich das ich als low-level halt mal dresche bekomme und sterbe - kein problem dazu spielt man diese pvp-server . aber dann sollte es auch gut sein und nicht diese ego-aufbau-touren weil man mal wieder in einem bg nur abgeloost hat an low-level sinnlos auslassen .

michael  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foldor (3. Januar 2008)

Es hätte mich ehrlich gesagt auch sehr gewundert wenn das ganze Thema anders ausgegangen wäre.
Schließlich ist es PvP.
Ich weiss gar nicht wie oft ich schon Tonnen von Flüchen aufgehalst bekommen habe als ich mit irgendwelchen Mobs beschäftigt war.
Finde es unkollegial oder gar unfair den GM wegen solch eines "Zwischenfalls" anzuschreiben.


----------



## Lerai (3. Januar 2008)

lol voll das opfer^^
naja kanst ihn heute ja mal ein paar stunden einfach nur killen, er wird schon sehen was er davon hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taurenheld (3. Januar 2008)

kurze frage,
spiele eigentlich nur pve. aber wenn ich das richtig verstehe sollen dem gegener beim pvp kampf keine reokosten für rüssi entstehen? heist das jetzt die rüssi bleibt erhalten und bekommt keinen kratzer ab oder bekommt er sie nach dem tot wieder frisch mit voller haltbarkeit? weil sonst wäre es doch unsinnig nen effekt wie z.b. rüssi zerreißen zunehmen??. zum eigentlichen thema. falscher gm. und zum mage. zur falschen zeit am falschen ort. bin auch auf nem pve server schon oft gekillt worden*g. wenn es so nette leute gibt die in die orte einfallen und ch gerade mit meinem priest twink unter wegs bin versuche ich meinen q geber auch schonmal zu heilen*g. das geht auch meistens gut so 1-2 mal bis das die das mitbekommen. naja den rest könnt ihr euch ja selbst ausmalen und das bei stoffrüssi*g.
aber jemandem wegen sowas eine rein zuwürgen finde ich nicht okay. thema sterbehilfe: die ist in deutschland doch verboten lol. nee spass bei seite habe mal ne zeit pvp gespielt war aber nie so ganz mein ding ständig ist man beim questen gekillt worden ausser mann hat zwischen 2uhr und 6 uhr gezockt da hielt es sich dann noch in grenzen. aber pvp ist halt pvp und nicht das große wunschkonzert. 
ich würde mich schon über den gm beschweren. was kannst du denn dafür das dein dot nicht den mob sondern den armen mage erwischt hat. ist alles auslegungssache. also same shit different day.


----------



## Thos (3. Januar 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Falsch. Solange es nicht gegen die Regeln verstößt ist alles korrekt.
> Wie bereits vor mir einer sagte hat das ganze mit Moral nichts zu tun. Das es unmoralisch ist, ist logisch, aber es ist nicht verboten und solange es nicht verboten ist muss man als "Opfer" damit rechnen.
> Jeder auf einem PvP war schonmal das "Opfer". Es ist normal und gehört zum Spielerlebnis.
> *Jeder spielt freiwillig auf einem PvP Server.*
> ...



PVP = Selber usgesucht ... man wird lang und breit am Anfang darüber informiert ...

Ich musste einer UBRS Gruppe mal absagen da sich ein paar Helden auf dem Alten Server einen Spass daraus gemacht haben mich 1.5 Stunden lang in die Lava zu werfen ... Fear, Gedankenkontrolle / Stun und schwups wieder in die Lava ... 
GM meinte damals = Pech ... PVP Server ... selber schuld ...


----------



## Arstiuri (3. Januar 2008)

pvp ist halt pvp... und da gibts meine ich ja keine lvl beschränkung. 
folgender fall von meinem (pve) server:
eine 45er gnom hexerin hat in schlingendorntal samantha flinkhuf (heisst die hässliche kuh so?) getötet - prompt kam nen 70er blutelfen schurke und hat sie getötet. da fand ich nix gegen einzuwenden, man hätte ja samantha in ruhe lassen können. 5 min später hat der selbe schurke sie dann noch mal gekillt, pvp war ja noch an. das fand ich dann dermassen feige und lame dass ich auch mal dahin gekommen bin um sie zu "rächen". selbes spielchen, ich hab samantha gelegt und promt wurde ich auch angegriffen. ende vom spiel: schurke tot, und mir gings gut. und da fand ichs dann total armselig was er gemacht hatte: wenn ich in nem bg von nem schurken angegriffen werde bin ich quasi instant down (bin halt heiler und trage auch als druide stoff) - dieser wackere held hatte mich nie unter 60% hp. er konnte also noch nicht mal zocken und vergeht sich an lowies... die rache ist ja zumindestens geglückt...


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. Januar 2008)

was auch sehr erheiternd war (geht das jetzt noch??)

Als Schurke oder Jäger ne Mobgruppe pullen, hinter sich herziehen bis zum dem armen Opfer der anderen Fraktion, um dann zu verschwinden/sich totzustellen.
Das Ergebnis war zumindest früher, dass das bedauernswerte Opfer dann die besagten Mobs vollständig an der Backe hatte und mit seinem frühzeitigem Ableben inklusive Rüssischaden zu rechnen war.

Ich glaube aber auf PVE Server waren die GMs bei sowas eher "not amused"


----------



## Gaherina (3. Januar 2008)

wer bei sowas ticket schreibt is so und so nicht ganz sauber, 

1. pvp heißt nun mal pvp und nicht anders.
2. wenn ich das wort repkosten höre wird mir ganz übel, hallo das sind bit und byte´s, das ist genauso ein faktor im spiel wie alles andere
3. moral hin oder her, ich kill normal auch keine lowies aber fragt euch mal wie oft ich schon mit meinem twink von 70er einfach so gekillt worden bin. wenns mir zu dumm ist log ich auch um und kill den dann solange wie ich lust habe.


natürlich ist frust dabei jedesmal von größeren oder einem rudel (anders trauen sich manche ja nicht) gekillt bzw gegankt zu werden. auch verstehe ich wenn man questen will diese auch in ruhe fertig zu tun. machen kann man halt nichts dagegen wenn dem nicht so ist.
wahrscheinlich haben einige leute irgendwelche komplexe welcher art auch immer um ihren frust auf diese weise loszuwerden.

mir persönlich wäre es zu dumm gewesen nur weil ich in eine frostnova gekommen bin überhaupt abzusteigen. andererseits wenn ich trotzdem den gekillt hätte auf welche arte und weise auch immer und hätte deshalb einen bann bekommen müsste sich dieser gm warm anziehen. es gibt nach deutschem recht mittel und wege diesem machtmißbrauch einhalt zu gebieten, ob es die sache wert ist sei mal dahingestellt.

PS: die sprüche wie 3 std nachdenken könnt ihr euch auch sparen, das ist nur versteckte schadenfreude.


----------



## Nightwraith (3. Januar 2008)

Also bitte, jetzt stellt euch doch nicht so an nur weil er n Low-Lvler gekillt hat -.- Ist zwar feige aber nunmal auch eine genugtuung, das ist halt so. Es war zwar fies aber irgendwie auch witzig ihn von den Mobs umhaunzulassen...Ich hau auch bedenkenlos Allys um, egal wieviele Lvl unter mirund die Reppkosten sind ja nun echt sch***egal... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Georg217 (3. Januar 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Grüßt euch, soeben wurde mein Account für drei Stunden von einem GM gebannt.
> Wollte mal anfragen ob ich mich bei folgendem Sachverhalt eventuell über den GM beschweren kann.
> 
> Ich spielte mit meinem 70er Hexenmeister auf dem PvP Server 'Blackrock'. Da die Arenawartezeiten bei 11min lagen und ich sowieso noch in Southshore war beschloss ich Tarrens Mühle einen Besuch abzustatten.
> ...





Nein wenn du ihm nicht den Gnadenstoß gebst sondern es einen NPC machen lässt kannste sogar Permanten Bann bekommen. Wurde mal gemeldet, sah wie einer von Mobs weglief. Mache Frostnova Mob=Resitent er stirbt weil er nicht weg kommt und GM warnt mich, das er mich nächstes mal bannt.

Hab schon gehört ein Priest hat bannbekommen, er will in Kara gerade und machen die Allys Tor auf. Er versucht noch rein zurennen aber wird dismounten(zu viel auf die Fresse bekommen), sie haben von duellen wenig life und fliegen in die Mobs(Er hat sie gefeart weil er iwie rein wollte). Ihre Rüsi ist kaputt und sie melden ihn...


----------



## Te-Rax (3. Januar 2008)

Also, ganz klar hat dieser spieler den du getötet hasst den GM etwas falsches verklickert, sehr gut das du dich beschwert hasst! Aber trozdem solltest du aufpassen, Ich wurde selbst im Schlingendorntal gegankt, und dies permanent. Nach 20 min. ging es mir einfach zu weit, nichtmal die ganze zeit als Geist rumstehen und warten bis die weggehen würde reichte. Deshalb hab ich ein Ticket geschrieben. Die antwort kam schnell, ich gab den GM die Namen der beiden spieler, und es hat nicht lange gebraucht bis die plötzlich verschwunden sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Achso, natürlich bin ich ebenfalls auf einen PvP realm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Nightwraith (3. Januar 2008)

Arstiuri schrieb:


> pvp ist halt pvp... und da gibts meine ich ja keine lvl beschränkung.
> folgender fall von meinem (pve) server:
> eine 45er gnom hexerin hat in schlingendorntal samantha flinkhuf (heisst die hässliche kuh so?) getötet - prompt kam nen 70er blutelfen schurke und hat sie getötet. da fand ich nix gegen einzuwenden, man hätte ja samantha in ruhe lassen können. 5 min später hat der selbe schurke sie dann noch mal gekillt, pvp war ja noch an. das fand ich dann dermassen feige und lame dass ich auch mal dahin gekommen bin um sie zu "rächen". selbes spielchen, ich hab samantha gelegt und promt wurde ich auch angegriffen. ende vom spiel: schurke tot, und mir gings gut. und da fand ichs dann total armselig was er gemacht hatte: wenn ich in nem bg von nem schurken angegriffen werde bin ich quasi instant down (bin halt heiler und trage auch als druide stoff) - dieser wackere held hatte mich nie unter 60% hp. er konnte also noch nicht mal zocken und vergeht sich an lowies... die rache ist ja zumindestens geglückt...


Ja das ist feige...aber solang er nichts illegales tut kann man in deswegen doch auch in ruhelassen, oder?
Es soll Leute geben die WoW tatsächlich just for fun spielen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arul (3. Januar 2008)

So,.....erstmal ein gutes neues Jahr....an alle.

Ich hab mir das "Grauen" ersparrt alle Beiträge bis hier her zu lesen^^

Agb´s hin oder her...Regeln hin oder her......wen jemand Pvp gestellt ist und gekillt wird soll er dies akzeptieren oder einfach nicht Pvp machen.

Der Junge der dir ein Ticket verpasst hat sollte den Server wechseln oder wieder Super Mario zocken ^^

Nur ein kleines Beispiel von vielen....heut in der Früh waren wir nur so zum Spaß(weil uns grad fad war) in der Nachtelfen Stadt....und weil ein lvl 25 Jäger dachte er muß einen von uns angreifen...naja vielleicht bekomm ich ja jetzt auch ein Ticket ...hahahaha-------wenn ich eins bekomm, druck ich es mir aus und schmücke meine Wand damit ^^

Meiner meinung nach sollte er ein paar Stunden spielverbot bekommen um darüber nachzudenken was er falsch gemacht hat. Nem lvl 70 der es trotz Pvp gestellt sein auf 70 geschafft hat ein ticket schreiben nur weil er selber zu kindisch und wehleidig ist .....*lach*

Einmal waren wir in den guten alten Süderstadte....und da hat ein low Ali auch umgeloggt auf Horde und meinte wir sollen sofort aufhören, denn sonnst......
....ich meinte zu ihm nur ...sonnst was und killte ihn noch ein paar mal ;-)
na ja wenn er zu blöd ist und sich immer wieder belebt so lang er Pvp gestellt ist hat er einfach pech!!!


PvP ist Pvp und da gibt es keine Regeln ^^


----------



## Dagobert001 (3. Januar 2008)

der PVE- GM war vielleicht Urlaubsvertr. für nen PVP-GM ^^


----------



## oHa510 (3. Januar 2008)

Was ist das hier für ein scheiß thread... ich hätte das gleiche gemacht

ich spiele ja nicht umsonst auf einem pvp server ob der andere nun lowie ist oder nicht ich wurde auch oft genug umgehaun.

einfach pech für denjenigen soll er doch auf einem pve server spielen

und das er an den mobs stirbt passiert nun eben....


----------



## Der-Huehne (3. Januar 2008)

ich find das vollkommen richtig was der gm gemacht hat......selbst bei pvp und selbst wenn man dafür zahlt sollte es doch fair bleiben
wenn jeder das macht was ihm gefällt artet es aus!!! hört sich blöd an-is aber so
das gelaber von "wechsel auf pve" zieht net....die kommen anscheinend nur von leuten die selber nix besseres zu tun haben als zu ganken weil sie einfach langweilt sich ihre epics zu verdienen....
ich bin selber n halber lowie ;-) wenn mir sowas passiert hole ich meine epischen grossen brüder und dann drehen wir das ganze mal......meistens is dann ruhe....
kleines beispiel.....8 hordis kloppen auf mich ein....7 35-40er und ein 70er ....und bleiben sitzen....noch fragen? ...sowas kann net sein


----------



## Arstiuri (3. Januar 2008)

> a das ist feige...aber solang er nichts illegales tut kann man in deswegen doch auch in ruhelassen, oder?
> Es soll Leute geben die WoW tatsächlich just for fun spielen... tongue.gif



deswegen wurde ja auch kein ticket geschrieben sondern ich habe selbstjustiz geübt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber mal im ernst, einmal ist ok, aber anzufangen zu zergen find ich einfach armselig - und von wegen just for fun - das mach ich auch, aber ich kann verstehen wenn man sauer ist wenn mir der spass genommen wird...

deshalb: erstmal gildenfreunde fragen ob sie mal kurz was machen können bevor ich nen gm anschreibe


----------



## Slayv (3. Januar 2008)

Faires PvP

Ich hab auch neu auf einem PvP server angefange, vor ca 1 Jahr, da der Server schon seit September 05 offen ist, hat es schon die eine oder andere Gank stunde für mich gegeben. Aber ich nehme alles hin , oder sehr vieles, wenn ich auf einem pvp server spiele, gehört es dazu, dass du mit wenig hp /  mana / mitten im kampf attackiert wirst, weil es der Ally (in meinem Fall, horde ist nicht besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) nicht besser weis, oder weil er sonst der klasse unterlegen ist, Ganken gehört dazu.

MfG Slayv

Just 4 Fun


----------



## Carpe Noctem (3. Januar 2008)

SirCotare schrieb:


> wenn das rein so gedacht wäre, könnten wir nur gleichstufige leute angreifen




Und warum denkst du bekommt man dann für sowas keine Ehre? Da sollte man auch unter einer Denkpause von drei Stunden selber drauf kommen.
.......Richtig, weil es unehrenhaft ist, armseelig und man sich damit selber das größter Armutszeugnis austellt.

Low level Gegener zu töten,ganken und was weis ich nicht alles, ist unehrenhaft. Da ist es egal ob man auf einem Pvp Server ist oder nicht. Wenn einem 70 er langweilig ist soll er sich richtige Gegenr suchen.
Alternativ Tip für Hexer die Langeweile haben. Sich vor einen Spiegel oder See stellen,reinschauen und einfach Höllenfeuer bis einer von beiden stirbt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (3. Januar 2008)

Ich habe ja nichts dagegen lowLvL zu töten oO Evt hat dein Hexenmeister ja so einen Hass, das er dierekt die Brut des Bösen (die Allianz) angreift oO
AUs der Sicht eines Rollenspiels, ist das ja wohl gerechtfertigt ... (Und PvE heißt nicht KEIN RP, sondern man muss es nur nicht machen >.>)


----------



## oHa510 (3. Januar 2008)

wie hier alle rummheulen... lowies ganken gehört einfach dazu

ende


----------



## 1337Stalker (3. Januar 2008)

Betrachten wir es einmal im 70er Bereich: 70er Krieger, Allianz, (Mit deff equip in der Tasche und off equip angezogen) kämpft im Schattenmondtal gegen einen Blutelfen des Sonnenzorns. Er hat sagen wir noch 20% hp. Kommt ein 70er Untoter Hexenmeister vorbei und gibt ihm einen Fluch der Erschöpfung. Da der Krieger grad am weglaufen war vor 2 Mobs da er nur noch 20% hp hatte, wurde er durch den Hexenmeister behindert, da der Krieger Fluch der Erschöpfung drauf hatte. Der Krieger stirbt, weil er nicht rechtzeitig durch den Dot fliehen konnte und erleidet um die 10 Gold repkosten. 

Ich finde sowas ist unter aller sau und für sowas würde ich auch ein Ticket schreiben. Zwar sind es im 25er und im 70er Bereich unterschiede von den repkosten her, aber das Prinzip bleibt gleich: der Spieler verliert Geld durch einen anderen Spieler der gegnerischen Fraktion, was nicht zum PvP gehört.


----------



## krakos (3. Januar 2008)

Ich finds lustig, wie manche auf die Idee kommen den GM da recht zu geben ^^.. Wofür gibts dann PvP Server? ^^

Ich wurde auch öfter mal zugedottet... oder angegriffen während ich im Kampf war, und wurde dann durch die Mobs gekillt.. und? Dafür spiel ich auf nem PvP das sowas passieren kann xD...

Das PVP heisst, Player vs Player... aber damit wird NICHT die Todesursache vorgeschrieben... 
Soll ich auch nen GM anschreiben, wenn ich vor nem Hordler abhaue, mit 10% Leben irgendwo runterspringe und sterbe? Sind ja auch Rep-Kosten..?
Oder wenn ein Hordler mich angreift, ziehmlich runterhaut, ich ihn aber besiege.. aber dann von nem Mob gekillt werde... da auch n Ticket?
Oder soll ich jetzt die zwei 48 hordler von gestern nem GM melden, weil sie zu 2. mich angegriffen haben, während mein 70er Magier kein mana mehr hatte, wegen unfairem handeln, psychischer belastung und und und?

ROTFL sag ich da nur
Hier sollten mal einige schnell auf PvE server gehen xD Da gibts nichts was euch stört ;=)

@TE: Es gibt ne E-Mail von BliZZard, wo man sich über das verhalten eines GM beschweren kann... musst ma im Offiziellem Forum nachsehen.


----------



## Technocrat (3. Januar 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> 11min lagen und ich sowieso noch in Southshore war beschloss ich Tarrens Mühle einen Besuch abzustatten.
> Ein 25er Frostmage kämpfe kurz vor TM gegen 3 Mobs aus der Umgebung, setzte Frostnova ein und erwischte mich mit. Der Mage hatte nur noch relativ wenig HP, worauf ich beschloss ihm einfach einen 'Fluch der Erschöpfung' (mit 'Fluch Verstärken') zu geben und dem Add-Train die Arbeit zu lassen den Mage zu verhauen. Schon fast in Vergessenheit geraten schrieb mich ein GM an, ich hätte einen anderen Spieler physisch belästigt. Ich hätte ihn mutwillig dazu gebracht von NPCs getötet zu werden damit seine Rüstung zerfällt. Da dies gegen irgendwelche Verhaltensregeln verstößte gab es einen 3-Stunden-Bann.



Mein Lieber, Du hast Dir den Bann echt verdient. Von mir aus hättest Du auch einen Tag draußen bleiben können, das wäre auch gerechtfertigt gewesen. 

Im Übrigen rate ich Dir, mal die Nutzungsbestimmungen zu lesen, da wird Dein Verhalten explizit verboten.


----------



## Technocrat (3. Januar 2008)

krakos schrieb:


> Ich finds lustig, wie manche auf die Idee kommen den GM da recht zu geben ^^.. Wofür gibts dann PvP Server? ^^
> 
> Ich wurde auch öfter mal zugedottet... oder angegriffen während ich im Kampf war, und wurde dann durch die Mobs gekillt.. und? Dafür spiel ich auf nem PvP das sowas passieren kann xD...
> 
> Das PVP heisst, Player vs Player... aber damit wird NICHT die Todesursache vorgeschrieben...



Doch, _genau das_ wird sie. Auch Du solltest mal die Nutzungsbestimmungen lesen...


----------



## Amiodaron (3. Januar 2008)

1337Stalker schrieb:


> Betrachten wir es einmal im 70er Bereich: 70er Krieger, Allianz, (Mit deff equip in der Tasche und off equip angezogen) kämpft im Schattenmondtal gegen einen Blutelfen des Sonnenzorns. Er hat sagen wir noch 20% hp. Kommt ein 70er Untoter Hexenmeister vorbei und gibt ihm einen Fluch der Erschöpfung. Da der Krieger grad am weglaufen war vor 2 Mobs da er nur noch 20% hp hatte, wurde er durch den Hexenmeister behindert, da der Krieger Fluch der Erschöpfung drauf hatte. Der Krieger stirbt, weil er nicht rechtzeitig durch den Dot fliehen konnte und erleidet um die 10 Gold repkosten.
> 
> Ich finde sowas ist unter aller sau und für sowas würde ich auch ein Ticket schreiben. Zwar sind es im 25er und im 70er Bereich unterschiede von den repkosten her, aber das Prinzip bleibt gleich: der Spieler verliert Geld durch einen anderen Spieler der gegnerischen Fraktion, was nicht zum PvP gehört.




ich übersetze mal woertlich PvP; Player versus Player, sprich Du gegen den Andren; wie du ihn schlussendlich zu Fall bekommst, sollte nebensächlich sein. So gesehen, kann ich die ganze Aufregung hier nicht verstehen. Es mag ja unehrenhaft sein, aber von "psychischer Belastung" zu reden? Wenn einen so etwas schon psychisch belastet, so sollte man vielleicht Abstand von diesem Spiel nehmen.

Geld verlieren? Hilfe Repkosten, na da empfehle ich dann aber wirkich, sich einen PvE-Server zu suchen bzw. dringendst zu wechseln. Wer auf einem PvP-Server nicht mit einplant, dass er sterben koennte, der hat dsa Spiel nicht wirklich kapiert...

Edit: Selbst wenn die Todesursache nun vorgegeben (durch die Nutzungsbestimmungen...;-)) sein sollte, wo bitte is der Thrill auf einem PvP-Server, wenn eh nie Gefahr fuer ienen besteht, weil man ja immer schoen warten muss, bis der andre voll gebuffed zum Kampf bereit ist???


----------



## reebow (3. Januar 2008)

oh noes, dann report ich jetz leute die mich in der luft umklopfen, weil ich mich dann beim geistheiler beleben lassen muss ~.~ ich frag mich wie der gm dir das nachweisen soll das du ihn mutwillig repkosten ausgesezt hast, du hättest ja vom stuhl fallen können und ihn deshalb nicht selber erledigen können, und für was unnötig mana verschwenden es könnten ja noch andere gegner kommen....lächerlich

ist es dann überhaupt pvp wenn der eine spieler garkeine lust hat gegen den anderen zu kämpfen?


----------



## SixtenF (3. Januar 2008)

Dudus in tiergestallt und Jaegerpets machen auch teuere repkosten :-)


----------



## Saytan (3. Januar 2008)

Hatte ich auch mal.Hatte den mit meinem 70 Schurken einen level 64 hexer im Nagrand runtergekloppt und die Vögel die da dauernd rumfliegen haben ihn gelegt.Der hat auchn Ticket geschriebn wies aussah.Mich sprach ein GM an und meinte das wäre nicht fair ich solle es unterlassen.Ich meinte dan zu dem kann ich doch nichts für das ich auf einem PvP Server die andere Fraktion kloppe und der dan von nem Vogel den letzten rest bekommt.Ja unterlasse es bitte trotzdem.So dan war er weg.Dan hat der sich wieder belebt und ich habe ihn gegankt.Dan habe ich fürs ganken auf nem PvP Server nen 3 std Bann bekommen....Das versteh ich mal gar nicht ..


----------



## SliT3R (3. Januar 2008)

ich spiel auf einen pvp server und finde das diese sperre voll und ganz überzogen ist
es ist ein pvp server und wen jeder der so mal umgehaun geworden würde  und jeder dan ne sperre bekommen häte wäre der server naja manchmal schon recht leer 
es ist egal ob er lvl25 oder lvl68 ist wer auf einem pvp server spielt muss nun mal mit "sterbehilfe" rechnen wäre nicht das erste mal
ich an deiner stelle würde mich auf jedenfall über den gm beschweren weil sowas kan nicht sein

ps.: sogesehn hast du dich ja gewert weil er dich ja angegriffen hat  (mit frostnova) sogesehn hätte er es dann auch net machen dürfen  btw ich bin hordler ich hät dich auch umgehaun im selben fall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (3. Januar 2008)

hä ?
ich glaub in blizzards regeln steht aber das man sowas machen darf...
warum ist es jetzt verboten pvp zu  machen ?
der kleine hat  halt pech gehabt...
also ich habe schon öfters für reppkosten auf diese art gesorgt  und kein gm  ist gekommen...
ich verstehe das überhaupt nicht...
darf ich jetzt auch nichtmehr diesen grubenkommandanten am dunklen portal 
angreifen damit er die  ganzen wachen tötet und die dämonen dann durch das portal rennen ??
(ja geht echt)

sorry für fehler im text...


----------



## krakos (3. Januar 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Doch, _genau das_ wird sie. Auch Du solltest mal die Nutzungsbestimmungen lesen...




gut, welcher punkt? hab grad durchgesehen, nichts gefunden, wo steht.. das, wenn der angegriffene spieler im pvp durch eine andere handlung, als einer pvp-handlung stirbt, das der angreifende schuld hat und dies zu unterlassen hat..... zeig mir mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gias (3. Januar 2008)

zu sagen ihm 40min zu klauen durch ganken ist ok 
aber 2g für rüstung reparieren ist ein grund zur 3h -sperre
ist eine idiotische doppel-moral

wer pvp-server betritt sollte halt auch alles verkraften können was da kommt
zumal wow an sich schon reinstes weichei-pvp ist -kein corpse-looting nix intressantes
nur ein wenig zeitverlust 

hastt eventuel auch pech mit dem gm gehabt, anderer hätte vielleicht das richtige
getan und ihm klar gemacht das es ein pvp-server ist...


----------



## Sigismund (3. Januar 2008)

Leute mach euch doch nicht gleich ins Hemd, ich wur auch schon oft geganked oder mit gendankenkontrolle von ner klippe geschmissen ^^ aber wegen sowas gleich nen gm zur hilfe zu holen... das is arm, ihr soltet nicht vergessen dass das nur ein spiel ist!


----------



## Shileen (3. Januar 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Mein Lieber, Du hast Dir den Bann echt verdient. Von mir aus hättest Du auch einen Tag draußen bleiben können, das wäre auch gerechtfertigt gewesen.
> 
> Im Übrigen rate ich Dir, mal die Nutzungsbestimmungen zu lesen, da wird Dein Verhalten explizit verboten.




Bitte link mir mal die Seite wo das steht :-) thx! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jerubbaal (3. Januar 2008)

*caps on* JAAAAA ICH HAB DIE IDEE!!!! ICH STELL MICH VOR KARA; LASS MICH VON HORDE HAUEN, LAUF IN DIE MOBS UND HOL MIR REPKOSTEN AB!!!! DANN IST DER RAID FÜR DIE HORDE GELAUFEN!!!!! *caps off*

hat die horde selber schuld, sie brauch mich ja nicht hauen^^


----------



## Shileen (3. Januar 2008)

Ich glaub das wird ein nieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee endendes Thema !


----------



## Bl4d3 (3. Januar 2008)

Hatte jetz kein Bock das ganze zu lesen
Also meiner meinung ist das erlaubt, wurde mir von einem GM auch so mitgeteilt
wurde auch öfters beim daily machen von einem schurken angegriffen bis 5% dann wurde ich von einem mob getötet...
nach 5maliger wiederholung ticket raus
gm sagte mir das das auf einem pvp server durchaus erlaubt sei
bin dann einfach weg da und hab nimma blöd nachgefragt
wie das mit den dots aussieht weiß ich net genau


----------



## o0Miller0o (3. Januar 2008)

krakos schrieb:


> Wofür gibts dann PvP Server? ^^



Na bestimmt nicht um Anfängern das Spiel zu versauen, obwohl das einige hier meinen. 

Wenn ich z.B. mit Level 70 einen gegnerischen Level 70 sehe und den angreifen will und es auch tue dann ist das in Ordnung. Deswegen hab ich mich für einen PvPServer entschieden. Ich konnte vorher ja nicht ahnen das man irgendwann mit Level 30?-40? (Schlingendorntal halt) oder so stundenlang gekillt wird. Da fängt man auch keinen neuen Char mehr an und die 20€ um auf nen anderen Server umzuziehen ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jerubbaal (3. Januar 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Mein Lieber, Du hast Dir den Bann echt verdient. Von mir aus hättest Du auch einen Tag draußen bleiben können, das wäre auch gerechtfertigt gewesen.
> 
> Im Übrigen rate ich Dir, mal die Nutzungsbestimmungen zu lesen, da wird Dein Verhalten explizit verboten.




unter 3 C. "Regeln für das Spiel selbst. Bei World of Warcraft dreht sich alles um Spielen. Entsprechend ernst nimmt Blizzard Entertainment deshalb die Regeln, die für das Spielen in World of Warcraft gelten. Beachten Sie bitte, dass Blizzard Entertainment alle gültigen Spiel-Stile von World of Warcraft als Teil des Spiels und nicht als Belästigung betrachtet. So gilt es als zum Spiel gehörend, wenn Spieler Feinde ihrer Art und/oder ihrer Verbündeten eliminieren und sich um Grabsteine und/oder Körper von Gefallenen scharen. *World of Warcraft ist ein Spiel "Mann gegen Mann" und in Bereichen, in denen Sie von feindlichen Völkern angegriffen werden können, sollten Sie sich verteidigen, anstatt sich Hilfe suchend an die spielinternen Kundendienstmitarbeiter von Blizzard Entertainment zu wenden, nachstehend als "Game Master" bezeichnet, um sich zu beklagen, dass Sie von einem Feind Ihres Volkes getötet worden sind*. Bestimmte Handlungen jedoch, die über das hinausgehen, was noch als "fair" betrachtet werden kann, werden als schwer wiegende Verstöße gegen die Nutzungsbestimmungen angesehen. Zu solchen Handlungen gehören, jedoch nicht darauf beschränkt, folgende Dinge: 
Die Verwendung oder Ausnutzung von Design-Fehlern, Features, die nicht dokumentiert sind, und/oder "Programm-Bugs", um Zugang zu Dingen zu bekommen, die anderenfalls nicht verfügbar sind, oder um sich gegenüber anderen Spielern einen Vorteil zu verschaffen.  
eine Verbindung zum Proprietären Interface von World of Warcraft oder zu Interfaces, die nicht ausdrücklich von Blizzard Entertainment zur Benutzung durch Sie freigegeben wurden, aufbauen oder Tools schreiben, die dies ermöglichen..
die Benutzung von Tools, mit denen Sie die Client- oder Server-Software von World of Warcraft hacken oder verändern können.
Softwareprodukte verwenden, mit denen "Ausspionieren von Paketen" ermöglicht wird, oder Skripte oder Makros zur Verfügung stellen, um Informationen über World of Warcraft zu. 
Handlungen vornehmen, die Blizzard Entertainment als dem "Wesen" von World of Warcraft widersprechend betrachtet."

bla bla bla... in einem vorigen post habe ich schon geschrieben, ich zitiere: "Handlungen, die normalerweise als "unehrenhaft" gelten würden, sind auf PvP-Realms normale Spielmechanismen." (http://wow-europe.com/de/policy/pvp.html) wo wird nu aufgeführt, dass repkosten nicht billigend in kaufgenommen werden müssen? oder steht da gar:"World of Warcraft ist ein Spiel "Mann gegen Mann" und in Bereichen, in denen Sie von feindlichen Völkern angegriffen werden können, sollten Sie sich verteidigen, anstatt sich Hilfe suchend an die spielinternen Kundendienstmitarbeiter von Blizzard Entertainment zu wenden, nachstehend als "Game Master" bezeichnet, um sich zu beklagen, dass Sie von einem Feind Ihres Volkes getötet worden sind" (der dicke text). ich sehe ein, dass das verteidigen in dieser situation schwer fällt, aber es lief meines erachtens nach alles regelkonform... es sei denn, es war nen weiblicher char, da ja nur von "mann gegen mann die rede war^^


----------



## xFraqx (3. Januar 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Grüßt euch, soeben wurde mein Account für drei Stunden von einem GM gebannt.
> Wollte mal anfragen ob ich mich bei folgendem Sachverhalt eventuell über den GM beschweren kann.
> 
> Ich spielte mit meinem 70er Hexenmeister auf dem PvP Server 'Blackrock'. Da die Arenawartezeiten bei 11min lagen und ich sowieso noch in Southshore war beschloss ich Tarrens Mühle einen Besuch abzustatten.
> ...



Der GM hat da ganz klar falsch gehandelt.

1.) Das ist ein PvP Server

2.) Blizzard greift NIEMALS in PvP Situationen auf PvP Servern ein. Das kannst du sogar nachlesen , wenn du auf das Fragezeichen klickst.


----------



## jerubbaal (3. Januar 2008)

ergänzend dann noch: im prinzip herrscht da doch krieg zwischen allianz und horde, oder nicht? wäre es nun unfair, wenn in einem richtigen krieg ein topausgebildeter elite kämpfer gegen einen frischling kämpft...

überlegt ma, rambo wäre für 3 stunden aus seinem film gebannt... wär doch auch langweilig! 

ok, ich rutsche ins lächerliche ab, weil einige win0r hier auch wirklich lächerlich sind...

ich persönlich lass lowies in ruhe, weil meine moral-vorstellung eine andere ist. aber es geht da nicht um persönliche moral-predigten, sondern inwiefern es nicht regelkomform war, dass ein bann als starfe in frage kommt!

meine meinung ist klar, aber ich glaube es bezog bisher keiner wirklich auf meine posts... daher bin ich hier weg, und lass euch weiter alle flennen... da ich auch blackrocker bin, kann ich den hexer ja ingame trösten ;P


----------



## knochenhand (3. Januar 2008)

kurz und knapp , du bist ein feigling....
feigheit muss bestraft werden
low level kill moster , ihr seid so armseelige
witzfiguren. 
Das ist ja wie einem vorschüler das pausenbrot klauen, wow!


----------



## schmiedemeister (3. Januar 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Grüßt euch, soeben wurde mein Account für drei Stunden von einem GM gebannt.
> Wollte mal anfragen ob ich mich bei folgendem Sachverhalt eventuell über den GM beschweren kann.
> 
> Ich spielte mit meinem 70er Hexenmeister auf dem PvP Server 'Blackrock'. Da die Arenawartezeiten bei 11min lagen und ich sowieso noch in Southshore war beschloss ich Tarrens Mühle einen Besuch abzustatten.
> ...





Typisch allianzler geht auf lowis LOS wie feige...


----------



## schmiedemeister (3. Januar 2008)

ginky_8 schrieb:


> aber bitte wer schreibt bei sowas ein Ticket ???



ein 2ter feigling^^


----------



## Hepitos (3. Januar 2008)

der GM hat ganz klar richtig gehanldet. meiner meinung nach hättest du viel länger gesperrt gehört.
ich weiss nicht ob dir das wort pvp was sagt, aber als lvl 70 einen 2x der gerade mit mobs kämpft zuzudotten und das als pvp zu bezeichnen ist einfach armselig. leidergottes sind viele leute so. sind halt alles "richtige" pvp versager die es antörnt auf kleine von hinten ranzugehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zygron (3. Januar 2008)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Vielleicht hättest DU auch soviel Hirn haben können, um zu erkennen, das es EIN VERSEHEN war.. Oder würdest Du Dich (als 23er Hexer) mit einem 70er Mage anlegen (wissentlich) wenn du grad gegen 3 MOBS kämpfst?? - Wärst Du so dumm?
> .....


 
 Es ging ihm nicht als Rache für den Angriff, sondern einfach nur darum sich zu verknügen. 
Dumm ist der der dummes schreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne im ernst dein Temprament ist zu extrem zumindest indem Beitrag.


----------



## Imbachar (3. Januar 2008)

Du hast es so gemacht, dass du ihn nicht direkt killst sondern,d ass er durch deinen fluch von den npc´s gekilltm wurde und somit schaden an seiner rüstung erlitten hat...naja hab ich auch shcon oft gemacht und nix is passiert... hoffe du überstehst die zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arangondoro (3. Januar 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Das immer direkt beleidigt werden muss, ist mir unverständlich. Was soll ich denn demänchst tun? Vor einem Kampf höflich bitten? Wenn ich selber gegankt werde auch ein Ticket schreiben? Denk doch einfachmal mal wenigstens kurz nach bevor du schreibst, ja?


Hi, 

also auf einem PvP Server muss jeder mit einem angriff rechnen. 
Aber wenn ein LOW Char dich ausversehen trifft, was bestimmt keine Absicht war, sollte man darüber stehen. 
Ich höre auch immer wieder Moral blabla ... was ist denn Moral ? Meint Ihr das im Krieg es unmoralisch ist wenn ein rekrut von einem veteran erschossen wird oder das da überhaupt einer fragt ? 

Wie gesagt. In wow hat man den Vorteil zusehen wie hoch der Char ist, deswegen bin ich der Meinung das man viel niedrigere Chars auch in ruhe lassen sollte, vorraus gesetzt er wiederholt seinen Angriff nicht. Die soll es auch geben. 

Da ich auch einige Zeit auf einem PVP Server gespielt habe weiss ich wie das ist. Und man kann echt auch da spielen ohne sich die köppe einzuschlagen. 
Ein beispiel. 
Im Eschental bei den rodern treffe ich mit einem Kumpel auf einen Hordler. Wie machen uns den Spass und plätten Ihn. Darauf hin kommt er zurück und plättet mich. Wir haben Ihn nicht mehr angegriffen und wollten Ihm zeigen das wir nur einmal einen gegner killen im PVP. Er hatte seine genugtung und es war erledigt. Danach haben wir uns freundlich begrüsst. Und sogar kurz mal gegenseitg gegen Mobs geholfen. 

Generell sollte man immer bedenken das da ein Mensch sitzt und spielt und zum glück stirb nicht der Spieler sondern nur der Char. 

Also in dem Sinne
Gruß


----------



## Zygron (3. Januar 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> Typisch allianzler geht auf lowis LOS wie feige...


 Natürlich, das gibts nur bei der Allianz das böse Spieler lowies killen.... und das ich täglich Astranaar, Azur- und Blutwacht, Auberdine, Späherkuppe, Rebellenlager, Dunkelhain, etc deffe ist Einbildung xD 
Die du meinst sind die, die als 70er lvl 20er dauerhaft und gezielt erlegen und sobald jemand über lvl 60 auftaucht flüchten^^


----------



## Hangatyr (3. Januar 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Grüßt euch, soeben wurde mein Account für drei Stunden von einem GM gebannt.
> Wollte mal anfragen ob ich mich bei folgendem Sachverhalt eventuell über den GM beschweren kann.
> 
> Ich spielte mit meinem 70er Hexenmeister auf dem PvP Server 'Blackrock'. Da die Arenawartezeiten bei 11min lagen und ich sowieso noch in Southshore war beschloss ich Tarrens Mühle einen Besuch abzustatten.
> ...




Gib mir den Namen vom GM ich möchte da ein paar Tickets schreiben ^^ 

Auch GM´s machen Fehler, scheinbar war es ne Aushilfe aus der PvE-Abteilung


----------



## Deadlift (3. Januar 2008)

Ja schon und überhaupt Wurstblinker!!!11einselfdrölf

Kindern den Lolly klaun und so du fieser Möpp.


Kommen wir dann alle mal wieder runter?


----------



## Nordfriesenfragger (3. Januar 2008)

Ok, das war sicherlich kein PvP, das war einfach nur echt fies für den gegnerischen Spieler.
PvP is meiner Meinung, wenn man sich gleichstarke Gegner der anderen Fraktion raussucht um sich zu testen.
Und was echt nich toll von dir war war das du ihn einfach geschwächt hast das er so einfach draufging. Du hättest ihn dann scho selber killn soll als das du ihn schwächst und dann die Mobs ihn killn und er dafür mehr Repkosten bekommt. Das war echt ungerecht..sry aba..das geht doch nich xD


----------



## Arkoras (3. Januar 2008)

Was ist daran so schlimm? Ich habe auch einige Chars auf PvP-Servern und wenn ich da PvP mache, dann kill ich einfach alles was mir über den weg läuft. Egal ob der jetzt gleichstufig ist oder 30 lvl unter mir. Und wenn ich unterm questen von 2 lvl 70ern becamped werde, dann geh ich halt dann auch in irgendein Startgebiet wie Brachland, Dunkelküste oder Rotkammgebierge und kill alle Lowies da, das kann auch sehr viel Spaß machen und man kann sich gut abgregen. Aber das ganze gilt eben nur auf einem PvP-Server, denn Blizzard selbst sagt ja bereits das das erlaubt ist, irgendwann kommt dann schon ein gleichstufiger und hält einen auf. Dann mach ich einfach Bubble+Ruhestein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sioreth (3. Januar 2008)

Ich versteh garnicht was ihr wollt. in dem Thread ging es nicht darum ob es moralisch vertretbar ist, was er/sie getan hat oder nicht, sondern lediglich darum, ob es erlaubt ist oder nicht. In dem Fall ist es erlaubt (Siehe Edit vom Threadersteller)


----------



## Vaan (3. Januar 2008)

Flame Blizzards GM-Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ich würde mal sagen der typ hat angefangen zu weinen... und hat dem GM mit Selbstmord gedroht^^
Würde die Gametime erstatten lassen...
Schreib nen schönen bierf an den Kundensupport oder ruf beim Account und Rechnungssupport an (kostenlose Nummer)
Du musst nur freundlich belieben und den Sachverhalt genau darlegen, dann bekommste fast alles was du willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zauberziege (3. Januar 2008)

Ist zwar ne oberflächliche Meinung, aber lvl 70er die lowlevler bashen haben nen kleinen in der hose. Das ist so armselig.
Ich habe das selber erlebt, und dann noch warten bis man sich wiederbelebt um nochmal draufzuhauen. 
Sry, du hättest 3 tage bann kriegen müssen.
Du hast nix weiter gemacht als einem hoffnungslos unterlegenen Gegner absichtlich den spielspaß zu versauen.
Geh Hallenhalma spielen. Klaust kleinen kindern auch die lollys?


----------



## Sioreth (3. Januar 2008)

Zauberziege schrieb:


> Du hast nix weiter gemacht als einem hoffnungslos unterlegenen Gegner absichtlich den spielspaß zu versauen.
> Geh Hallenhalma spielen. Klaust kleinen kindern auch die lollys?



Ich weiß nicht, ich hab mich mit dem Hintergrund Wissen auf nem PvP Server angemeldet, das es auch vorkommen kann, dass ich von einem oder sogar mehreren "Imba"-Spielern umgemoscht werden kann. und ich Akzeptiers auch, wenns mal wieder soweit ist. Spielspaß wird erst genommen, wenn er an meiner Leiche Campt!! Was er/sie nicht gemacht hat, bzw es nicht aus den vorherigen Beiträgen rauszulesen ist!!!


----------



## Feltaron_Syndikat (3. Januar 2008)

Hättest du ihm noch einen stufe 1 Verderbnis raufgeschmissen, wärst du fein raus gewesen. Deine Absicht war ja "angeblich", ihn zu töten durch den DoT.

Und der Typ, den du da gekillt hast, ist ein klein wenig Banane. Ich schreibe im BF2 Forum auch nicht ne Beschwerde, weil mich ein Kollege ein Haus runterschiebt wenn ich dort als Sniper liege (Ja, man kann andere Leute in BF2 anrempeln, im Falle eines liegenden fliegt der vom Haus). So ein Schwachsinn.. Wette, dass is so n Kellerkind, das nichts anderes zu tun hat.


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (3. Januar 2008)

Alles Blödsinn was ihr hier schreibt von wegen fürs lowies killn sollte man gebannt werden. Seid ihr vieleicht schonmal auf die Idee gekommen das dann fast der ganze Server in wenigen Tagen leer wäre? PvP ist eben PvP. Klar, solche Typen die die ganze zeit nur Lowies killn und sie dann campen und nie was anderes machen kann ich auch nicht leiden. Aber wenn man das mal macht ist das was anderes. Wenn ich z.b. durchs Hügeleland gehe hau ich auch ab und zu die Hordler um die ich sehe. Ok nun sind die Todeskrallen auch noch ein RP PvP Server, da hatt man gleich 2 Gründe die umzuhaun. Aber ich campe nicht. Ich hau die um und gehe weiter. Dann ärgern die such 1 mal, laufen zur Leiche und können weiterspelen. Sowas ist auf PvP Realms vollkommen normal. 


Und wegen eurem geheule von wegen lowis killn und neuen spieler den spielspaß verderben. WEnn ihr nicht abkönnt zu sterben, dann spielt doch einfach nicht auf einem PvP server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also erlich son geheule kann ich überhaupt nicht ab. 


Und der Gm der das gemacht hatt Spinnt. Die sollen mal lieber die Goldverkäufer bannen.


----------



## Mangur (3. Januar 2008)

Eine LvL-Beschränkung im PvP außerhalb der BGs ist aus meiner Sicht sinnvoll oder ein Ehreabzug, wenn man jemanden tötet der x LvL unter einem ist.

PvP Server hin oder her. Ich kann es ehrlich gesagt nicht verstehen, was es einem Char bringt, der aus meiner Sicht ein "Totenkopf" ist, wenn er meinen Char mit einem Schlag tötet. Wenn es etwas bringt, dann kann soll man das hier erklären.

Selbst, wenn er gleiches LvL gewesen wäre, dann ist es aus meiner Sicht unfair anzugreifen, wenn 3 Mobs am Gegner nagen - falls an nicht eher vom Opfer sprechen sollte. 

Wenn man dann noch auf die Art umgehauen wird, finde ich das der GM richtig gehandelt hat, denn im dem Fall das hier "PvP" gewesen wäre, dann hätte die Ausrüstung keinen Schaden genommen.

Weiter so Blizz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thursoni (3. Januar 2008)

Sollte dir ne Lehre gewesen sein. Lowlvlganker und dann auch noch extra einen so ganken dass er Repkosten bekommt ist sowas von assozial. Das noch als Blackrocker! Bist übrigens auf meiner Blacklist wenn ich dich nächste mal sehe gibs auch nen gank..


----------



## turageo (3. Januar 2008)

Also mal ehrlich, sowas passiert selbst auf Non-PVP andauernd. Was Duell-Gegner von mir und ich selbst schon in Duellen gestorben sind, weil der eine den andren mit Fear o. ä. in die nächste Mob-Gruppe gejagt hat (es muss ja nicht immer zwangsläufig ne böswillige Absicht dahinterstecken).

Gut, das Verhalten war vielleicht nicht ganz korrekt und wenn der TE das x Mal absichtlich bei mir gemacht hätte, wär ich wahrscheins auch irgendwann zum GM, aber bitte mal - auf Lvl 25 hat man ja auch pro 10 % garantiert nicht die Unsummen Rep-Kosten. ^^ Ich finds auch vom "Geschädigten" n bissl eine überzogene Aktion. Man hätte das auch als... einmaliges Versehen werten und wieder vergessen können, solangs nicht öfter "aus Versehen" passiert. N bisschen mehr Rücksichtnahme wäre also auf beiden Seiten angebracht gewesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße

turageo


----------



## turageo (3. Januar 2008)

Mir ist grad noch was dazu eingefallen... wie wäre das dann wenn ich mich wirklich ernsthaft mit jemandem im PVP prügel (mal angenommen gegen einen gleichstufigen) und der rennt mir dann bei 2 % *absichtlich* in ne Mobgruppe rein. Dann bin ich nach der Logik eines Großteils hier ja der Depp, weil ich der dann verreckt? Und werd dazu evtl. noch n paar Stunden gebannt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mag sich ja blöd anhörn, aber wenn die GMs das zur Regel machen, dann hätte jeder der sich "zu Unrecht" verprügelt fühlt auf nem PVP-Server die Möglichkeit sich am Angreifer auf diese Art zu revanchieren und *DAS* fänd ich für die PVPler unter uns gar nicht gut...

PS: Sorry, "edit" hab ich verpennt... hab ausversehn auf Zitat geklickt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lakron (3. Januar 2008)

lol das is doch der totale witz... das nächste mal wenn ich gegankt werd in strangle sag ich auch: der hat mir nur frostnova/ kniesehne/ fde/ eathbind o. frostshock r1/ wucherwurzel r1 etcetc gemacht und hätte mich dann verrcken lassen.. wird blizz dann alle 70er bannen? weil nachweisen können sies ja kaum...

übrigens hab ich mit dem warri vom kumpel als ich gerade in strangle war auch schon ma die spitzhacke angelegt und bin damit auf hilflose allys los die im kampf waren und hab denen kniesehne gegebn und verrecken lassen gegen die raptoren... (das war übrigens gerechtfertigt der war 5 lv höher als mein twink und hat mich immer gekillt =PP) zu glück hat der das ned gemeldet sonst wär jetzt mein kumpel glaub ziemlich sauer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fatalus (3. Januar 2008)

ich vermute ja fast das du einfach den falschen erwischt hast ^^ n GM beim twinken oder so =) bei uns dauern Ticketantworten mittlerweile mehrere Stunden ^^ und töten durch dot geht wohl nich mit verst. fluch der schwäche von daher....3 stunden kein wow....wat solls, gib ihm beim nächsten mal halt n SB....


----------



## Mekrath@SilberneHand (3. Januar 2008)

Mmmmmm, ich überlege gerade, ob Napoleon damals ein Ticket geschrieben hat, als ihm Kutusow und die russische Armee den "Fluch der Erschöpfung" reingewürgt haben und seine Leute dann vom gefürchteten Elitemob "Russischer Winter" getötet wurden...


----------



## Technocrat (4. Januar 2008)

Hangatyr schrieb:


> Gib mir den Namen vom GM ich möchte da ein paar Tickets schreiben ^^
> 
> Auch GM´s machen Fehler, scheinbar war es ne Aushilfe aus der PvE-Abteilung



Du auch: das Apostroph da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Davon mal abgesehen, hat der GM KEINEN FEHLER gemacht, denn unser Threaderöffner wurde nicht fürs ganken bestraft, sondern dafür das er seinem Opfer Mobs auf den Hals gehetzt hat. Dafür gibt es sogar einen vorgefertigten Punkt im Ticketerstellungsformular...


----------



## Ripwarlord (4. Januar 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Grüßt euch, soeben wurde mein Account für drei Stunden von einem GM gebannt.
> Wollte mal anfragen ob ich mich bei folgendem Sachverhalt eventuell über den GM beschweren kann.
> 
> Ich spielte mit meinem 70er Hexenmeister auf dem PvP Server 'Blackrock'. Da die Arenawartezeiten bei 11min lagen und ich sowieso noch in Southshore war beschloss ich Tarrens Mühle einen Besuch abzustatten.
> ...




Den 3h Ban hätte ich mir auch nicht bieten lassen und ich finde es richtig das Du dich beschwert hast. Ist doch voll Lächerlich das man sich auf einem PvP Server beschwert weil man wie auch immer durch äußere Einwirkung getötet worden ist. Sollen doch alle die hier rumheulen PvE oder besser noch mit Lego spielen (oder Puppen) ne ? Bescheuert Ey ! 

Klar wenn ich 5 mal hintereinander immer wieder von dem gleichen Alli gekillt werde, ist das zwar sehr Nervenaufreibend, aber so ist das nun mal auf einem PvP Server. Deswegen habe ich nie ein Ticket geschrieben. Wie Blizz selber sagt sind diese Spiel Mechaniken, ja genau für diese Art von Server entwickelt worden und sogar erwünscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja und weil man sich einmal mit Hilfe der vom Spiel gegeben Mechaniken einen kleinen Scherz erlaubt hat, finde ich persönlich nicht so schlimm. 

Ok früher gab es ja noch das Konzept mit den RUCHLOSEN MORDEN, aber das gibt es nun mal nicht mehr. 

Um das ganze hier ein wenig abzukürzen.

Die Moral von der Geschicht: Fluch der Erschöpfung, gibt man nicht ^^ 

Demnächst spendierst Du dem einfach einen Shadowball und gut ist.

Egal ob Horde oder Allianz PvP ist nun mal PvP und da muß ich mit so etwas rechnen.
Geht mir auch so Egal ob das ein Low Char oder ein 70er ist, wenn ich den im open PvP sehe versuche ich den zu killen.

So ich habe Fertig !


----------



## Ripwarlord (4. Januar 2008)

Mekrath@SilberneHand schrieb:


> Mmmmmm, ich überlege gerade, ob Napoleon damals ein Ticket geschrieben hat, als ihm Kutusow und die russische Armee den "Fluch der Erschöpfung" reingewürgt haben und seine Leute dann vom gefürchteten Elitemob "Russischer Winter" getötet wurden...




LoL selten so gut gelacht, daß nenne ich mal Humor !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Te-Rax (4. Januar 2008)

Süß, wie lange sich diese thread am laufen hält, einfach nur lächerlich einen 3 stunden gebannten Alli Hexenmeister zu flamen, weil er auf einen <<<!PVP!>>> server einen Hordler getötet hat...einfach nur lächerlich, und anstatt sich die sprüche aus dem Internet zu Kopieren, einfach mla ruhe geben und die Experten reden lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denn wenn der Kuchen spricht, haben die Krümel Pause!!!


----------



## Brummkreisel (4. Januar 2008)

Meine Meinung....wenn ich nen PvP-Server betrete, bin ich mir in der Regel der Konsequenzen bewußt. Die Tatsache dass einzig durch die Aussage der anderen Partei entschieden wurde, find ich ehrlich gesagt geschmacklos, da nicht einmal eine Stellungnahme des "Übeltäters" eingeholt wurde. Ob es nun verwerflich ist, einen Lowlevel zu killen oder nicht, spielt in meinen Augen keine Rolle.

Sei es drum, 3 Stunden sind keine Zeit aber der prinzipielle Umgang mit den zahlenden Kunden ist einmal mehr in Frage gestellt worde. In diesem Sinne allen ein schönes lootreiches WE! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renkin (4. Januar 2008)

Find ich unfair. PvP-server sin doch dazu da um die allys zu ärgern und ich find da gehörts auch dazu sich mal n bisschen fiesere sachen auszudenken. mach weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und der GM warn idiot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renkin (4. Januar 2008)

äääääh ich mein nich die ally ich mein die gegnerische fraktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sioreth (4. Januar 2008)

Hab gestern mit nem GM gesprochen, er meint auch, das es völlig legitim war, ihn sterben zu lassen "normale PvP Handlung". Der Bann war unrechtmäßig


----------



## Succubie (4. Januar 2008)

> es war insofern gerechtfertigt, weil du ihn nicht gekillt, sondern ihn nur runtergekloppt (gedotet) hast, er somit nicht direkt duch dich sondern durch die mobs gestorben ist und damit seine rüstung schaden erhielt, das ist kein pvp.



/agree.

das war kein pvp, ehrlich gesagt hast du provoziert das er, wie schon gesagt, an seiner rüssi durch npc's schaden nimmt. das wäre dan echt unnötig für ihn gwesen. hättest du ihn selber umgeklatscht, wäre das was völlig anderes gewesen.


----------



## Wow-Gamer (4. Januar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Was Du gemacht hast war beim besten Willen kein PvP. Du warst schon haushoch überlegen, aber hast dann auch noch alles getan um dem Spieler durch ausnutzen der Spielmechanik maximal zu schaden.



nein? pvp=player versus player... Also iwie hat er das doch gemacht, er hat sich nur von den npc's helfden lassen


----------



## Gnorgh (4. Januar 2008)

Hallo

Einerseits finde ich es wirklich schwach und damit meine ich jeden Vorfall einer solchen Art, wenn man Lowies umhaut. PvP-Server hin oder her, das ist kein PvP sonder die Belästigung anderer Spieler. Nicht umsonst, gibt es irgendwann keine Ehre mehr.

Dass das Ticket geschrieben wurde, finde ich auch nicht verwerflich. Allerdings kann ich den Bann nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Wenn man so anfängt, dann müssten Hexer, die im PvP einen Gegner in Mobs reinfearen, auch andauernd gebannt werden.

Aber wenn Bann, dann weil solche Aktionen das Belästigen von niedrigeren Charakteren sind. Ich bin ja immer noch der Meinung, Leute, die das machen, müssen irgendwelche Komplexe aus dem wahren Leben mit Machtspielchen kompensieren, um sich daran aufzugeilen, aber das ist ein anderes Thema...


----------



## TuPaC_X (4. Januar 2008)

Is wieder mal nen geiler Thread zum streiten, weil die Meinungen eben weit auseinander gehn in dem Punkt. Nichts des do trotz sind Beleidigungen denke ich nicht nötig...

Meine Meinung:
Ein PvP Server ist dazu da PvP (Spieler gegen Spieler) zu spieln. Wenn jeder ein Ticket aufsetzt weil er gegankt wird wär der halbe Server jeden Tag inaktiv. Wurde letztens eine Stunde in BB festgegankt bis dann ma Hordler mir halfen (4 Uhr in der Früh). Denke ich kein Grund für Ticket (fals es so stimmt wie es der TE geschrieben hat). Einer der TM questet und bei einem Gank bzw. einem Dot gleich Ticket aufsetzt scheint sich auszukennen und einen Twink zu spielen. Ergo: 10s repkosten jucken ihn nich (selbst nicht wenn es sein Main ist)daher find ich sein handeln schlimmer einem Spieler mit dem Wissen, er könnte einen Bann bekommen, wegen so einer Kleinigkeit zu petzten, nur um demjenigen einen "wirklichen Schaden zuzufügen". Nämlich einen 3h Bann.

Ich würd den eiskalt suchen und Ganken bis er off geht. (Aber so das er keinen Rüssischaden bekommt und sich nur dämlich ärgern kann) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Tupac 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bethesthel (4. Januar 2008)

der lowie hat ihn angegriffen, und wurde dafür "bestraft" - und das noch nichtmal mit einem kill, sondern nur mit einem fluch...
egal wie, es ist immer erlaubt auf einem PVP server - auch wenns nicht schön ist, aber es war nie im sinne des "bestraften", lowies umzuhauen, er ist zufällig an einem vorbei, der grad im kampf war, hat was abbekommen und sich dafür gerächt
so ein GM sollte bestraft werden, eine Sperre ist da absolut fehl am Platz!!

Klar ist sowas nicht schön oder ehrenhaft, aber es ist nunmal ein PVP Server, da muss man mit sowas rechnen - und es war noch nicht mal ganken (was viel viel schlimmer aber immer noch erlaubt ist), sondern einfach einen fluch/dot verpassen und weiterziehen


----------



## maw1990 (4. Januar 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach war die Bestrafung auch gerechtfertigt obwohl man das immer ja auch aus einem anderen Blickwinkel sehen muss. Gehen wir zb davon aus das der Mage nurn Twink wa DANN ist das natürlich das affigste und erbärmlichste wie der Spieler reagieren konnte.

Aber denk mal das warn neuer Spieler^^
Der Typ macht grad seinen ersten Char vll hat er wow so angefangen ohen Freunde hat vll grade mal ein paar Leutz ingame getroffen und hatte sich letzten Endes für einen PVP Server entscheiden weil man halt den Krieg bzw. Konflikt zwischen Allianz und Horde gerne live miterleben möchte.

So irgendwann läuft er gerade mal um ein wenig zu leveln ihm Hügelland und WAMM da kommt er. Level 70 geiles Equipment richtig respektable Erscheinung du has als lowo allein schon wegen dieser Erscheinung "schiss" und dann Oo.

ER steigt von seinem mount und moment was amcht er da.....er greift dich an......okay dann wirst du halt einmal sterben im nächsten gasthaus kannse dann halt prallen das de gegen einen 70er gekämpft has und dich so gut verteidigen konntest wie es ging. doch mom der killt dich nicht..........der der verflucht dich....noch 60% live okay den mob schaff ich noch locker.....(3 sek später dot tickt zum ersten mal^^) verdammt noch 12% leben der mob bringt mich um. BAMM tot Repkosten.

Der übermächtige Gegner verschwindet doch du als lowlevler stehst da....warum ich..was hab ich getan OO
25 Silber Repkosten..oh man wie soll ich jetzt mir meine Fähigkeiten holen...... DAS WIRST DU MIR BÜSSEN DAS SAG ICH PAPA(Die Rolle des Papas nimmt einfach mal der GM rein).

Der Lowi schüttet ihm das Herz aus GM hat mitleid du kriegst ne message 3h bann.

So die Geschichte war schomal nice hoffe ich mal baute aber halt darauf auf das der Char der erste Char war^^.

War das killen von lowis allgemein gilt muss ich unserem Hexenmeister aber zu 100% recht geben. Es ist ein PVP Server Ally und Horde haben sich nicht lieb was heißt das tot verwüstung leichen etc.^^
Doch jetzt mal ehrlich mäster hätte es nich auch gereicht wenn de dismountest den mob plättest dem lowi mit deinem Pet ein bisschen angst enjagst und ihn dann mit nem Shadowbolt oder etc sofort umbringst^^
Das ist eben halt im allgemeinen das gewaltige risiko wenn du lowis tötest. Du kanns die twinker erwischen dehnen sowas bei ner einmaligen Sache ja nun wirklick am allerwertesten vorbeigehen kann. Oder du erwischt halt nen unschuldigen einer der bei jedem Spieler der anderen Fraktion wegrennt bzw nur die angreift die seinen level haben. Und nun der typ hat dich gesehen und am eigenen leib erfahren das es anscheinend Spass macht mit 70 die lowlevler zu töten ob man gegen gleichlevlige vll immer abgackt und das  deshalb tut muss das ja auch nicht heißen.

Aber naja der 3h Bann war trotzdem übertrieben. Wärsn lustiger GM gewesen hätte er dir ne runde anzahl an Silberstücken abgezogen und feddig^^

MfG maw1990


----------



## Grimdhoul (4. Januar 2008)

cool ich werd das das nächste mal wen ich meinen Druiden in strangle gegankt werde oder per Mindcontrol in ne Mobgruppe komme ein Ticket schreiben .. herrlich leere PVP Server werden das ... manche GM sind einfach unaussprechlich grün ... tja auf jeden fall made my day


----------



## Ematra (4. Januar 2008)

Dass es nicht die feine englische Art ist, wenn ein Highlevel-Char einen Lowlevel-Charakter umnietet, brauchen wir eigentlich nicht näher zu diskutieren... Da der Lowlevel keine Chance hat, sich zur Wehr zu setzen, insbesondere, wenn er ohnehin schon gegen Überzahl kämpft, ist es alles andere als fair.

Allerdings ist weder im realen Leben noch in WoW alles, was unfair ist, auch verboten. Ich gebe zu, ich habe die EULA lang nicht mehr gelesen, aber zumindest habe ich es einmal getan, und da stand, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, nichts davon drin, dass Angriffe auf andere Spieler auf dem PvP-Server Einschränkungen unterliegen. Wie weit sollte ein Verbot, stark unterlegene andere Spieler anzugreifen, denn auch gehen? Darf ich als 70er mit lila Equip einen anderen 70er mit grünem Equip nicht mehr angreifen, obwohl der genauso chancenlos ist? Darf ich im Battleground als 69er nicht auf einen 61er losgehen? Darf ich mich nicht auf einen Gegner stürzen, der schon von drei anderen Spielern angegriffen wird?

Umnieten darf ich den lowlevel, weil die Rüstung dann nur ein bisserl Schaden nimmt, aber von Mobs umhauen lassen darf ich ihn nicht? Was für´n Blödsinn ist das? Und vor allem: Wo steht das? Nach deutschem Strafrecht gilt: Keine Strafe ohne Gesetz. Das sollte eigentlich auch für WoW so sein. Wenn sich aus dem Lizenzvertrag ein solches Verbot in keinster Weise ergibt und irgendwo aus dem blauen Dunst irgendwelcher Generalklauseln herausgelesen werden muss, kann man vom Spieler nicht erwarten, dass er wissen muss, dass sein Verhalten eine Strafe nach sich ziehen kann.

Die Reaktion des GM war also irgendwo ziemlich grober Unfug.


----------



## maw1990 (4. Januar 2008)

Zitat von ematra:
Umnieten darf ich den lowlevel, weil die Rüstung dann nur ein bisserl Schaden nimmt, aber von Mobs umhauen lassen darf ich ihn nicht? Was für´n Blödsinn ist das?

Sagt mal kennt ihr euch in dem Spiel was ihr spielt nicht aus sry das das so drastsich klingt aber ematra tut dies anscheinend schonmal nich^^
Die Rüstung kriegt keinen Schaden wenn du von nem spieler gekillt wirst. Du hast KEINE kosten nichtmaln kupfer^^


----------



## Ematra (4. Januar 2008)

maw1990 schrieb:


> Sagt mal kennt ihr euch in dem Spiel was ihr spielt nicht aus sry das das so drastsich klingt aber ematra tut dies anscheinend schonmal nich^^
> Die Rüstung kriegt keinen Schaden wenn du von nem spieler gekillt wirst. Du hast KEINE kosten nichtmaln kupfer^^




Wenn Du das sagst, wird das wohl so sein. Nur sehe ich die Relevanz hinsichtlich meiner Argumentation nicht. Wenig oder keine Repkosten - beides ist jedenfalls weniger als die Repkosten, die entstehen, wenn man von einem Mob gekillt wird. Welche Schlußfolgerung soll ich aus Deinem Post also ziehen?


----------



## Nexarius (4. Januar 2008)

SirCotare schrieb:


> wenn das rein so gedacht wäre, könnten wir nur gleichstufige leute angreifen




Also ich finde das überhaupt nicht schlimm was er gemacht hat. Fluch der Erschöpfung macht keinen Schaden, wenn der Magier seine Klasse spielen könnte, hätte er den Fluch entfernt oder sich weggeblinzelt ect. Dass er durch Fluch der Erschöpfung gestorben ist kann keiner sagen, wenn war es selbstverschulden des Low Level Spielers. Ich würde mich wirklich allerdringlichst bei den GM´s beschweren. Und dem kleinen Mage auch nochmal einen Besuch abstatten - per Wisp oder wie auch immer. Recht hat der Magier, auch wenn er Low Level ist, definivit keines.


----------



## Nagadesh (4. Januar 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Es war nur einmal, aber selbst wenn es 6 Stunden am Stück gewesen wäre, verstößt es meiner Meinung nach gegen keine Regel im PvP. Es gibt genug Sicherheitsmechanismen im Spiel um einen Ganker zu umgehen. Teuer wäre der Geistheiler, Billig wäre einfach nur warten bis einem langweilig wird und man allein von dannen zieht.



1) Ich kann beim besten Willen keinen Verstoß sehen. Ich spiele selber seit Anfang 2005 auf einem PVP Realm/Realms, und kenne lediglich bestimmte Richtlinien bei Worldbossen. Alles andere ist meines Erachtens Willkür eines GMs mit mangelndem Arbeitsgefühl wirklichen Problemen behilflich zu sein. 

2) Angenommen ein Hexer dotet einen Spieler. Dieser hat am Ende noch ( Beispiel ) 10 HP, der DOT !!LÄUFT!! aber noch. Nun haut ein Mob zu und der Spieler ist tot. Getötet in der Phase zwischen den DOT Counts. Und nun? Sollen GMs alle Spieler bestrafen die EINMAL einen Spieler DOTen und Gefahr laufen einem wegrennenden Spieler gedotet zu haben der vll Mobs am *rsch hatte? Oder sollen wir gegankten Twinks in Zukunft immer Tickets schreiben sobald ein DOT Char uns im Target hat und schleunigst in einen Mob rennen in der Hoffnung, der haucht uns das Leben aus?

Meiner Ansicht nach sind Kommentare wie hier nachzulesen gegen dieses Verhalten auf einem PVP Realm lediglich geweine, weil man beim Twinken mal umgehauen wird.

Ich selber gehe auf keinen Lowie, der 5 Level unter mir ist, es sei denn er greift absichtlich und ohne Mobs mit AOE zu nuken an. Aber ich heule auch nicht, wenn ich der Lowie bin, der mal wieder gegankt wird. Ich spiele auf einem PVP Realm und Thats it. 

Denkt mal drüber nach... 

Ich würd gar nicht fragen, ob ich mich über den GM beschweren soll. Ich hätte schon lange Screenies vom Kampflog gemacht und vom Whisper mit dem unzumutbaren Supporter und hätte dementsprechend 2min später seinen Vorgesetzten über mangelnde Kenntnis der Regeln seines Unterstellten Informiert und geschaut ob ich im Recht bin. Spätestens, wenn eine Antwort alá "Laut Regel XY hat er richtig gehandelt" hätte ich gewusst, dass es rechtens ist. Mit einer Antwort alá "Wir nehmen uns der Sache an" hätte ich gewusst: Der Knabe hat falsch gehandelt.

Übrigens hätte ich auch gefragt, wie Blizzard mit der unrechten Bannung meines Accounts meint Spieler in diesem Spiel zu halten und wie man meine mir nicht nur diese verlorene Spielzeit sondern auch diese Arbeit und den Ärger auszugleichen. 

Am Ende hätte ich noch freundlich darauf hingewiesen einen schönen Artikel zu dieser Sache an Buffed, Gamestar und nen paar andere Seiten zu senden. Schön Objektiv ausgearbeitet und Blizzard darauf hingewiesen, dass das asap an genannte Seiten und Publikatoren geht, sollte sich kein freundlicher Ausgleich finden.

Wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt.

Fazit: Wer auf einem PVP Server heult, weil er einen DOT hat, der sollte den Char brachliegen lassen und auf PVE oder RGP gehen. Wer das nicht will, sollte unseren jetzt schon überarbeiteten Support seine Arbeit machen lassen, damit andere nicht 7 Stunden warten müssen! Thats it! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trunks89 (5. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  schreib nen Ticket und frag weswegen und erzähl ihn die geschichte 

GM können auch fehler machen sind nur Menschen


----------



## Telyar (5. Januar 2008)

ich kann die handlung des GMs nicht verstehen, es ist doch dein gutes Recht auf einem PvP Server einen Spieler der gegnerischen Fraktion umzulegen, oder?

Für Leute die sagen:"Oh, dass ist doch kein PvP*whine*"
PvP heißt ausgeschrieben: Player Versus Player und der low-lv char ist ein Player(Spieler) wie der High-Lv WL auch also darf ich ihn tothauen wie ich will, ausserdem ist es doch mein Ziel der gegnerischen Fraktion möglichst viel Schaden zuzufügen da jeder geschwächte Hordler ein Vorteil für die Allianz ist.

Also schreib ein Ticket sag, dass du 3 Stunden wegen eines Spielers gebannt wurdest der zu dumm(sry ist aber so) war zu verstehen was PvP bedeutet! Was wäre z.B. wenn du in der Zeit nen BT Raid gehabt hättest und ihr ihn komplett geleared hättet, nebenbei wär natürlich noch jedes einzelne Porno Epicteil für dich gedroppt und jetzt hättest dus nicht bekommen.

Bei sowas würd ich ein Ticket schreiben und sagen: "Lieber GM der mich gebannt hat, wegen ihnen muss ich jetzt jedem noch so lowen char möglichst viele Reppkosten aufbrummen wie ich kann, da ich in den 3 Stunden Spielzeit sicherlich auch ein Paar 70er hätte killen können, aber dieses Verlust muss ich jetzt mit lowies aufwiegen =)!"



Trunks89 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> schreib nen Ticket und frag weswegen und erzähl ihn die geschichte
> ...



Es ist aber ein sehr großer Verlust wenn er jetzt einen Raid gehabt hätte wie ich oben schon erwähnt hatte. Und dass kann man sicher nicht mehr als "kleinen" Fehler abstempeln, vllt hätten sogar 24 andere Spieler aus seiner Gilde schaden genommen!


Grüße


----------



## Môrticielle (5. Januar 2008)

Nagadesh schrieb:


> 1) Ich kann beim besten Willen keinen Verstoß sehen. Ich spiele selber seit Anfang 2005 auf einem PVP Realm/Realms, und kenne lediglich bestimmte Richtlinien bei Worldbossen. Alles andere ist meines Erachtens Willkür eines GMs mit mangelndem Arbeitsgefühl wirklichen Problemen behilflich zu sein.
> 
> 2) Angenommen ein Hexer dotet einen Spieler. Dieser hat am Ende noch ( Beispiel ) 10 HP, der DOT !!LÄUFT!! aber noch. Nun haut ein Mob zu und der Spieler ist tot. Getötet in der Phase zwischen den DOT Counts. Und nun? Sollen GMs alle Spieler bestrafen die EINMAL einen Spieler DOTen und Gefahr laufen einem wegrennenden Spieler gedotet zu haben der vll Mobs am *rsch hatte? Oder sollen wir gegankten Twinks in Zukunft immer Tickets schreiben sobald ein DOT Char uns im Target hat und schleunigst in einen Mob rennen in der Hoffnung, der haucht uns das Leben aus?
> 
> ...


*Das dümmste Posting, das ich jemals gelesen habe!* Hier paßt wirklich alles zusammen, um dieses Prädikat vergeben zu können: 

1. Der Poster stellt sein vermeindliches Wissen über das eines GMs und begründet dies damit, daß er "seit Anfang 2005 auf einem PVP Realm/Realms" spielen würde. Klar, das qualifiziert dich natürlich, die Regularien Blizzards und deren Interpretation besser zu kennen als ein GM.  -.-

2. Wer so erfahren ist wie du kriegt natürlich binnen zwei Minuten den Vorgesetzten des betreffenden GMs ans Horn. Klar, Blizzard will ja seine Vorzeige-PvP-Spieler und weltannerkannte Blizzard-Regel-Fachleute nicht vergraulen. ROFL

3. Selbstverständlich würde Blizzard dir die harte Arbeit und den massiven Ärger umgehend in Gold und Seide vergüten, dir einen Premium-Account mit GM-Privilegien bereitstellen, den GM, der deinen Ansprüchen nicht genügen konnte, kastrieren und in der Firmenzentrale in den USA ein Denkmal deiner Person erreichten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

4. Warum mit einem Artikel in buffed und Gamestar drohen, wenn Bild, Quick, Bunte und Stern schon Schlange stehen, um exklusiv über dieses Drama zu berichten. Ich meine, eine Weltsensation wie der großzügige, nur dreistündige Bann eines Spielers, der gegen die Regeln verstoßen hat, gehört in den Medien adäquat repräsentiert: Da sollte es schon die Washington Post sein. Woodward und Bernstein werden bei dieser Gelegenheit sicher noch einige Verschwörungen in den mafiösen Strukturen der Firma Blizzard entdecken, da bin ich sicher ...    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

5. Wer so bewandert ist mit den Klassen in WoW wie du, sollte wissen, daß der "Fluch der Erschöpfung" kein DoT ist, du bebrillter Weichkäse, und somit keinen Punkt Schaden macht, sondern ein Verlangsamungseffekt ist (Snare). Wer so groß rumkotzt wie du hier, der sollte sich zumindest mal mit den Basics auskennen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

6. Wenn du wirklich seit Anfang 2005 auf einem PvP-Server gespielt hättest (ich vermute mal, du hast 2/2005 angefangen und dann ab 3/2005 eine Pause bis 11/2007 eingelegt), dann wäre dir bekannt, daß es schon immer bestraft wurde, wenn man einem Gegner einen PvE-Tod verschaffte, sei es, daß man ihn mittels Gedankenkontrolle in die Lava schmiss, sei es, daß man ihn in Mobs fearte, oder wie in diesem Falle, daß man seine Flucht vor mehreren Mobs verhindert, indem man ihn verlangsamte.

Ein PvE-Tod führt halt im Gegensatz zu einem PvP-Tod zum Reperaturkosten und sowas dem Gegner aufzuzwingen ist nicht im Sinne des Spieles und wurde daher SCHON IMMER bestraft, wenn der Betroffene ein Ticket schrieb. Darüber gibt es etliche whines im offiziellen Forum - und nun ein whine hier. Der TE ist zurecht bestraft worden und sollte lieber die Futterluke schließen. Hier wegen drei Stunden rumzujammern ist so etwas von peinlich. Aber ihr Kindchen wisst halt nie, wann ihr mal still sein solltet.

Und du Möchtegern-WoW-Papst solltest erst mal das Spiel lernen, bevor du hier wieder rumposaunst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Môrticielle (5. Januar 2008)

Telyar schrieb:


> ich kann die handlung des GMs nicht verstehen, es ist doch dein gutes Recht auf einem PvP Server einen Spieler der gegnerischen Fraktion umzulegen, oder?


Und da haben wir den nächsten, der zu doof ist, richtig zu lesen und zu verstehen. Der TE hat nicht getötet, sondern verhindert, daß der betroffene Spieler vor angreifenden Mobs davonlaufen konnte. Dies ist verboten und der TE ist zurecht bestraft worden. 

Gewhine kommt hier nur von Leuten wie dir, die lieber mal über ihre eigenen Defizite weinen sollten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telyar (5. Januar 2008)

Môrticielle schrieb:


> *Das dümmste Posting, das ich jemals gelesen habe!* Hier paßt wirklich alles zusammen, um dieses Prädikat vergeben zu können:
> 
> 1. Der Poster stellt sein vermeindliches Wissen über das eines GMs und begründet dies damit, daß er "seit Anfang 2005 auf einem PVP Realm/Realms" spielen würde. Klar, das qualifiziert dich natürlich, die Regularien Blizzards und deren Interpretation besser zu kennen als ein GM.  -.-
> 
> ...



ich habe genau eine Aussage in deinem Text geboldet, und genau diese Aussage macht deine ganze Aussage zu einem praktisch wertlosen nix aussagenden Beitrag der dich um eine Postzahl nach oben pusht, weil der Ersteller dieses Beitrags eben gegen genau gar nichts verstoßen hat, also erstmal denken bevor du über Leute die 3 Stunden gebannt wurden wegen nix komische sachen sagst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telyar (5. Januar 2008)

Môrticielle schrieb:


> Und da haben wir den nächsten, der zu doof ist, richtig zu lesen und zu verstehen. Der TE hat nicht getötet, sondern verhindert, daß der betroffene Spieler vor angreifenden Mobs davonlaufen konnte. Dies ist verboten und der TE ist zurecht bestraft worden.
> 
> Gewhine kommt hier nur von Leuten wie dir, die lieber mal über ihre eigenen Defizite weinen sollten.
> 
> ...




du hast meinen Beitrag nicht ganz gelesen, ich merks -.-


----------



## Môrticielle (5. Januar 2008)

Telyar schrieb:


> ich habe genau eine Aussage in deinem Text geboldet, und genau diese Aussage macht deine ganze Aussage zu einem praktisch wertlosen nix aussagenden Beitrag der dich um eine Postzahl nach oben pusht, weil der Ersteller dieses Beitrags eben gegen genau gar nichts verstoßen hat, also erstmal denken bevor du über Leute die 3 Stunden gebannt wurden wegen nix komische sachen sagst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Er hat gegen die Regeln verstoßen. Es gibt genug whineposts von Leuten, die wegen so etwas gesperrt wurden, im offiziellen Forum. Inkl. Kommentar von "Blauen". 

Daß der TE hier nun nachträgt, daß er *angeblich* mit einer Beschwerde Erfolg gehabt hätte ist schlichtweg nichts anderes als der Versuch einer Schadensbegrenzung für ihn. Es gibt keinerlei Beweis, daß seine Worte der Wahrheit entsprechen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baddi18 (5. Januar 2008)

alle alli warlocks auf blackrock gehören gebannt... pack


----------



## Stonewhip (5. Januar 2008)

@Môrticielle:
OMG - jetzt geht's hier ja ab...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab selten so sehr über einen Post gelacht (literarisch) und gestaunt (grammatisch + inhaltlich).. - RESPEKT!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (5. Januar 2008)

Hm, komisch, ein einfacher Sachverhalt und eine so lange Diskussion...
Da muß ich doch auch mal meine Meinung abgeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tikume schrieb:


> Was Du gemacht hast war beim besten Willen kein PvP. Du warst schon haushoch überlegen, aber hast dann auch noch alles getan um dem Spieler durch ausnutzen der Spielmechanik maximal zu schaden.


So schaut's aus. Das ist der moralische Aspekt. Die Aktion hatte mit PvP nix zu tun. Sie war moralisch verwerflich und daran gibt's nichts zu rütteln.


Thedynamike schrieb:


> Jeder auf einem PvP war schonmal das "Opfer". Es ist normal und gehört zum Spielerlebnis.
> *Jeder spielt freiwillig auf einem PvP Server.*


Stimmt auch. Die Spielmechanik läßt derartige Aktionen zu und somit war die Aktion legitim und der Bann nicht gerechtfertigt (was Blizz ja auch eingestanden hat).
Mit derartigen Aktionen muß man tagtäglich rechnen und man kann sich dagegen nicht wehren.


Telyar schrieb:


> Für Leute die sagen:"Oh, dass ist doch kein PvP*whine*"
> PvP heißt ausgeschrieben: Player Versus Player und der low-lv char ist ein Player(Spieler) wie der High-Lv WL auch also darf ich ihn tothauen wie ich will, ausserdem ist es doch mein Ziel der gegnerischen Fraktion möglichst viel Schaden zuzufügen da jeder geschwächte Hordler ein Vorteil für die Allianz ist.


Ich weiß... mit RL-Vergleichen lehnt man sich immer weit aus dem Fenster und da kommen immer Posts von Leuten, die meinen, daß man das nicht vergleichen könnte. Trotzdem wage ich da einen Vergleich zu den Hooligans (früher vor ca. 15 Jahren, wie es heute läuft weiß ich nicht).
Da ging man zum Spiel und danach ging's dann halt ab. Da wurde aber keinem 5:1 aufgelauert. Da trafen alle aufeinander und wer am Boden lag wurde aussen vor gelassen. Da gab es klare Regeln.
Die gelten leider auf PvP-Servern nicht.
Ich habe nichts gegen PvP - ich spiele ja auch (freiwillig) auf einem PvP-Server.
Nur hat sowas eben nichts mit PvP zu tun. Und wer mit dem Argument "PvP heißt eben Player-versus-Player" kommt, hat bei mir disskussionsmäßig direkt verkackt.
Alles was nicht mein Level oder wenigstens 2 drunter hat ist kein Gegner, sondern ein Opfer.
Und ich spiele Player-vs-Player, nicht Player-vs-Opfer.


----------



## Kastenfrosch (5. Januar 2008)

Handlungen, die normalerweise als "unehrenhaft" gelten würden, sind auf PvP-Realms normale Spielmechanismen.


Nur so kleiner Auszug aus den Bestimmungen für PvP-Server...

Aber mal ganz im Ernst, mal abgesehen das ich Leute wie dich wie die Pest hasse, würde ich das nicht einfach so auf mir sitzen lassen.

Nickname des GM merken, Screens machen und ab eine E-Mail an Blizzard, und zwar dort hin wo man dieser Mail auch Beachtung schenkt


----------



## unforgotten (5. Januar 2008)

..mein blutelf würde dich verächtlich anschauen und sich angewidert umdrehen

also mit nem 70er nen 25er  zu hauen ist ja schon ne heldentat , bravo! deinen lohn hast ja schon erhalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ironie beiseite...
rein "rechtlich" ist die strafe natürlich bescheuert, das risiko von der anderen fraktion
gekillt zu werden - und zwar auf jede art - hat man auf dem pvp-server einzugehen.
Wenn zwei 40er einen 70er legen  würden, kann der dann ja auch kein ticket wegen unfairness schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der.klaus (5. Januar 2008)

Ein 25er Frostmage kämpfte kurz vor TM gegen 3 Mobs aus der Umgebung, setzte Frostnova ein und erwischte mich mit. > wer wird da nich zum Sadist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Anscheinend hast du dich bei deiner Wahl der Art des Realms nicht wirklich informiert, sonst würdest du diese Frage gar nicht stellen ...


----------



## judgmentday (5. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also ich muss sagen ROFL ganz erlich ich finde die drei stunde zu krass übertrieben was diese nutzlose institution wie ein GM sich dabei gedacht hat .. warscheinlich die kränkung aus frühester wow zeit wieder erlebt in dem er selber immer gegangt wurde .. aber naja ...

also ich finde es richtig ihn zu killen ich spiele leider aufnem PVE-Server (erstes mmorpg) aber selbst hier wenn ich nen lowie auf PVP sehe wird er gnadenlos gemördert...

Also den GM müsste man feuern und den Lowie erkären was PVP heisst naja shit happen ... viel glück in zukunft 


mft judgment


----------



## axel4002 (6. Januar 2008)

also ich schätze mal das kommt auf den GM an der hat ein wenig handlungsspielraum!!

moralisch gesehen ist es natürlich nicht in ordnung bei so einem lvl unterschied einen platt zu machen...bei zwei oder dreimal würde ich vieleicht auch als low level tiket schreiben aber bei einem mal....naja

was selber mal in nagrand an arena mit kollegen mich für pvp anmelden ...kammen grade aus arenakampf raus und wurden angegriffen ...amsich ja kein problem  ..aber als HM ist man da ganz schön im nachteil!!!! beim verlassen der arena hat man weder GS noch PET !! selbst wenn man bei betretten der arena die sachen hatte!! somit ist man klar das opfer fast ohne chance !! als das 4 mal passiete schrieb mein kollege GM an und der meinte: wenn man  nicht kämpfen will soll man halt kein PVP anmachen!!!!!

okok jetzt gehen wir halt in der hauptstadt rein in arena da haben wir ruhe!! bin zum glück auf einem PvE server so das ich pvp auch aus haben kann^^

du siehst: es KOMMT IMMER AUF DEN GAMEMASTER AN


----------



## Antimon (7. Januar 2008)

Sersn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spiel selber auf einen PvP-Server und kann bei der Aktion
nichts feststellen, was einen 3h-Bann rechtfertigen würde.

Ich hab zwar schon lange keinen Mage mehr gespielt,
aber bekommt man ab lvl 18 nicht "Fluch entfernen"?
Wieso hat er sich nicht decursed und einfach weiter gespielt.

Versteh die ganze Angelegenheit nicht ^^

MFG
Antimon


----------



## Tolan (7. Januar 2008)

Ob PvP Server oder nicht, solche typen wie der verderben einem jeden Spielpass.Deshalb gut so.


----------



## Antimon (7. Januar 2008)

Wenn man nicht will, dass man von anderen Spielern gekillt wird,
sollte man auf keinen PvP Server spielen.
Außerdem war das in dem Fall ja nur der Fluch der Erschöpfung,
den der Mage ohne Probleme selbst hätte decursen können.
Dafür ist ein 3h Bann ungerechtfertigt. Und genau darum geht es 
in dem Thema. 
Selbst wenn der Hexer den Mage gekillt hätte, wäre das kein Grund
für ein Ticket. Anders wär es, wenn er den Mage 3-4 mal gekillt hätte.
Selbst dann würd ich (als Mage) kein Ticket schreiben. Sowas
gehört einfach auf nen PvP-Server. 
Was hätte den der GM gemacht, wenn alle ein Ticket geschrieben
hätten, die bei dem kleinen Angriff auf TM gekillt worden sind?


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (7. Januar 2008)

Hmm funktioniert das eigentlich immer richtig mit dem 10% Rüstungsverlust? Ich bin schon oft mitten im Kampf mit Mobs angegriffen und auch einige male gekillt worden durch Dots aber Rüstung hab ich so gut wie nie verloren weil ich "PvP-Schaden" bekommen habe. (Der letzte Schlag war aber ein NPC). Ein paar mal gabs aber doch schaden - würfeln die das willkürlich aus oder wie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## florianfurrer (12. Februar 2008)

Na war ja schon eine echt übertriebene reaktion von dem einen gm zu rufen. und dann noch gleich die 3h sperre.
Aber du fragst dich ob du den gm irgendwie "anzeigen" kannst und das finde ich irgendwie auch übertrieben.
Z.B als mal einige server down waren und mein realm nicht verfügbar war hab ich halt den pc wieder ausgeschaltet und etwas anderes gemacht (ja man kann auch noch andere hobbys haben).
davon geht ja nicht gleich die welt unter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcasim (12. Februar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Schlicht und ergreifen exploiten der Spielmechanik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Seit wann zockst du WoW? Dachte du hast nur einen Lvl 40er? :O

@Topic

Völlig ungerechtfertigt meiner Meinung nach... Wenn ich dich wäre würd ich mal bei den GM's höchstpersönlich nachfragen, ob das nun echt gerechtfertigt war oder ob da mal wieder ein GM schlecht gelaunt war und überreagiert hat..


----------



## LordKazzak (12. Februar 2008)

Ich finde es nicht gut, dass du eine Sperre bekommen hast, weil du den mobs geholfen hast einen Spieler der anderen Fraktion zu töten. Mir ist auch mal etwas ähnliches passiert wie dem den du indirekt getötet hast: ich lauf durch die gegend und will eine Quest machen ?? Jäger (Hordler) kommt vorbei, pullt 5 mobs in meiner Nähe, rennt zu mir, stellt sich tot und ich war beim Geistheiler. Aber muss ich deswegen sofort ein Ticket schreiben?


----------



## Xherano (12. Februar 2008)

ich finde die handlung vom gm gut. man sollte automatisch für 3 std gebannt werden wenn
man einen "grauen" min 3x hintereinander killt.

-meine meinung-


----------



## Trunks89 (12. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 rum bin ich lieber auf ein NORMALEN server und net PVP XD


----------



## Lamnosáh (12. Februar 2008)

@all von heute: 

ihr habt schon gesehn wie alt der beitrag ist? und wenn ihr gelesen hättet: hat sich schon längst erledigt ...


----------



## Qilin (12. Februar 2008)

Das Problem ist, dass du dem Gegner 10% Haltbarkeitsschaden zugefügt hast. Das ist verboten und daher ist die Strafe gerecht. 

Vielleicht lernst du ja was draus.


----------



## Philoktetes70 (12. Februar 2008)

omg, wie ich solche hasse die eine Person angreifen die Mobs am ar... haben.
Wie beschränkt kann man sein, hast selbst schuld am ban.

Das sind echt die besten am TM, da biste am Questen da kommt 1 70er und haut alle 20-30+ um, damit er wieder sich was beweisen muss.
Dann loggt der umgehauene auch um und haut dem Lowie killer eine rein, so das er sein ganze Gilde rufen muss um hilfe gegen einer person zu bekommen usw usw ....

Gruss

/flame


----------



## SohnDesRaben (13. Februar 2008)

dann sollt ich mitm schami auch immer tickets schreiben...^^ aber mein warri haut die hordies gern um, mit oder ohne adds am arsch.


----------



## Arakon79 (13. Februar 2008)

Trunks89 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> rum bin ich lieber auf ein NORMALEN server und net PVP XD



Auch da ist man vor der Gegnerischen Fraktion nicht immer sicher! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir ists mal passiert als ich die Dämonen-Bann-Quest in Shergat gemacht habe, dass ein Blutelf immer mit Absicht die Geschosse der Flaks da hin gezogen hat wo ich stand! Ok ich hab ihn vorher ausgelacht (mach ich eigentlich meistens wenn ich n Hordie treffe) aber das ist ja eigentlich nichts Schlimmes, besser als Beleidigen oder Anspucken, und seine Aktion fand ich dann mehr als Scheiße, vor allem weil ich dadurch dann auch massive Rep-Kosten hatte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (13. Februar 2008)

Ah der Thread ist wieder da, da kann ich gleich ne schöne Geschichte erzählen:

Letztens war ich dabei einen Elite Mob zu killen, als ein Magier (Horde) vorbeikommt und versucht die Aggro der herumlaufenden Wölfe, Mobs auf mich zu wälzen indem er die zu mir treibt und Eisblock macht. Das hat er sogar mehrfach versucht. Den IQ von dem würde ich gerne wissen. Ein Lvl 49 Char der nicht weiß dass man die Aggro nicht auf Fremde abwälzen kann. Es sei denn die machen nen Flächenschaden. (War auf einem PVE Server)

Auf jedenfall fand ich das ziemlich kindisch.


----------



## Zsaphira (13. Februar 2008)

ist zwar nicht schön aber gehört zum pvp dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nur mal ganz dumm gefragt
Fluch der Erschöpfung ist doch ein Fluch können Mages nicht entfluchen??
Sehe jetzt nicht das Problem für den Mage warum er troztdem nicht
fliehen konnte.


----------



## HeinzII (13. Februar 2008)

wenn da schon einer auf die Tour kommtvon wegen :  ich wollt nur mal TM einen Besuch abstattten und dann ach so beiläufig hab ich mal so ganz nebenbei nen DoT gesetzt .. *lol* Dann heißt das frei übersetzt doch nichts anderes als " ich bin ein kleiner Nixkönner, der seinen Problemen jetzt nurnoch in TM Ausdruck verleihen kann. Und ganz bestimmt nicht nur ein einziges mal den Lowie gekillt hat - nie im Leben !  ^^
Jeder kennt euch Typen doch, also tu nicht noch so scheinheilig.
Das allergeilste is aber " um die Wartezeit zu überbrücken " ROFL ... das einzige was fehlt wäre daß Du da ja eigentlich nur hingeflogen bist um Lowies Gold zu schenken und Frieden und Wohlstand für die Welt ( von Warcraft ) zu verbreiten


----------



## Timbolo (13. Februar 2008)

wieso sollte das nicht erlaubt sein?

Auf nem Pvp Server kann man mit der anderen Fraktion alles machnen was man möchte. Doten, killen ect.

Und wenn der Gm ankommt mit "ja du hast einen gegner physisch ka was gemacht" dann stimmt da was nicht.
Dann dürfte ja jeder ein Gm anschreiben wenn er angespuckt, angefurzt, ausgelacht wird ect. ROFL

naja....

So long


----------



## Haerton (13. Februar 2008)

ich weiß garnit was alle hier wg repkosten sagen.. die 2 silber bei nem lvl 25 char Oo


----------



## Borandur (13. Februar 2008)

Also ich versteh diesen 3-Stunden bann absolut nicht, ebenso die meinung derer die hier das unterstützen...

Ich wurde als low-lvler sooo oft von höheren spielern gekillt .... ich hab schon aufgehört zu zählen... aber shit happens ... darum ist man doch aufm PvP-Server..... oda etwa nicht?!?

wenn man das nciht will dann sag auch ich:  geht aufn pve-server!!

aber mekert hier nicht rum wenn ihr aufm pvp-server von spielern gekillt wurdet

spart euern frust bis ihr 70 seit und killt dann auch low-lvler, aber rennt nciht gleich zu nem gm und heult euch da aus...


so soweit meine meinung ^^


gruß borandur


----------



## Struppistrap (13. Februar 2008)

mir slebst kommt der Sachverhalt recht bekannt vor....allerdings eher aus Sicht des Opfers^^

Arena Quest in Nagrand, unser Healer wurde von nem Hordler gekillt, worauf natürlich die gesamte Gruppe verreckt....das natürlich auch mit Rüstungsdmg.
Haben wir den bekommen hats keine 10 sekunden gedauert bis der aufm Boden lag, aber soweit ich weiss, hat der GM ncihts gemacht....war nicht mehr on als die Antowrt aufs Ticket kam....hat mal wieder gedauert^^


----------



## Kynos (13. Februar 2008)

Tja sowie das aussieht ist Blizz sichdaselber nicht einig....
Ich wurde in Strangle täglich mehrmal gekillt, es reicht ja ein Fear aus der mich in mobs reinlaufen lässt und die mich dann killen.
Also wenn man die mal alle bannen würde könnte man in strangle bestens questen, und alle anderen die hier sagen"Was du gemacht hast ist kein PVP" irren sich, das war PVP vom feinsten.Ob es fair oder unfair war spielt doch auf einen PVP server eh keine rolle.

Denn wenn einer von 2 70ern getötet wird und man schreibt es ins forum, kommt die aussage"Dann geh doch auf nen PVE server...so sieht es aus, also werdet euchmal einig und hört auf den leuten zu unterstellen das war kein PVP


----------



## Saggi (13. Februar 2008)

Also dazu fällt mir ein nettes Szenario ein:

Ich kämpfe mit meinem lvl 33 schurken im alteracgebirge gegen einen lvl 36 mob wodurch ich eh schon sehr wenig leben hatte.
Währenddessen kommt ein lvl 30 Pala mischt sich ein und tötet mich, ich natürlich sofort zu meiner Leiche gerannt, Pala gesucht und getötet. Als ich dann weitergequestet habe taucht plötzlich ein lvl 70 schurke hinter mir auf => onehit

Wieder zur Leiche gelaufen 5 minuten später find ich den Pala wieder und hau ihn direkt nochmal um.
Danach wieder das selbe spiel lvl 70 (diesmal n shami) hat mich eindeutig gesucht und tötet mich.
Das ganze ging dann noch n paarmal so weiter

Aber jetzt kommt das wichtigste : Ich hatte spass dabei, ich finds grossartig das jeder auf jeden losgehn kann, und solange nicht irgendwelche form von bugusing dabei ist sollte man auch jeden Gegner quälen, nerven oder vollkommen in den wahnsinn treiben dürfen egal mit welchen mitteln.
Meiner meinung nach ist genau dafür n pvp server da für faire 70 vs 70 duelle gibts schliesslich bg und arena.


----------



## lollercoaster (13. Februar 2008)

Saggi schrieb:


> Also dazu fällt mir ein nettes Szenario ein:
> 
> Ich kämpfe mit meinem lvl 33 schurken im alteracgebirge gegen einen lvl 36 mob wodurch ich eh schon sehr wenig leben hatte.
> Währenddessen kommt ein lvl 30 Pala mischt sich ein und tötet mich, ich natürlich sofort zu meiner Leiche gerannt, Pala gesucht und getötet. Als ich dann weitergequestet habe taucht plötzlich ein lvl 70 schurke hinter mir auf => onehit
> ...


wichtig dabei ist auch, dass du gesucht wurdest und nicht permanent gecampt wurdest.


----------



## Borandur (13. Februar 2008)

ich finde es auch geil, das man jeden killn kann. besonders der nervenkitzel das jeden moment n alli (oder hordler) kommen könnte.  das macht es doch erst lustig ^^


----------



## Niyá (13. Februar 2008)

ehrlich gesagt gönne ich dir diesen Ban von ganzem Herzen ... ich gönne ihn dir wirklich ... zu schade das der Ban aufgehoben wurde ... PvP ist für mich gegen Gegner kämpfen die sich wehren können und nicht arschloses abmetzeln von irgendwelchen Grauen Fraktionsgegnern ... insofern ... thx Blizzard ... auch wenn ihr den Ban zurück gezogen habt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noob99 (13. Februar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Was Du gemacht hast war beim besten Willen kein PvP. Du warst schon haushoch überlegen, aber hast dann auch noch alles getan um dem Spieler durch ausnutzen der Spielmechanik maximal zu schaden.



lol wie bistn du drauf....   pvp is pvp egal ob n 70er n 1er klatscht oder n70er n 70er.....

und du übertribst es.... was er getan hat is doch total ok^^ ich mein er hat ihm ganz sicher kein schaden zugefügt der mage war 25!!!! und btw: mage = stoff.....

auserdem is das n game von demher sollte der gm da NIX aber auch gar nix sagen

das einzigste was es zu beanstanden gibt  is das n 70er lowies killt.... aber naja mal so neben her n lowie klatschen macht auch fun! ganken is wieder was anderes.

aber ich fands total ok was der threadersteller getan hat!


----------



## Lakron (13. Februar 2008)

Lol das ist noch gar nix.. ich war mit meinem 35er mage in strangle als mich ein 33er schurke angreift (merke ER greift mich an!) es giebt ein zimlich 
knappes match während dem er ein mob pullt ich blinke er macht sprint das mob läuft hinten nach. Ich mach frostnova erwische den schurken nicht aber den mob. der schurke kann nix tun und seine restlichen 4- 5% werden vom mob gekloppt und er stirbt. ---> 3 stunden bann für mich, der gm hat mich nicht mal ausreden lassen... hab darauf hin meinen account mit der begründung unzureichender support gekündigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saggi (13. Februar 2008)

lollercoaster schrieb:


> wichtig dabei ist auch, dass du gesucht wurdest und nicht permanent gecampt wurdest.



Die hätten mich bestimmt gecampt aber als schurke kommt man ja sehr leicht davon auch bei lvl 70
Und auch wenn sie mich gecampt hätten währe der reiz für mich gewesen ihnen zu entkommen und den Pala nochmal umzuhaun während sie mich suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thedynamike (13. Februar 2008)

Niyá schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt gönne ich dir diesen Ban von ganzem Herzen ... ich gönne ihn dir wirklich ... zu schade das der Ban aufgehoben wurde ...  auch wenn ihr den Ban zurück gezogen habt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da sind mehr Paradoxone drin, als in Karl Marx Werk über den Kommunismus.


----------



## L.Shandro (13. Februar 2008)

PvP heist Spieler gegen Spieler...er hat nen anderen Spieler gedottet also wars PvP und moral hin oder her, meine güte das ist kein Kindergarten sondern ein mmorpg! Wer sich über `unfaire´Aktionen aufregt soll lieber Hally Kitty spielen gehen!


----------



## Borandur (13. Februar 2008)

Niyá schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt gönne ich dir diesen Ban von ganzem Herzen ... ich gönne ihn dir wirklich ... zu schade das der Ban aufgehoben wurde ... PvP ist für mich gegen Gegner kämpfen die sich wehren können und nicht arschloses abmetzeln von irgendwelchen Grauen Fraktionsgegnern ... insofern ... thx Blizzard ... auch wenn ihr den Ban zurück gezogen habt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




HALLO!?!   das ist halt pvp egal ob 70er gegen 10er oder 20er gegen 50er, des ist total egal.

wenn du n problem hast von anderen gekillt zuwerden dann bitte ... geh auf'n pve-server!!!


----------



## Lantana28 (13. Februar 2008)

Also für mich ist PvP Kampf zw ally und horde, lvl unterschied hin oder her.
---> verstehe die endscheidung vom GM nicht, sowie ich nicht versteh wie ein pvpler ein Ticket schreibt wenn er umgehaun wird (er kann selber endscheiden auf welchen server er geht)


Find die idee sehr einfallsreich mit dem dot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber muss leider auch sagen das lowlvlchars angreifen nicht mein fall ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


Und ich meine mal, was sind schon 3 Std. Ich sehs possitiv so gabs gesprächsstoff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG lantana Lothar


----------



## Lewa (13. Februar 2008)

naja is genauso wie mit mind control und dann ne klippe runter...
aber ich finds low vondem mage, dass er gleich nen whineticket schreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borandur (13. Februar 2008)

genau, wenn mans nicht leiden kann von andern spielern gekillt zu werden soll man aufm pve server gehen 

das mit dem gesprächsstoff seh ich genauso ^^


----------



## Mr. Lich (13. Februar 2008)

Maxxter schrieb:


> Und den moralischen Aspekt find ich auch irgendwie lächerlich. Was sind denn bitte die Repkosten eines lvl 25 chars? Das ist garnichts.... Auch wenn er von nem high lvl getötet wurde. Wenn er sich beschweren will, dann sollte er doch lieber auf nen PE Realm wechseln..



bei den repkosten geht es ums prinzip, da ist es egal ob du nen 70er oder nen 25er auf so ne weise umhaust

klar klingt das schon lächerlich dass man deswegen 3 std. gebannt wird aber man kann ja auch nich wirklich definieren was teuer und was billig ist...

bin selber keiner, der lowlvl-chars angreift, aber wems spass macht der solls machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeinzII (13. Februar 2008)

Morgen früh auf dem Weg zur Arbeit werde ich mal ein Schulkind nach allen Regeln der Kunst verprügeln und mal sowas von die die Fresse polieren !
Wenn das dann weint sag ich einfach " bist doch selbst schuld .. hättest ja n Helm aufsetzen können, das war ein Zweikampf wie er nunmal üblich ist "


----------



## Grinsedrache (13. Februar 2008)

@ Borandur : 
" geh aufn pve-server! "... is mir in dem Thread so oft in die Augen gefallen, dass es weh tut.

Und ja, ich finde solche Banns gerechtfertigt, weil solche Aktionen von geistiger Armut zeugen. Als " erwachsener" Char sollte man über so Kleinigkeiten wie nen versehentliches Frosten hinwegsehen und weiterreiten/laufen.

Es ist zwar PVP, aber auch im PVP sollte man sich an gewisse Regeln halten. Ganken und Corpsecamping von Lowlvlchars als angenommener Selbst70ger finde ich arm. Dafür sollte man euch für jeden "ehrlosen" Kill 500 Ehre abziehen von eurer Arena/BG Ehre. Dann würde man sich solche Schwachsinnsaktionen gründlich überlegen, von wegen als 70ger Lowlvls umrotzen im Strangle oder sonstwo.

Und Begründungen a la " wie ich low war, wurde es bei mir auch gemacht". Armselig. Über solchen Dingen steht man, levelt seinen Char und haut dann inner Scherbe gleichlevlige um und erfreut sich am Spiel.


----------



## Borandur (13. Februar 2008)

lol ^^  geiles beispiel xD

aber es ist nun mal so: pvp = spieler gegen spieler      nciht spieler(lvl 70) gegen spieler(lvl 70)

es ist nunmal so und man kanns nciht ändern... wer damit n problem hat geht, wie schon mindestens 100x gesagt, auf einen pve server

so einfach ist das dann kann derjenige in ruhe questen

man muss sich die frage stellen: warum geht man aufn pvp-server wenn man nciht von anderen spielern gekillt werden will?


gruß und gdn8 Borandur



PS: morgen geht's weiter ^^



also ich würde auch keine lowies killn aber wenn man es tut ist es doch nach den regeln des pvp


----------



## trustice (13. Februar 2008)

die regeln waren doch schon immer so und haben sich nicht geändert. griefplay ist verboten. dass ihr dazu keine tickets geschrieben habt, wenn ihr gegankt wurdet oder euch ein gm noch nicht geholfen hat, steht gar nicht zur diskussion und ist auch keine begründung für griefplay.

die gms haben einfach mitlerweile mehr zeit, weil das spiel immer weniger bugs enthält und es nun kostenpflichtige charumbenennung gibt etc. da können sie sich auch um solche tickets ausgiebig kümmern.

wenn du direkt 3 stunden gekriegt hast, bist aber sicher nicht das erste mal aufgefallen.


----------



## Knallhärter (13. Februar 2008)

also mal im ernst, wer sich aufm pvp-server beschwert er wurde gekillt (egal wie) sollte selbst gebannt werden.

ob nen 70er der nen 25er (auch wenns nurn dot etc. is) belegt, mutig ist, ist wieder ne andere frage, darum gehts ned.

aber der gm gehört ebenso gebannt wie jeder der sich aufm pvp-server oder hier darüber beschwert oder negativ äußert.

wem nen pvp-server und die tatsache daß man jederzeit beim questen abgemurkst werden kann, ned passt, soll ned auf einem spielen, basta, ende aus.

mfg


----------



## Zultharox (13. Februar 2008)

Ich finde den bann nicht richtig, es gibt viel fiesere Taten als ein paar Kupfer Repkosten - warscheinlich wäre er so oder so gestorben.

Als physische Belästigung seh ich einige Spieler an die mich nicht mal angreifen. ~.~


----------



## o0Miller0o (13. Februar 2008)

Ach den Thread gibts auch noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe neulich auch ein nettes Gespräch mit einem GM gehabt... Er meinte ich hätte einen EWIG im Sheep gehalten! Das ist doch ein Witz ? Das geht doch garnicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Soweit ich weiss ist das "Opfer" nach ner Weile immun dagegen, oder ? Und bewusst bin ich mir nur das ich einen Hordler gesheept habe weil er fast tot war und er dadurch wieder geheilt wird... angegriffen hab ich niemanden....

Naja, schon eingenartig wenn nichtmal die GMs bescheid wissen was möglich und was nicht möglich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grinsedrache (13. Februar 2008)

HeinzII schrieb:


> Morgen früh auf dem Weg zur Arbeit werde ich mal ein Schulkind nach allen Regeln der Kunst verprügeln und mal sowas von die die Fresse polieren !
> Wenn das dann weint sag ich einfach " bist doch selbst schuld .. hättest ja n Helm aufsetzen können, das war ein Zweikampf wie er nunmal üblich ist "


Gute Antwort. Solltest du Knallhärter und Borandur dabei treffen : immer druff, triffste keinen Verkehrten. Verständnis kommt von Verstehen und das fehlt beiden - leider.

Es ist völlig Wurscht, obs jetzt der drillionste Twink eines 70gers war oder ein absoluter Neueinsteiger in WoW, der auf unfaire Weise gelegt wurde - es is so oder so nich fein, auch wenns die Spielmechanik erlaubt.

Selbst auf langweiligen PVE Servern kann man bissl PvP Spaß haben - besonders wenn ein Hordler Süderstade angreift. Da ich da unten eh nur rumsaß zum Angeln, mal kurz hoch und 2 DoTs auf den "gegnerischen" HM, bis in den Silberwald nachgeritten und wieder umgekehrt. Vor Süderstade hat mich dann ein Schami mit seinem Blitz gekitzelt (Lvl 70). Der HM ist nich gestorben und man hatte seine amüsanten 5 Minuten.

Ich möchte mich mit Leuten in meiner Levelrange messen, sei es nun Open PvP, BG oder Arena. Aber nich stumpf und feige Kleinere in Mobgruppen fearen oder mit Fluch der Erschöpfung ausbremsen, " weils die Spielmechanik erlaubt" und weil er mich aus Versehen mit einer Frostnova gefrostet hat *omg, die Welt geht unter, stirb du verka*** Noobmage* .


----------



## Huntergottheit (13. Februar 2008)

schonmal dran gedacht das der untote magier ein gm ist ?


----------



## Alpax (13. Februar 2008)

Also ich hab schon aufgehört zu zählen wieviele aber tausende male ich von lvl ?? mit meinem twink geganked wurde auch mit main .. die bäume auf skettis sind für mich solobar aber wenn ein 70er mir schaden zu fügt jedoch nur soviel das ein schlag vom Baum mich töten geht das auch auf die Rüssi was bei nem epic 70er mehr kostet als bei nem lowie der am questen ist und nur grün oder max. blau equipped is ...

das ist nunmal pvp server .. oft ärgere ich mich darüber aber was solls ... letztens mit meim mage im hinterland ... wollte unbedingt quest machen .. aber die hordler auf unserem server haben IMMER nen 70er bodyguard .. IMMER ... ich habe noch nie ... NOCH NIE .. einen horlder gesehen der keinen 70er dabei hatte.

Und wen besagten 70ern mal fad wird töten sie Allis wie mich die KEINEN 70er dabei haben ... was solls .. ich kann zZ meinen twink unmöglich leveln weil in dem Gebiet offensichtlich irgenndwas gratis für hordis gibt ^^

aber ich bin nunmal auf nem pvp-server und das LETZTE was mir einfällt ist mich darüber zu beschweren ...
ich kann ja jederzeit auf main umloggen und mich rächen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borandur (14. Februar 2008)

@ Grinsedrache

Entschuldige wenn ich das falsch sehe aber so läuft das spiel nunmal!!!!

ist halt der nachteil wenn man aufm pvp-server spielt, das so welche wie du wahrscheinlich heulend zu nem gm laufen und sich beschweren: "Ich wurde auf nem PvP-Server(!) von einem Spieler gekillt."

ich wurde sooo oft von anderen gekillt .... und es juckt mich nicht auch wenn es noch so unfair war, ist halt so wenn man auf einem PvP-server spielt. und ich finde es gut so... so ist noch mehr spannung im spiel weil hinter jeder ecke nen lvl ?? warten könnte. ich will mcih jetzt nciht wiederholen, weil es wurde schon ???x gesagt was ihr machen könnt wenn ihr den tot durch andere spieler vermeiden wollt.

gruß Borandur


----------



## Natsumee (14. Februar 2008)

Also ich finde man darf auf einem PVP server jede gegnerische Fraktion killen egal welchen level die hatt

denn wen man sich für ein PvP server einigt sollte man auch im klaren sein das man von dne anderen getötet werden kan 

denen die es nicht passt sollten halt auf einen PvE oder Normal Server umziehen

ist halt immer wieder lustig wen sich spieler auf regen weil die hordi sie 1-2 mal gekillt hat^^


Ach ja GZ zu deinen 2 Tage gratis Spielzeit ^^
also ich hätte den hordi noch bischen rumgefeart und so^^

mfg


----------



## schnicker (14. Februar 2008)

Also mich hat auf mannoroth en Schurke an die 20 mal am stück gekilled (btw en alli), auf mein ticket das ich schrieb weil er mir auch immer wieder nach ist.
Da gabs dann nur die antwort damit hätte ich auf PvP-Servern zu rechnen. Also ich finde den bann dann doch recht übertrieben.

achja un an jene welche gleich losgebrüllt haben typisch horde usw sowas is quark A***hlöcher gibts auf beiden seiten und sowas sollte nicht verallgemeinert werden.


----------



## claet (14. Februar 2008)

also ich hab jetzt sporadisch auf den seiten je ein paar artikel gelesen, aber ich denke mein einblick reicht..

ihr seid alle einfach auf den falschen servern is so mein gefühl. ich spiel jetzt seit ca 1,5 monaten auf Kil'Jaeden auf Hordeseite und hatte noch keine solchen Erfahrungen. Natürlich waren mal 2 Allys im Wegekreuz und haben alles weggebummst, aber dann hat es auch keine 5 Min gedauert und es waren paar 70er Horde Player da und haben uns geholfen. 

Ansonsten übers OpenPvP kann ich sagen, bei uns läuft es wies laufen soll. Ich bin immer mit nem Kumpel unterwegs, manchmal treffen wir einen der dafür dann 5 Stufen über uns is. Das sind lustige Kämpfe, wenn wir gewinnen gehen wir weg und lassen ihn ihn Ruhe, und wenn wir verlieren war bis jetzt auch niemals jemand da der uns gegankt hat. Wenn wir nen gleichstufigen Treffen (oder drunter) lassen wir ihn meistens. Wenn wir große Lust haben hauen wir ihn auch mal um, das kommt immer drauf an wie er sich verhält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also alles im Rahmen dessen was in meinen Augen Gut und Richtig is. 

Fazit:
Horde und Kil'Jaeden ftw!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.s.
ich wollte diesen dummen ftw Spruch schon immer mal benutzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## axel4002 (26. Mai 2008)

ich schätze mal für den GM war eines maßgebend:
DER FLUCH DER ERSCHÖPFUNG!!!

PvP wäre es ihn einfach mit fluch der pein oder anderen nettigkeiten zu töten  PUNKT!!

weil aber GMs gemeinheiten Gewöhnt sind rechnen sie damit das ein fluch der erschöpfung nur benutzt wurde um WILLENDLICH  jemandem zu schaden!! nicht im sinne von Töten sonder im sinne von  Silber oder  so schädigen!!
hat schließlich nicht jeder schon einen lvl 70 so das  solche repkosten kleinkram sind^^..gebe aber zu 3 stunden bann ist etwas übertrieben ..verwarnung hätte genügt!!! etwas so:
TÖTE IHN DAS NÄCHSTE MAL SELBER UND SEI NICHT SO FAUL :-) und las Mobs die arbeit machen^^

eigentlich ist es wirklich  unter der würde eines jeden 70 einen 20-60 platt zu machen ...aber wir solten nicht vergessen hier spielen auch kinder ,trottel und leute mit minderwertigkeitskomplexen^^ Würde und Anstand sind da Fremdworte!!!
spart euch die tickets...macht auch keinen char auf der gegnerseite und flamt ihn,sondern merkt euch einfach den namen ..irgendwann trift man sie alle mal wieder lol war auch bei mir ein gewisser krieger ...mit lvl 60(er lvl70) hat der mich gefarmt beim türme einnehmen auf höllenfeuerhalbinsel....mit 70 und zufällig mit arena sachen hab ich ihn da wiedergetroffen lol hab ihn 3 mal gelegt ..da loggte er um auf horde und flüsterte mich an das man es auch übertreiben könne und er kurz davor sei einen GM anzuschreiben...da erklärte ich ihm das wie man in wald reinruft so kommt es zurück^^ hab ihm den sachverhalt erklärt und oh wunder er versuchte sich nicht rauszureden mit u verweckselst mich oder so ...nein er gab es zu !!! entschuldigte sich ..er wäre zu dem zeitpunkt erst 70 geworden und noch etwas geltungssüchtig gewesen...heute wisse er das dies Anfängerverhalten war!!!
Diese entschuldigung hatte doch mal STIL!! und ich habe sie akzeptiert

Da sieht man das auch Auf der "feindesseite" leute etwas dazulernen und das es Trottel und auch anständige spieler auf Beiden seiten gibt!!


----------



## Kazabeth (27. Mai 2008)

Wieso "entflucht" der sich eigentlich nicht? Selber schuld würde ich sagen, oder er spielt falsche Klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R33p3r (27. Mai 2008)

> das ist nunmal pvp server .. oft ärgere ich mich darüber aber was solls ... letztens mit meim mage im hinterland ... wollte unbedingt quest machen .. aber die hordler auf unserem server haben IMMER nen 70er bodyguard .. IMMER ... ich habe noch nie ... NOCH NIE .. einen horlder gesehen der keinen 70er dabei hatte.



dann überleg dir doch mal warum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wir waren gestern auch twinken mit 3x 69 wollten noch schnell 70 werden naja puste kuchen 10er ally raid der langweile hatte und uns 5 h !!!! geganked hat

kamen mit unseren pvp mains an mit 5 man da waren se zu 20 !!!

und über das killen von lowies ob PVP hin oder her is einfach nur feige und hat nix mit spielmechanik oder sonstwas zu tun. du gehst ja uch net auf die straße und verkloppst nen 2 jährigen weils dir soviel spaß macht ^^


----------



## Kiligen (27. Mai 2008)

Also das war sicherlich kein PvP da du ihn nicht selbst Gekillt hast sondern ihn von normalen Mobs killen gelassen hast  und dadurch er schaden genommen hat aber 3 Stunden sind übertrieben ich würde mich nur aufregen und die rep. kosten einfach Akzeptieren ist doch nicht viel  wenn man 25 ist und eigentlich ist der auch Schuld wenn der auf PvP Server spielt dann sollte man wenn man schon angegriffen wird nicht rum Heulen und gleich Ticket schreiben also Klatext du hast es nicht Verdient.


----------



## SixtenF (27. Mai 2008)

ginky_8 schrieb:


> also was lernen wir daraus alle low lvl chars umhauen :-) aber bitte wer schreibt bei sowas ein Ticket ???


ich hab auch mal wegen zudotten mitten im mobkampf nen ticket geschrieben und nicht recht bekommen. der gm meinte ich koennte mich ja selber wehren :-)


----------



## Lori. (27. Mai 2008)

So ein Quatsch, du hast doch nurnoch Scheiße im Kopf.

PvP-Server = Rot=>Tot! Ich kille absolut alles und ganke teilweise auch Stundenlang irgendwelche Kiddys.


----------



## SixtenF (27. Mai 2008)

Lori. schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch, du hast doch nurnoch Scheiße im Kopf.
> 
> PvP-Server = Rot=>Tot! Ich kille absolut alles und ganke teilweise auch Stundenlang irgendwelche Kiddys.



ehre muss auch dabei sein. ein ungerechter kampf ist nicht ehrenvoll


----------



## Sikes (27. Mai 2008)

Ehrlich gesagt... was hat ein "Kampf" (z.B. lvl 20 Schurke gegen lvl 70 Mage) bitte mit PvP zu tun? Ich versteh unter PvP Spieler die sich gegenseitig bekämpfen... ein lowie kann da ja wirklich nicht von kämpfen sprechen... Klar, jeder entscheidet selbst ob er auf einem PvP Server spielt oder nicht... ABER: Wenn jemand schreibt: "Hilfe hier hats Hordies/Allies die uns ganken!" ERWARTE ich dann auch das sofort JEDER der nicht gerade im BG oder in einer Ini ist angetrabt kommt und einem hilft... DAS ist PvP! Nur leider macht das niemand, aber jeder will einem sagen wie ein PvP Server funktioniert. Alle die nur Arena oder BG's machen, können auch gleich so gut auf einen PvE server gehn. Daher finde ich es schwach von denen die mit "mimimimi selber schuld" rumflamen, wenn ein lowie gerade im PvP gegen einen 70er unterlegen ist.


----------



## champy01 (27. Mai 2008)

Der GM hat seine Stellung missbraucht, dass ist offensichtlich. Auf einem PvP Server kannste so spielen wie Du willst. Hätte Blizzard gewollte dass man Spieler im Kampf mit einem Mob nicht angreifen kann hätte Blizz das unterbunden. Sprich wenn ein Spieler im Kampf mit einem Mob ist, ist er nicht angreifbar. Aber er ist trotzdem angreifbar somit ist dass völlig ligitim sowas zu machen. Würde eine Beschwerde gegen den GM einreichen. 

Zum Thema Lowies bashen, dass ist auf einem PvP Server nunmal so, wem es stört stehen viele PvE Server zur Verfügung. Sehe es als völlig normal an. Blizzard könnte theoretisch auch Spieler mit lvl +10 Unterschied nicht angreifbar machen, machen die aber nicht weil es nicht im Sinne von PvP ist.


----------



## Stonecloud (27. Mai 2008)

IHr habt es nicht verstanden oder? Klar is PVP erlaubt was NICHT erlaubt ist, ist das man so wie beschrieben den Gegner von Mobs killen lässt da dann seine Rüstung schaden nimmt und er somit Geld ausgeben muss fürs reppen, wenn du den dauernd killst passiert dies nicht und der GM würde dich auch nicht sperren...


----------



## Lillyan (27. Mai 2008)

Tja, wie man sieht sind die Spieler hier sehr geteilter Meinung, von daher hat der GM wohl kaum falsch entschieden... er hat es halt nur der Hälfte der Leute recht gemacht. Ich persönlich finde auch, daß so etwas nicht sein muss. Ein PvP-Kampf sollte zwischen 2 in etwa gleichlevligen stattfinden oder zumindest nicht in Situationen wie diesen. Wie hätte sich die Person denn verstecken sollen wie es hier viele sagen, wenn sie doch mitten im Kampf ist. Und es ist etwas anderes wenn man in einem Kampf jemanden unabsichtlich in eine Mobgruppe feart als wenn man jemanden einen dot verpaßt, der grad in einem für ihn sehr harten Kampf ist und somit repkosten zu verursachen... wer weiß wie oft der Person das an dem Abend schon passiert ist und irgendwann platzt einem halt die Hutschnur. Aber genau wegen dieser Leute habe ich für mich entschieden nicht mehr auf einem PVP-Server zu spielen, obwohl ich die kämpfe zwischen gleichlevligen sehr amüsant fand. Ich denke die kleine Denkpause von 3 Stunden geht schon in Ordnung.... immerhin war es eine sehr kleine Strafe und die Welt wird davon nicht untergehen.

P.S.: Nur weil etwas möglich ist muss man es ja auch nicht gleich machen.... ein wenig mitdenken schadet oftmals nicht.


----------



## Captain_Chaos (27. Mai 2008)

Selber Schuld. Low-Level-Ganker gehören permanent gebannt.

Das was du da gemacht hast hat rein gar nichts mit PvP zu tun. PvP nur gegen gleichwertige Gegner!! 

Ich finde es einfach nur unehrenhaft und feige sowas zu tun. Am besten sollten man allen die nur Lowies ganken Ehre abziehen. 

Habt ihr nichts in der Hose, dass ihr euch so profilieren müsst?!


----------



## Slavery (27. Mai 2008)

Naja, is ne dumme Aktion von allen Beteiligten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der TE weil er mit lvl 70 die kleinen 25er umhauen muss um sein Ego zu stärken...
Das Opfer, weil man wegen sowas kein Ticket schreibt...
Und Der GM, weil man wegen sowas keinen Bann ausspricht...

So alle zufrieden?^^


----------



## Maradil (27. Mai 2008)

klar das Slvery mal wieder seinen Senf dazugeben muss XD

P.S.: Moin Slvery 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 morgen wieder Mittwochsthread ? ^^


----------



## Melih (27. Mai 2008)

5 allys haben mal ein deff krieger (war übrigens ein gildenmember) auch beim kämpfen bis 2%geschlagen danach fluch der erschöpfung gemacht ende vom lied am schluß 75g repkosten in der zeit waren in der gilde alle noch lowis und es gar keine tagesquests gab tjo der musste sich ein neuen 70iger erstellen und das gold dafür farmen weil niemand in helfen woltle (hätte auch geholfen war in der zeit level 20 mit 1 gold)


----------



## Morélia (27. Mai 2008)

Captain_Chaos schrieb:


> Selber Schuld. Low-Level-Ganker gehören permanent gebannt.
> Das was du da gemacht hast hat rein gar nichts mit PvP zu tun. PvP nur gegen gleichwertige Gegner!!
> Ich finde es einfach nur unehrenhaft und feige sowas zu tun. Am besten sollten man allen die nur Lowies ganken Ehre abziehen.
> Habt ihr nichts in der Hose, dass ihr euch so profilieren müsst?!



Genau meine Meinung. Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## champy01 (27. Mai 2008)

Stonecloud schrieb:


> IHr habt es nicht verstanden oder? Klar is PVP erlaubt was NICHT erlaubt ist, ist das man so wie beschrieben den Gegner von Mobs killen lässt da dann seine Rüstung schaden nimmt und er somit Geld ausgeben muss fürs reppen, wenn du den dauernd killst passiert dies nicht und der GM würde dich auch nicht sperren...



Du verstehst es nicht oder ? Seitwann muss man auf PvP Servern warten bis der Gegner aus dem Kampf mit einem Mob ist ? 

*Blizz gibt die Möglichkeit es zu tun somit ist dass völlig ok !*

Einzig und alleine wo es nicht ok ist sind die Startgebiete und genau hier hat Blizz das auch unterbunden.


----------



## alchilèes (27. Mai 2008)

an alle die es noch nicht so richtig verstanden haben, er hat dem lowlvl keinen schaden zugefügt sondern ihn nur geschwächt damit die mobs ihn leichter umhauen können, das ist kein pvp sondern absolut arm.
hätte er ihm einen schattenblitz verpasst wäre es zwar immer noch arm aber er hätte zumindest den gegner angegriffen, und so einen dummen spruch wie er hat ja aoe gemacht und mich damit getroffen.... HALLO...
da muss er doch mit absich gestanden haben um getroffen zu werden.
das heisst nicht nur das er so armselig ist und sich gebiete aussucht die weit unter seinem level liegen damit er gegner umhauen kann, neine er provoziert auch noch und hat dann nicht einmal genug ehre im leib um den gegner selber zu erledigen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (27. Mai 2008)

Shileen schrieb:


> Man sollte nie vergessen das es nur ein Game ist


Fußball ist auch nur ein Spiel, und trotzdem drehen alle voll am Rad, wenn was ungerecht läuft...


----------



## Sempai02 (27. Mai 2008)

Es gibt PvP auf ehrenhafte Art und Weise, wo man mutig gegen gleichstarke Gegner kämpft und PvP auf feige Art, wo man zu schwach gegen gleichstarke Gegner ist und anscheinend länger keinen RL-Sex mehr hatte, weswegen man sich durchs Ganken seine 2mm um 0,04mm vergrößern muss.

Ich habe in meinen 3 Jahren WoW nur einmal einen Lowie getötet und das war auch nur deswegen, weil dieser widerrum vorher mich als noch tieferen Spielern gegankt hat. Da hab ich auf Main umgeloggt und schnell war Ruhe.


----------



## Krusch (27. Mai 2008)

em lol was ist das demfür en gm gewesen


----------



## Thoryia (27. Mai 2008)

Lori. schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch, du hast doch nurnoch Scheiße im Kopf.
> 
> PvP-Server = Rot=>Tot! Ich kille absolut alles und ganke teilweise auch Stundenlang irgendwelche Kiddys.


Dann solltest Du dich mal in Behandlung begeben oder den WoW Konsum einschränken.

Zum Topic Leute das ist jetzt ein Viertel Jahr alt und ihr Quotet wie die Weltmeister. Lasst doch die Leichen im Keller oder tragt was neues zu bei!


----------



## Disarion (27. Mai 2008)

mal ganz ehrlich... der lowie is selber schuld...
wieso frostnova wenn neben ihm n 70er steht? ohne di ehätt er ihn überhaupt nich angreifen können und
wär ohne jeglichen schaden davongekommen.....
im endeffekt isses die schuld von dem lowie selber da er sich selbst in den kampf gebracht hat....
und wer nicht damit rechnet auf nem pvp server von ner gegnerischen fraktion attackiert zu werden, der hat in meinen Augen nichts auf nem pvp server verloren


----------



## Lilalaunebaear (27. Mai 2008)

Du bist ein Typischer Ally PVP Feigling der sich nur an Leute rantraut die vom Level kleiner sind als du. Wenn einer von dein Level kommt und dich platt macht holst du mit Sicherheit noch zwei von deinen Allyskumpels damit du es ihm heimzahlen kannst. Ich könnte es ja verstehen wenn der 25 dich angegriffen hätte aber ich bin mir Sicher das du es darauf angelegt hast das er dich mit seinem Frostzaubern trift. Wie es schon einige geschrieben haben bist du wirklich armselig und ein Feigling.


----------



## mezo (27. Mai 2008)

Sikes schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt... was hat ein "Kampf" (z.B. lvl 20 Schurke gegen lvl 70 Mage) bitte mit PvP zu tun? Ich versteh unter PvP Spieler die sich gegenseitig bekämpfen... ein lowie kann da ja wirklich nicht von kämpfen sprechen... Klar, jeder entscheidet selbst ob er auf einem PvP Server spielt oder nicht... ABER: Wenn jemand schreibt: "Hilfe hier hats Hordies/Allies die uns ganken!" ERWARTE ich dann auch das sofort JEDER der nicht gerade im BG oder in einer Ini ist angetrabt kommt und einem hilft... DAS ist PvP! Nur leider macht das niemand, aber jeder will einem sagen wie ein PvP Server funktioniert. Alle die nur Arena oder BG's machen, können auch gleich so gut auf einen PvE server gehn. Daher finde ich es schwach von denen die mit "mimimimi selber schuld" rumflamen, wenn ein lowie gerade im PvP gegen einen 70er unterlegen ist.


endlich mal einer der es versteht. pvp server sind ein handicap sonst nichts. mit 70 macht eh jeder arenen und bgs und man wird nur unnötig vor inis gegankt.



> mal ganz ehrlich... der lowie is selber schuld...
> wieso frostnova wenn neben ihm n 70er steht? ohne di ehätt er ihn überhaupt nich angreifen können und
> wär ohne jeglichen schaden davongekommen.....
> im endeffekt isses die schuld von dem lowie selber da er sich selbst in den kampf gebracht hat....
> und wer nicht damit rechnet auf nem pvp server von ner gegnerischen fraktion attackiert zu werden, der hat in meinen Augen nichts auf nem pvp server verloren


wieso hätte er ohne die nova ihn nicht angreifen können? das funktioniert vielleicht auf nem pve server so, aber nicht auf nem pvp server in tm.


----------



## Eckhexaule (27. Mai 2008)

ich finds eher lustig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
da wird man wegen pvp auf nem pvp server gesperrt! welch ironie!
dann kommt bestimmt bald sperrung auf einem pve server wegen raiden eines zu kleinen bosses!
is ja geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
vielleicht kommt ja demnächst eine sperrung wenn als dudu/schurke man in stealth geht oder als priester wenn man heilt! ich bin für alles offen!
was natürlich hart wäre, wenn der tank nicht mehr tanken darf, wenn doch wird er gebannt.

ich schmeiss mich weg!
so ein schwachfug!

wenn ich auf einem pvp server bin kann ich weggeklatscht werden, von jedem und immer!
wie oft bin ich wohl mit meinen heilern auf dem pvp server gestorben? ich heul auch nicht rum!
und wenn ich mit einem 70er nen 1er leg, pech gehabt! 
wenn ich das nicht vertrage dann muss ich auf einen pve server transen und mich dort verkriechen.

meine meinung!

so long


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (27. Mai 2008)

Ich versteh einfach nicht warum Blizzard nicht endlich strafen einführt, damit es sich die leut 2x überlegen sich an lowies abzureagieren die einem überhaupt nix bringen.

Die 3 Stunden sperre find ich schwachsinnig - dafür isses ein PvP-Server. Doch warum gehst Du auf so nen lowie? Was bringt Dir das?


----------



## Slavery (27. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> klar das Slvery mal wieder seinen Senf dazugeben muss XD
> 
> P.S.: Moin Slvery
> 
> ...



Ja is doch klar oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tag Maradil, klar sehn wir uns morgen im Mittwochs-Thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Maradil? Ist deine "a" Taste kaputt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiryo (27. Mai 2008)

Und das meldet er auch noch dem GM?!? Wenns um das ginge, wären wegen mir schon ca. 500 Allys gesperrt.
Da regt man sich nur ca. 10 minuten drüber auf, von wegen Fairness, und dann is der Käse geschnitten.
...den GM deswegen anflennen...was fürn 'ne Heulsuse


----------



## ImmortalChaos (27. Mai 2008)

pvp = player vs player
heisst ja nicht slvsl (same lvl vs same lvl)

klar ist es nicht schön von nem haushoch überlegenen gegner über den haufen gerotzt zu werden, aber so sind nun mal die regeln. 
aber die spielmechanik auszunutzen um reppkosten zu verursachen, und das einem low lvl gegenüber, ist natürlich schwach und vom regelwerk auch nicht gestattet, wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre.

gab es nicht auch eine zeit, wo man unehrenhafte siege errang, wenn man einen weit unter dem eigenen lvl gelegt hat? warum wohl gibt es das nicht mehr?

wenn ich hin und wieder an einem low lvl vorbeigehe/reite und mir danach ist den mit einem tastendruck umzuhauen dann mach ich das, kommt aber nur sehr selten vor
am lustigsten sind immer die low schurken/druiden, die meinen unsichtbar an meiner seite stehen zu können^^

aber: einen low lvl ganken ist mehr als schwach

jetzt könnt ihr wieder weiter weinen



Infusion auf Destromath


----------



## Naphtalia (27. Mai 2008)

Vielleicht ist ihm das ja ein paarmal hintereinander passiert, da reagiert man dann schon etwas säuerlicher ... geht mir auch so.

Dass Du der Versuchung nicht widerstehen konntest, ihm seinen sowieso schon hoffnungslosen Kampf noch etwas zu verkürzen, kann ich gut nachfühlen. Da wirst Du Dich in Zukunft wohl etwas besser beherrschen müssen. Abgesehen davon ... wenn der nicht aufpasst und Dich mit einem AE-Angriff erwischt, hat er ja wohl zuerst angegriffen! Ich finde jedenfalls eine Sperre von 3 Stunden zu hart. Wenn Du jetzt serienmässig Lowies ermordet hättest (was ich eigentlich immer dachte, es sei auf einem PvP-Server an der Tagesordnung?), hätte ich den Bann verstanden.

Hast Du eigentlich vom GM eine Chance bekommen, etwas zu Deiner Verteidigung zu sagen?


----------



## Maradil (27. Mai 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> 5 allys haben mal ein deff krieger (war übrigens ein gildenmember) auch beim kämpfen bis 2%geschlagen danach fluch der erschöpfung gemacht ende vom lied am schluß 75g repkosten in der zeit waren in der gilde alle noch lowis und es gar keine tagesquests gab tjo der musste sich ein neuen 70iger erstellen und das gold dafür farmen weil niemand in helfen woltle (hätte auch geholfen war in der zeit level 20 mit 1 gold)




äh, LOL ?

son blödsinn, als könnt man mitm Deff kein Gold farmen, da brauchst nichmal daylies dafür....


----------



## oros (27. Mai 2008)

das war das mist von dem GM 

mir ist sowas selber pasiert qste mit priester kommt ein hexer mit etwa 10 lvl über mir und saugt mir ( im kanpf mit Ncp) meinn kompletes mana weg bin tot. komm wieder der wartet aber tötet mich net sonder benutzt nich weiter als sein nanapot nasuper denk ich mir da ich auf sowas kein bock hatte schreib ein gm an. Der mich freudlich an /w das diese fähigkeit zu hexer gehört und das das zu spiel mechanik gehört, er kann ja nichts machen es sei ja auch ein PVP server fertig.

Meine erkenntnis daraus ist.....

wenn ich twinken will ist mein main nicht weig weg 
(hab ihn darauf mit main knapp 1 std gejagt /beschipft /angespuckt und /getötet) ich liebe PVP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schon scheisse wenn mann nur mit 60% davon reiten) 

PS: ein Gm hat mich für diese aktion auch net belästigt also was solls das ist PVP


----------



## Thoryia (27. Mai 2008)

ImmortalChaos schrieb:


> gab es nicht auch eine zeit, wo man unehrenhafte siege errang, wenn man einen weit unter dem eigenen lvl gelegt hat? warum wohl gibt es das nicht mehr?




Unehrenhafte Kills gab es vor BC beim Killen von niederen NPC, nie gab es das für den Kill niedriger Gegner.


----------



## champy01 (27. Mai 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Es gibt PvP auf ehrenhafte Art und Weise, wo man mutig gegen gleichstarke Gegner kämpft und PvP auf feige Art, wo man zu schwach gegen gleichstarke Gegner ist und anscheinend länger keinen RL-Sex mehr hatte, weswegen man sich durchs Ganken seine 2mm um 0,04mm vergrößern muss.



So ist das leben auf PvP Servern dafür gibts die dass jeder jeden angreifen kann. Dass Lowies gebasht werden ist absolut normal und hat nix mit Deinem Schwachsinn zu tun den Du hier verbreitest. 

Wenn solche Nubs immer gleich rumheulen oder GM ticket schreiben sollte man den Nub ZWINGEN auf einem PvE Server zu spielen. Auf PvP Servern spielen und rumheulen wenn man vom Highlvl gebasht wird dass ist einfach nur jämmerlich und peinlich.


----------



## Rhokan (27. Mai 2008)

es ist mir zwar neu das sowas bestraft wird aber wenn du es getan hast nur damit er repkosten bekommt dann find ich die gm aktion richtig, außerdem sind 3h nich die welt...


----------



## SixtenF (27. Mai 2008)

Captain_Chaos schrieb:


> Selber Schuld. Low-Level-Ganker gehören permanent gebannt.
> 
> Das was du da gemacht hast hat rein gar nichts mit PvP zu tun. PvP nur gegen gleichwertige Gegner!!
> 
> ...



bin der gleichen meinung



champy01 schrieb:


> Du verstehst es nicht oder ? Seitwann muss man auf PvP Servern warten bis der Gegner aus dem Kampf mit einem Mob ist ?
> 
> *Blizz gibt die Möglichkeit es zu tun somit ist dass völlig ok !*
> 
> Einzig und alleine wo es nicht ok ist sind die Startgebiete und genau hier hat Blizz das auch unterbunden.



es ist eine sache der ehre zu warten bis sich der gegner nicht mehr im kampf befindet, da es sonnst sein koennte, dass zufaelligerweise der mob den letzten schlag macht und der gegner dann unnoetige repkosten hat. auserdem bin ich der meinung, dass man auchnoch warten sollte bis der gegner was gegessen hat und regeneriert ist wenn er dies denn wuenscht. einfach eine frage der fairness. umhauen kann ein guter pvp-ler ja sowiso jeden anderen :-) da sollte man dann mal anfangen fair zu sein. die leute die schwaechere umhauen tuen dies meist nur aus frust weil sie unfaehig sind sich in den bg's zu behaupten und dadurch ihr ego staeren wollen.



alchilèes schrieb:


> an alle die es noch nicht so richtig verstanden haben, er hat dem lowlvl keinen schaden zugefügt sondern ihn nur geschwächt damit die mobs ihn leichter umhauen können, das ist kein pvp sondern absolut arm.
> hätte er ihm einen schattenblitz verpasst wäre es zwar immer noch arm aber er hätte zumindest den gegner angegriffen, und so einen dummen spruch wie er hat ja aoe gemacht und mich damit getroffen.... HALLO...
> da muss er doch mit absich gestanden haben um getroffen zu werden.
> das heisst nicht nur das er so armselig ist und sich gebiete aussucht die weit unter seinem level liegen damit er gegner umhauen kann, neine er provoziert auch noch und hat dann nicht einmal genug ehre im leib um den gegner selber zu erledigen....
> ...



genau


----------



## Slavery (27. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> äh, LOL ?
> 
> son blödsinn, als könnt man mitm Deff kein Gold farmen, da brauchst nichmal daylies dafür....



Mehr is mir zu der Aussage auch nich eingefallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skymarshal001 (27. Mai 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Korrekt. Mich hat früher auch niemand vor dem Molten Core gefragt ob ich denn gewillt bin durch Gedankenkontrolle in der Lava zu landen. Nun, warum darf ich dem Spieler nicht auch schaden? Wenn ihm sowas nicht passt hätte er doch auf einem PvE Server beginnen können, dort kann ihm nichts passieren.


 
Tja du hast dich nicht beschwert obwohl di es hättest tun können, auch die PvP Server haben Regeln und du hast gegen eine Verstossen und somit den Bann verdient. Hier gilt der Satz unwissenheit schütz nicht vor Strafe. Ich Persönlich finde es auch übertrieben sich deswegen beim GM zu beschweren aber es ist/war sein gutes recht und das hat genuzt, der GM hat hier in voller härte Reagiert ein einfache verwarnung beim ersten mal hätte eventuell auch gereicht. Also Lebe und Lerne daraus und mach die 3 Stunden was anderes.


----------



## Thoryia (27. Mai 2008)

champy01 schrieb:


> Du verstehst es nicht oder ? Seitwann muss man auf PvP Servern warten bis der Gegner aus dem Kampf mit einem Mob ist ?
> 
> *Blizz gibt die Möglichkeit es zu tun somit ist dass völlig ok !*
> 
> Einzig und alleine wo es nicht ok ist sind die Startgebiete und genau hier hat Blizz das auch unterbunden.


Na Gott sei Dank hast DU es verstanden. Nur weil es die Möglichkeit gibt, ist es VÖLLIG OK? Ich plädiere auf schwachsinnigsten Post ever, ehrlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im RL ist es auch MÖGLICH Leute zu erschiessen, Banken auszurauben, Geisel zu nehmen, das ist dann auch VÖLLIG OK für Dich, auf der selben Argumentationsgrundlage, WEIL ES DIE MÖGLICHKEIT GIBT ES ZU TUN?


----------



## [DM]Zottel (27. Mai 2008)

Wieso regt sich heir denn jeder auf dass der Typ nen GM gerufen hat. Es geht hier um PvP und ich denke dass ein GM Ticket einfach ein Klassenübergreifender Skill auf nem PvP Server ist. Sozusagen ein One Hit mit sehr geringer Trefferchance, aber wenn er trifft, dann gleich kritisch für 3 Stunden.

Ihr findet es ok wenn man low level Spieler killt - kann ich akzeptieren
Ihr findet es ok wenn man Spieler gankt - kann ich akzeptieren
Ihr regt Euch auf wenn sich einer davon wehrt und dafür sorgt dass ihr gesperrt werdet? kann ich nicht akzeptieren.

Daher sage ich: "Wenn ihr Euch aufregt dass jemand die GM Ticket Attacke gegen Euch einsetzt, dann spielt nicht auf einem PvP Server"

Viel Spaß beim flamen und spamen wünscht Euch Zottel


----------



## katchoo (27. Mai 2008)

wie war das doch gleich, im Krieg und in der Liebe ist alles erlaubt.

Für mich ist das 1A PvP in einem PvE Game, der lowie gehört gebannt.


----------



## Jenny84 (27. Mai 2008)

ja gut es ist als lowi nervent wenn mann andauernt von den 70 igern gekillt wird da man dann noch viel länger braucht zum questen aber es gehört dazu


----------



## Fiddi (27. Mai 2008)

Turoka schrieb:


> KA wie die Regelung auf nem PVP Server ist da ich auf nem PVE Server spiele aber im Endeffekt dürfte es wohl eigentlich egal sein wie man dort einen anderen Spieler legt. Seine Rüsi wäre so oder so im Eimer gewesen. Aber wenn er es halt nicht verkraften kann, sorry dann mus er echt auf einen RP Server gehen. Kannst dich ja morgen erkenntlich zeigen und ihn mal 2 Stunden taktisch alleine umhauen. Außerdem hättest du ihn genau so gut fearen können und irgend ein Bär hätt Aggro gezogen und ihn geplättet, könntest du genau so wenig für. Sorry aber der Bann ist echt übertrieben



ehm das siehst du komplett falsch.

1. wahr es lvl 25 gegen lvl 70. Dieser Massive LvL unterschied ist gegen die Verhaltens regeln von Blizz und kann abgemahnt werden

2. wenn du im PVP stirbst bekommst du keinen 10% rüstungs schaden auf halt barkeit. n diesem fall da der lvl 25 char aber den todes stoß durch npc´s und dadurch gab es diesen malus. auchdies kannvon Blizz abgemahntwerden da es gegen die verhaltensregeln verstößt.

3. Auf einem PVP Server ist PVP natürlich erlaubt erwünscht aber übertriebenes ganken, wie in diesem fall wird halt abgemahnt da es (ja schon wieder) gegen die verhaltensregeln verstößt. (Auch wieder holtes Töten eines Mitspielers in Kurzer zeit ist Ganken auf einem PVP Server. Wer kennt es nicht "Man ist am farmen für ne Quest einer killt mich, Laufe vom friedhof zu meinem Char und er Killt mich noch mal und das dann 7-10 mal als wieder hohlung. obwohl es schon nach dem 5ten kill keine ehre mehr gibt.")

Da durch die Beschriebene Aktion gegen Mindestens Drei Verhaltens Regeln Verstoßen wurde gibt es halt nicht erstmal ne abmahnung sondern gleich nen Bann. Mannsollte erstmal die Verhaltens regeln Lesen Bevor mann sich hier beschwert.

MFG Fiddi


----------



## Shadowstorm (27. Mai 2008)

> Missbrauch von Spielmechaniken
> 
> Die Unterscheidung von Bugexploiting und Missbrauch von Spielmechaniken ist eine diffizile Angelegenheit. Während Bugexploiting Programmierfehler ausnutzt, ist der Missbrauch von Spielmechaniken das Ausnutzen von Limitierungen innerhalb der Spielwelt von World of Warcraft. Da es eine feine Linie zwischen dem erlaubten Nutzen von Spielmechaniken und dem Missbrauch von Spielmechaniken gibt, bevorzugen wir es die Spieler erst zu belehren, bevor wir Maßnahmen gegen die Accounts ergreifen.
> 
> ...





Spielmechanik:

PVP: keine Repkosten beim Tod
PVE: Repkosten beim Tod

PVP-Lösung: Spieler direkt töten, Spieler ignorieren

Der Spieler hat Pech gehabt wenn der NPC den letzten Schlag macht, solange der PVP-Spieler angegriffen hat.


Maßnahmen die einzig dem Tod durch NPC's dienen, wie der entsprechende Fluch aus dem Eröffnungspost, sind demnach nicht gestattet und diese fallen unter den Bereich Mißbrauch der Spielmechanik.

Selbes gilt für das Ziehen von zusätzlichen NPC's in Flächenschaden. Manchmal zu sehen bei Blacktemple AoE-Farmen. Wie gesagt killt die Leute direkt, dann ist das kein Problem.


----------



## Snatas (27. Mai 2008)

Hmm, also dafür echt ne harte Strafe, aber leid tust du mir deswegen nicht. War schon mies die Aktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindista (27. Mai 2008)

tjo 

er wurde ja nicht wegen pvp gesperrt, sondern weil er den gegner in repkosten getrieben hat, was nicht die feine art ist.


----------



## Maradil (27. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Mehr is mir zu der Aussage auch nich eingefallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



spamm hier nich so rum sonst wird der schöne thread noch geschlossen, das will ja keiner XD


----------



## champy01 (27. Mai 2008)

Fiddi schrieb:


> ehm das siehst du komplett falsch.
> 
> 1. wahr es lvl 25 gegen lvl 70. Dieser Massive LvL unterschied ist gegen die Verhaltens regeln von Blizz und kann abgemahnt werden



falsch, das gehört zum Spiel dazu da brauchste absolut garnix zu befürchten. Im Handbuch steht sogar dass man dafür keine Ehre erhält, aber es steht da nix von einem Verbot.



Fiddi schrieb:


> Wer kennt es nicht "Man ist am farmen für ne Quest einer killt mich, Laufe vom friedhof zu meinem Char und er Killt mich noch mal und das dann 7-10 mal als wieder hohlung. obwohl es schon nach dem 5ten kill keine ehre mehr gibt.")



warum spielt man dann auf einem PvP Server und nicht auf einem PvE wenn es einem so massiv stört ?

Warum darf man mit einem 70er nicht vom PvE Server zu einem PvP Server wechseln ? Richtig weil dass lvln auf einem PvP Server schwieriger ist, und warum ist das da wohl schwieriger ? Lass die Frage mal im Raum stehen. ^^


----------



## SixtenF (27. Mai 2008)

katchoo schrieb:


> wie war das doch gleich, im Krieg und in der Liebe ist alles erlaubt.
> 
> Für mich ist das 1A PvP in einem PvE Game, der lowie gehört gebannt.



ach wirklich? im krieg ist alles erlaubt. schonmal die bestimmungen gelesen wieviele zivilisten fuer einen im als befriedtet geltenden gebiet getoeteten soldaten ihr leben lassen muessen? auch die kriegsfuehrung hat regeln.


----------



## Blibb (27. Mai 2008)

Lilalaunebaear schrieb:


> Du bist ein Typischer Ally PVP Feigling der sich nur an Leute rantraut die vom Level kleiner sind als du. Wenn einer von dein Level kommt und dich platt macht holst du mit Sicherheit noch zwei von deinen Allyskumpels damit du es ihm heimzahlen kannst. Ich könnte es ja verstehen wenn der 25 dich angegriffen hätte aber ich bin mir Sicher das du es darauf angelegt hast das er dich mit seinem Frostzaubern trift. Wie es schon einige geschrieben haben bist du wirklich armselig und ein Feigling.


Als ob es solche Spieler nur bei der Allianz geben würde... Deine Aussage ist lächerlich und peinlich weil es auf beiden Fraktionen solche Leute gibt die sich daraus einen Spass machen... Wenn man sowas aus dem Weg gehen will soll man aufm PvE Server umziehen oder zu tief in der Nacht questen gehen... Ansonsten muss man damit eben umgehen können... Ich bin als Alli damals genauso heftig becampt worden wie jetzt als Hordler beim leveln, klar nervt es aber es gehört zu einem PvP Server dazu...


----------



## McLucas79 (27. Mai 2008)

Ich weiß nicht was das soll, wenn man auf pvp spielt muss man damit rechnen auf die Mütze zu bekommen. Mein low lvl Char bekommt auch auf die Mütze und wen jemand es wissen will bekommt er es halt. 

Ich hab auch schon von nen Jäger Pet die Bedrohung reduziert weil mir der Jäger aufm Sack ging.  Der Jäger hatte seinen Spass. 

Naja die die am lautesten schreien spielen am Schluss selbst nicht besser.  Wie oft hatte ich schon rep Kosten weil ich in ne horde Mobs "reingelaufen wurde". Das gehört einfach dazu.


----------



## Lizard King (27. Mai 2008)

solchen Assis die nur auf Ganken aus sind gehört der Account für Wochen gesperrt.

Aber typisch Allies, bekommen auf den Schlachtefeldern ohne Stammgrp. nix gerissen weil sie alle Egoisten sind, aber sich dann mit ihren luschigen skills auf lowleveler stürzen.
Sich dann aber noch saudumm anstellen und meinen sie sind nicht fair behandelt worden.

pff alles Sozial Versager!


----------



## Arethemon (27. Mai 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Wieso KANN man denn dann Low-Levels killen? Wenn man es nicht darf, kann es doch durch die Spielmechanik unterbunden werden. Ich kann deinen Frust verstehen, wenn du vielleicht etwas Oft durch die Hand anderer gestorben ist, aber wieso spielst du dann PvP?
> 
> Ich kann mir keinen PvE Server vorstellen beidem man beim Leveln auf garnichts achten muss. Ohne die gegnerische Fraktion, vor der man, wenn sie überlegen ist auch mal weglaufen oder sich verstecken muss, macht das ganze nur noch halb soviel spaß.




Man kann es weil es so für die Programmierer einfacher ist.
Es geht aber nicht darum ob man es kann oder nicht. Es geht darum ob man so etwas macht!? An solchen Aktionen merkt man den Verfall der Werte in unserer Gesellschaft. Klar ist man auf einem PvP Server um PvP im Freien auch betreiben zu können. Dagegen sollte es keine Einwände geben, aber ist es fair mit einem 70er einen 25er an zu greifen? Ich denke nein. Ich finde so eine Aktion feige und arglistig. Das du denn Bann bekommen hast ist vielleicht übertrieben, aber nachvollziehen kann ich den schon. Ob es eine Sache der Reife ist von dem low-lvler dir deswegen ein Ticket zu schreiben ist allerdings auch fragwürdig. Dennoch kann ich es nachvollziehen, da ich diese Situation sehr gut kenne und es wirklich hasse wenn mir so jemand sogar noch auflauert nach meinem Tod. Es bringt dir ja nichtmal etwas. Oder bekommt man neuerdings dafür Ehrenvolle Siege?
Jeder hat eine andere Sichtweise in diesem Vorfall, aber man sollte auch mal weiter denken und sich vielleicht überlegen wie man es selber finden würde in dieser Situation von einem 70er zum Tode geführt zu werden. Die Meisten denken ja leider doch nur über ihren eigenen Vorteil nach oder ihren Spaß und vermiesen somit öfter Anderen die Laune am Spiel.

In diesem Sinne

MfG
Are


----------



## quack (27. Mai 2008)

Lizard schrieb:


> solchen Assis die nur auf Ganken aus sind gehört der Account für Wochen gesperrt.
> 
> Aber typisch Allies, bekommen auf den Schlachtefeldern ohne Stammgrp. nix gerissen weil sie alle Egoisten sind, aber sich dann mit ihren luschigen skills auf lowleveler stürzen.
> Sich dann aber noch saudumm anstellen und meinen sie sind nicht fair behandelt worden.
> ...




Solchen Schissern wie dir, die sich vor dem Ganken fürchten und/oder nichts dagegen machen können gehört der Acc. für Wochen gesperrt.

Aber typisch Hordler. Bekommen auf den Schlachtfeldern nur mit Stammgrp. was gerissen. Und dann noch wegrennen, wenn ein pöser pöser Ally auf sie einklopft.
Und dann in sich beschweren, wenn sie mal nicht fair behandelt werden. Wayne!

Pff. Lern mal Deutsch.


----------



## Disarion (27. Mai 2008)

Lizard schrieb:


> solchen Assis die nur auf Ganken aus sind gehört der Account für Wochen gesperrt.
> 
> Aber typisch Allies, bekommen auf den Schlachtefeldern ohne Stammgrp. nix gerissen weil sie alle Egoisten sind, aber sich dann mit ihren luschigen skills auf lowleveler stürzen.
> Sich dann aber noch saudumm anstellen und meinen sie sind nicht fair behandelt worden.
> ...


 Das Wort zum Tage von einem durchaus sozialkompetenden Hordler der immer im Sinne von Blizzard und den Regeln eines Engels vorgeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## karakuri (27. Mai 2008)

u.A. ein Grund fuer mich warum ich nicht laenger auf einem PvP Server spiele. Als Low-Lvl gibts viele die meinen dich einen ganzen Tag lang beim Questen stoeren zu muessen (meist 70), spaeter mit erreichen des Lv Caps gehen diese Individuen (die Meisten) dir dann merkwuerdigerweise aus dem Weg - ist ja die Wahrscheinlichkeit gegeben ein "Duell" zu verlieren.

Ob der 3h Bann richtig oder falsch war?
Ich haette wahrscheinlich wegen sowas kein Ticket geschrieben, aber ich kann mir schon vorstellen dass das Ganze fuer den Betroffenen ziemlich nervig sein kann (wisst ja, hinter dem PC sind wir alle Blizzard Kunden, ob Alli oder Hordler). Wenn ich "Aggression" abbauen will geh ich ins BG oder Bro vermoebeln Oo

Naja, freu dich ueber den 3h Bann! Nettes Wetter heute - laesst sich doch bestimmt was machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (27. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> spamm hier nich so rum sonst wird der schöne thread noch geschlossen, das will ja keiner XD



Verdammt, sorry, morgen ist ja erst wieder Spammtag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hmm, ok was sinnvolles zum Thread...hmmm...hmmm...ich glaub der TE is an allem Schuld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrnic (27. Mai 2008)

ich finds wie so oft amüsant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also für mich bedeutet PVP Realm einfach das es "wie in echt" abläuft. Was also bedeutet wenn ich als Allianzler einen Hordie kille egal welches lvl ist das absolut in ordnung. ich kann schonn verstehen das es da einschränkungen gibt aber dennoch ich finde den ban nich tgerechtfertigt. und noch weniger finde ich toll das es leute gibt die sagen hey richtig so das ticket hast du verdient etc. ich hab selbst auf nem PVP realm hochgelvled. es ist einfach nur unfair das ich mit nem 70er 5 studne lang durchs schlingendrontal reiten könnte und alles direkt umhaue un dnix passiert aber wenn ich im vorbeilaufen jmd dote gibts n ban lol. Natürlich gibts einen verstand der sagt hey das ist fies der hat garnkeine chance aber wenn interessierts? wie schon gesagt wenn ein untoter schurke einpaar low allis trifft kann er die platt machen ohen konsequenzen weil ers eben kann und auch sollte um seine fraktion zu stärken.

und ich binso beigeistert ich hab das gefühl es gibt immer irgwelche communtiy zerstörbots die hier rumflamen XD

quote:

Du bist ein Typischer Ally PVP Feigling der sich nur an Leute rantraut die vom Level kleiner sind als du. Wenn einer von dein Level kommt und dich platt macht holst du mit Sicherheit noch zwei von deinen Allyskumpels damit du es ihm heimzahlen kannst. Ich könnte es ja verstehen wenn der 25 dich angegriffen hätte aber ich bin mir Sicher das du es darauf angelegt hast das er dich mit seinem Frostzaubern trift. Wie es schon einige geschrieben haben bist du wirklich armselig und ein Feigling.

so geil XD echt 

also für lesefaule personen :

PVP heist für mich Fraktion vs Fraktion es wäre unrealistisch wenn hohe chars kleine gegner verschonen. doch diskussion über diesen schverhalt ist wie immer nur schwer möglich weils sofort geflamed werden muss . naja its just a game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Níght06 (27. Mai 2008)

tut mir leid aber solche idioten wie dich kann ich gar nicht leiden.


was soll sowas? alter 25er magier auch noch doten und von 3 npcs verkloppen lassen. wirklich die 3 stunden solltest du mal nutzen um darüber nach zu denken.


----------



## quack (27. Mai 2008)

Níght06 schrieb:


> tut mir leid aber solche idioten wie dich kann ich gar nicht leiden.
> was soll sowas? alter 25er magier auch noch doten und von 3 npcs verkloppen lassen. wirklich die 3 stunden solltest du mal nutzen um darüber nach zu denken.



Und ich kann so Leute wie dich nicht leiden.

Seine Aktion war mal richtig nett. Ehrlich. Mal was anderes als einfach nur den Lowie zu zerlegen. Zerlegen lassen. Respekt!

Die 3 Stunden sollte er eher nutzen und mit dem Acc. eines Freundes den gleichen Lowie nochmals zu zerlegen.
Ist schliesslich ein Spiel. Und es gibt keine Regel die das verbietet ^^


----------



## Slavery (27. Mai 2008)

quack schrieb:


> Und ich kann so Leute wie dich nicht leiden.
> 
> Seine Aktion war mal richtig nett. Ehrlich. Mal was anderes als einfach nur den Lowie zu zerlegen. Zerlegen lassen. Respekt!
> 
> ...



Und ich kann so tolle Leute wie dich nich leiden, aber gut wenns dein Ego aufpoliert, nur zu...


----------



## Denewardtor (27. Mai 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Grüßt euch, soeben wurde mein Account für drei Stunden von einem GM gebannt.
> Wollte mal anfragen ob ich mich bei folgendem Sachverhalt eventuell über den GM beschweren kann.
> 
> Ich spielte mit meinem 70er Hexenmeister auf dem PvP Server 'Blackrock'. Da die Arenawartezeiten bei 11min lagen und ich sowieso noch in Southshore war beschloss ich Tarrens Mühle einen Besuch abzustatten.
> ...


naja dein Verhalten war nicht so toll muss ich sagen^^ aber der GM macht wohl kein pvp in seiner Freizeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jetrel (27. Mai 2008)

Ihr redet alle am thema vorbei merkt ihr das? 

Er hat ihn NICHT umgehauen er hat ihn einen dot verpasst und die npcs haben ihn umgehauen. sowas ist kein pvp sowas ist scheisse. du gehörst ewig gebannt!


----------



## quack (27. Mai 2008)

Jetrel schrieb:


> Ihr redet alle am thema vorbei merkt ihr das?
> 
> Er hat ihn NICHT umgehauen er hat ihn einen dot verpasst und die npcs haben ihn umgehauen. sowas ist kein pvp sowas ist scheisse. du gehörst ewig gebannt!




Ja und? Sicher ist das PvP. Wie es stirbt, das kleine Hordlerchen, ist nunmal nicht sein Ding. Kreischende und flennende Weiber wie du gehören eher verbannt ;-).


----------



## Nanimo (27. Mai 2008)

Ach du scheisse, da hat der 25er jetzt *1* Silber kosten beim Schmied!
Soll er doch Hello Kitty zocken gehen!


----------



## [DM]Zottel (27. Mai 2008)

SixtenF schrieb:


> ach wirklich? im krieg ist alles erlaubt. schonmal die bestimmungen gelesen wieviele zivilisten fuer einen im als befriedtet geltenden gebiet getoeteten soldaten ihr leben lassen muessen? auch die kriegsfuehrung hat regeln.



Ja genau, und wer sich nicht an die Regeln erhält bekommt ein 3 Stunden Bann fürs Schlachtfeld. 

Mach die Augen auf, keiner hällt sich im Krieg an Regeln, das ist doch Augenwischerei. Wir haben seit Jahren zahlreiche Kriege weltweit und nirgends hält man sich an Regeln. Es wird zwar immer davon geredet - aber dran halten tut sich keine Seite.


----------



## quack (27. Mai 2008)

Nanimo schrieb:


> Ach du scheisse, da hat der 25er jetzt *1* Silber kosten beim Schmied!
> Soll er doch Hello Kitty zocken gehen!




1 (EIN) Silber? Wahnsinn. Die "hängt den Assi-Ally" Fraktion hier im Forum hat jetzt einen Grund mehr ihn zu steinigen. Musstest du das so öffentlich von dir geben?


----------



## Schnuecks (27. Mai 2008)

Wäre das Thema ganken nicht erledigt, wenn für Lowies killen (killen lassen) einfach Ehre abgezogen würde? ^^

Aber Spaß beiseite auf nem PvP ist es nunmal so und fertig. 
Warum spielen solche Leute kein PvE.


----------



## Sapphiron (27. Mai 2008)

man wenn mans nicht verkraftet wenn man gekillt wird auch wenn man die spielmechanik ausnützt damit er rep kosten hat (hab ich schon oft gemacht und andere bei mir auch) soll man nicht dumm rumwhinen und ticket schreiben  wie ein kleines kind sondern auf pve server gehen oder mit wow aufhören!
man kommt von der arbeit heim und will bissl spaß haben und nur weil n kiddy rumwhinet bekommt man paar stunden ban wie dumm is sowas ?


----------



## Rojan (27. Mai 2008)

ma ohne witz, ticket wegen so nem scheiss.

die ganzen heuler in diesem spiel gehen mir sowas von auffe kante, das gibts nich...


in anderen mmo's gibts corpse loot etc., und selbst da arrangiert man sich. wird zeit das nächstes jahr iwann mortal online erscheint, dann kann man sich endlich ungestört ganken :>


----------



## cap chaos (27. Mai 2008)

klar ist es so das man auf nem pvp server öfters gekillt wird und das hat nichts mit der fraktion 
zu tun, lowi killer gibts überall.
aber es so zu machen das er auf jeden fall 10% ausrüstungsverfall hat ist mehr als schäbig auch wenns auf lvl 25 nicht so teuer ist und meiner meinung nach spricht dieses verhalten absolut nicht für dich -.-

aber naja so helden wird es immer wieder geben und ich für meinen teil habe mir immer die namen aufgeschrieben und mich dann mit 70 richtig an denen ausgelassen ^^


mfg 

cap


----------



## poTTo (27. Mai 2008)

Auch wenn ich den Hass einiger auf mich zeihe, aber wenn ich an deiner Stelle gewesen wäre hätte ich es vergleichbar gemacht: 

Schurke, Fieser Trick  (2 Combopunkte) und dann Blutsturz xD

Das Ticket mit dem 3h Bann hätte ich dann belächelt und hingenommen, und gehofft mich an den Namen zu erinnern. Der Gute hätte nach dem 3h Bann nämlich kein leichtes Leben mehr, weil umloggen auf Testacc Allianzseite, gugn wo er sich grad aufhält, fertig !!! 

Das ganze einmal Täglich, 1 woche lang (oder länger ja nach Eigenermssen)


For The Hord
-Eredar-


Wer sich nun fragt : Ey, warum isn der so Assi ?!?! ganz einfach, ich glaube dem TE einfach mal das er den Lowie nicht gegankt hat, sondern einmal gedottet hat und weg. Und weil es ein "*PVP*" Realm ist !


----------



## Rojan (27. Mai 2008)

der schwächste fliegt!  :>


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (27. Mai 2008)

eh...
leute...
habt ihr mal geguckt wie alt dieser thread ist ?


----------



## -Kaleb- (27. Mai 2008)

@ Thedynamike

so einem wie dir gehören die Hände abgehackt!


----------



## Kartia (27. Mai 2008)

Hi

wir sind vor 2 Wochen ca. an Doomwalker gewesen der Worldboss im Schattenmondtal wollten ihn töten hatten ihn auch auf ca. 15% dann kam die Horde ausm BT raus und attackt erstma unsern tank...

darauf hin hab ich ein GM angeschrieben obs net verboten sei weil ja dann alle sterben halt,
da sagte der GM das es erlaubt seie da wir ja auf einem PvP realm spielen könne er nix gegen tun


----------



## Seydos (27. Mai 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Es war nur einmal, aber selbst wenn es 6 Stunden am Stück gewesen wäre, verstößt es meiner Meinung nach gegen keine Regel im PvP. Es gibt genug Sicherheitsmechanismen im Spiel um einen Ganker zu umgehen. Teuer wäre der Geistheiler, Billig wäre einfach nur warten bis einem langweilig wird und man allein von dannen zieht.



es steht bestimmt irgentwo in den richtlienien....
aber das man nem 45 lvl niedrigerem ally nen fluch verpasst das er an den mobs verreckt is sowas von arm da hätteste eher nen reset vom lvl verdient. verpass ihm nen shadowbolt damit er keine repkosten bekommt damit hast du deinen überskill  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bewiesen und der ally is auch tot.

der gm war sicher kein freund von dem mage sondern wird schon nen hintergrund haben.

Klar ist man auf einem PvP Realm jeder zeit angreifbar und das darf auch passieren aber er muss eben durch deine hand sterben bzw nicht wegen dir durch mobs ... zumindest nicht mutwillig.

aber das der der scheiße gebaut hat am meisten mault kennen wir ja schon.

was mich angeht ich find es ok mit den 3 stunden spiel doch einfach fair und wenn du das schon nit kannst hau halt einfach den ally um. (ja ich weis ally und horde sind im krieg da kann man die andern töten blabla , nur willst du das ein lvl 25 char von dir von nem lvl 70 er umgehauen wird?)

quod erat demonstrandum


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. Mai 2008)

Schnuecks schrieb:


> Wäre das Thema ganken nicht erledigt, wenn für Lowies killen (killen lassen) einfach Ehre abgezogen würde?



Genau, so einfach wäre das. 
Aber da es  nicht so ist kann man davon ausgehen, das der Betreiber des Spieles es sich eben so gedacht hat wie es grade ist.
Da hilft nur weiter protestieren (am besten im offiziellen Forum) oder damit leben.


----------



## Duath (27. Mai 2008)

Die drei-Stunden-Sperre ist gerechtfertigt.

Das war kein PvP. Der Hexenmeister hat mit Fluch der Erschöpfung in den PvE-Kampf zum Nachteil des anderen Spielers eingegriffen.
Mit einem Dot wäre das was ganz anderes, da dieser den Magier hätte töten können. Mit Fluch der Erschöpfung jedoch war es vom TE beabsichtigt, dass der Spieler von den NPCs getötet wird, was keine PvP-Handlung ist sondern in der Tat "physische Belästigung".


----------



## Rojan (27. Mai 2008)

Kartia schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> wir sind vor 2 Wochen ca. an Doomwalker gewesen der Worldboss im Schattenmondtal wollten ihn töten hatten ihn auch auf ca. 15% dann kam die Horde ausm BT raus und attackt erstma unsern tank...
> 
> ...




also ich weiss nich...ich find sowas toll ^^

zockt halt auf nem pve server oder transferiert wenn euch sowas nicht gefällt. aber heult halt nich rum wenn man die letzten möglichkeiten nutzt in diesem spiel eben KEIN netter blümchenpflücker zu sein...vollkommen legitim.


----------



## Reeth Caldason (27. Mai 2008)

naja moralisch gesehn find ichs eh lame lowis zu kloppen, aba mein gott is eben pvp. gefressen und gefressen werden heißt es da^^ gut das mitm mob is schon assi da er dann reppkosten hat und man eine schlechtere chance hat. aba er hätte 1. auch so keine chance gehabt und 2. mein gott die 3 kupfer hätte er wohl entbehren können oda? naja nen anschnauzer wär vllt k gewesen aba 3 stunden bann...O.o
lg reeth


----------



## Murkx (27. Mai 2008)

Scheinbar wird hier mit zweierlei Mass gerechnet. Nachdem mich ein 70er Schurke mehrfach runtergekloppt hat (als 60er) und ich ein Tocket geschrieben habe weil man so nicht weiterspielen konnte bekam ich auch nur die Antwort - ist halt PvP. Absolut lächerliche Reaktion. 

Und gedotted und trotzdem mit 10% Rüssiverlust gestorben bin ich eh schon oft genug - selbst dann (mit 10% abzug) als mich der Hordi SELBST getötet hat.

Also BLIZZ  - entscheidet euch ... entweder alles zulassen oder nicht


----------



## Miccio (27. Mai 2008)

Ich würde sagen, du hattest einfach Pech. Weil jeder GM legt das ganze anders aus. Ich wurde einmal in Strangle mit meinem Twink geganked, und das inmitten von Mobs. Ergo, ich bin jedesmal an einem der Viecher verreckt, und der Schurke hat mich dazu noch ausgelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Der GM, der mein Ticket bearbeitete meinte daraufhin nur, dass dies nunmal keinen Verstoss gegen Ihre Richtlinien sei und er darauf hin nix machen kann. Was einmal mehr beweist, GMs sind auch nur Menschen und handeln entsprechend (nämlich nicht immer gleich ;-) .  Also reg dich nicht auf, denn das ist es schlussendlich nicht wert. 

(PS: Ich äussere mich an dieser Stelle nicht, was moralisch richtig oder falsch ist, das müsste jeder selber wissen.).


----------



## Zerokar (27. Mai 2008)

meine Güte, die meisten hier haben weder von den Regeln noch vom Spiel an sich ne Ahnung! Vielleicht solltet ihr was von den Schlümpfen spielen, das ist mehr auf eurem Niveau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffed_Fan (27. Mai 2008)

Es ist eine fiese art aber spass muss man haben^^
Der Alli ist selberschuld soll er auf einen pve server gehen...


----------



## Saji (27. Mai 2008)

Duath schrieb:


> Die drei-Stunden-Sperre ist gerechtfertigt.
> 
> Das war kein PvP. Der Hexenmeister hat mit Fluch der Erschöpfung in den PvE-Kampf zum Nachteil des anderen Spielers eingegriffen.
> Mit einem Dot wäre das was ganz anderes, da dieser den Magier hätte töten können. Mit Fluch der Erschöpfung jedoch war es vom TE beabsichtigt, dass der Spieler von den NPCs getötet wird, was keine PvP-Handlung ist sondern in der Tat "physische Belästigung".


Endlich mal einer, der es so sagt, wie ich es seit 18 Seiten denke. /sign

Wobei ich auch ganz klar sagen muss, dass ich es richtig scheiße finde, wenn die gelangweilten 70er auf einem PvP Realm aus Spaß die Lowies im Vorgebirge um die Ecke bringen... warum? Ganz einfach! Die 70er bekommen durch diese Kills weder Zähler noch Ehrenpunkte. Sie machen es nur, um andere Spieler zu ärgern. Aber dann rumheulen, wenn die eigenen Twinks gegankt werden. Und sagt nicht, das stimmt nicht... das stimmt sehr wohl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (27. Mai 2008)

Saji schrieb:


> Wobei ich auch ganz klar sagen muss, dass ich es richtig scheiße finde, wenn die gelangweilten 70er auf einem PvP Realm aus Spaß die Lowies im Vorgebirge um die Ecke bringen... warum? Ganz einfach! Die 70er bekommen durch diese Kills weder Zähler noch Ehrenpunkte. Sie machen es nur, um andere Spieler zu ärgern. Aber dann rumheulen, wenn die eigenen Twinks gegankt werden. Und sagt nicht, das stimmt nicht... das stimmt sehr wohl.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was du redest !!! rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. ich spiel selbst auf nem pvp server und wenn ich von nem 70er gegankt werde - umloggen und selbst umhaun !

2. es ist nicht richtig das er gesperrt wurde.
wenn du dir selbst nicht im klaren bist, was PvP bedeutet oder was man da alles machen kann, gibt es ne einfache lösung. LASS ES !!!!

Warum die 70er lowies killen, kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten, dafür würde MIR persönlich 
die Zeit und der Willen fehlen.

Ich hab selbst kein bock die ganzen lowies umzuhauen und zu warten.
Wenn neben mir ein t6 char steht, vordere ich diesen char 10x lieber zu einem duell heraus
als das ich nach strangle gehe und dort nen 30er char umhaue.
Aber um das geht ja genau. Jeder Spieler hat andere ansichten und jeder Spieler spielt so, wie es ihm Spaß macht und wenn er auf nem PvP Server spielen will und die lowies ganken will, dann soll er das tun, ganz einfach, darüber braucht man nichtmal mehr diskutieren, es ist einfach so und aus.

Ich persönlich bin auch ein hasser des PvP egal welches lvl welches BG oder so. 
Ich würde selbst nie einen Char auf PvP ausrüsten, weil mir da einfach der Spaß daran fehlt.

Aber es gibt eben unterschiedliche geschmäcker und das ist auch gut so. 
Sonst würden wir alle morgens aufstehen mit 
Weißen T-Shirt
Blauer Jean 
weißen Socken
weiße Schuhe 
und fertig. ( ups das bin ja ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Maradil (27. Mai 2008)

poTTo schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich den Hass einiger auf mich zeihe, aber wenn ich an deiner Stelle gewesen wäre hätte ich es vergleichbar gemacht:
> 
> Schurke, Fieser Trick  (2 Combopunkte) und dann Blutsturz xD
> 
> ...



sehr geil, so musses sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Komicus (27. Mai 2008)

*Hät ich jedesmal ein Ticket geschrieben wenn mich ein paar Allianzler gecampt haben die auch noch im lvl höher waren als ich dann wär ich immer noch im Bereich von lvl 50 +/-^^ So is das nunmal,da gehts dann nicht um Ehre ginnen sodern nur um den anderen zu Ärgern und den Spass zu verderben.

Dafür haben der Geistheiler und ich ein gutes Verhältniss aufgebaut anstatt mich über sowas aufzuregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Segojan (27. Mai 2008)

Wenn sich das tatsächlich so zugetragen hat, würd ich mich über den GM beschweren. Ich spiel zwar auf einem PvE Server, aber auch da muss ich zusehen, dass kein PvP geflaggter Gegner Kollateralschaden nimmt. 

Und wenn ich eine gegnerische Wache zerlege und danach zum gefundenen Fressen für vorbeireitende Gegner werde, hab ich doch auch keinen Grund, Tickets zu schreiben.  Und wenn, würde ich ziemlich fest mit der Antwort "Selbst schuld" rechnen.


----------



## ImmortalChaos (27. Mai 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin auch ein hasser des PvP egal welches lvl welches BG oder so.
> Ich würde selbst nie einen Char auf PvP ausrüsten, weil mir da einfach der Spaß daran fehlt.



wieso spielst du dann eigentlich auf einem pvp-server? *confused*


----------



## champy01 (27. Mai 2008)

Duath schrieb:


> Die drei-Stunden-Sperre ist gerechtfertigt.
> 
> Das war kein PvP. Der Hexenmeister hat mit Fluch der Erschöpfung in den PvE-Kampf zum Nachteil des anderen Spielers eingegriffen.
> Mit einem Dot wäre das was ganz anderes, da dieser den Magier hätte töten können. Mit Fluch der Erschöpfung jedoch war es vom TE beabsichtigt, dass der Spieler von den NPCs getötet wird, was keine PvP-Handlung ist sondern in der Tat "physische Belästigung".



rofl, sry aber geh Du bitte auf einem PvE Server spielen, weil von PvP haste anscheind keine Ahnung. FdE ist eine Fähigkeit, wie jede andere auch. Auch diese darf man im PvP anwenden und wenn ein Lowie damit geärgert wird wayne. 

Ich hätte auch kein Problem damit als Pala im vorbeigehen den Hammer auf den Lowie zu schmeissen damit er von dem Mobs gekillt wird. 

Immer dieses gewhine spielt doch auf PvE Servern wenn Euch das stört ihr Experten. PvP Server ist nichts für Weicheier.


----------



## b1ubb (27. Mai 2008)

ImmortalChaos schrieb:


> wieso spielst du dann eigentlich auf einem pvp-server? *confused*



mit lvl 60 hat pvp spaß gemacht - darum !


----------



## Segojan (27. Mai 2008)

Wär das tatsächlich nicht erlaubt, würden auch die ganzen Geschichten "Mob gekillt, level up, Angreifer vermöbelt" nicht zu lesen sein...


----------



## Thoryia (27. Mai 2008)

Wie hier viele ala blupp Schmarren schreiben, aber den Anfangspost scheinbar weder gelesen noch verstanden haben!

Er hat ihn mit FLUCH DER ERSCHÖPFUNG gedottet! Das heisst, er WOLLTE ihn überhaupt NIE killen, was ja legitim gewesen wäre auf einem PvP Server!
Fluch der Erschöpfung, und dazu noch mit Fluch Verstärken macht nur eines: Den Gegner langsam. Da der 25er aber grad mit 3 Mobs beschäftigt war, muss man kein Hellseher sein was der TE vor hatte.
Er wollte das der 25er Mage an dem Mobs stirbt, NIX anderes. Und genau das verstößt gegen Blizzard Richtlinien, ist nicht in Ordnung und wird dementsprechend zu RECHT geahndet!

Da brauch keiner mit PvP Server kommen, das hat mit PvP rein GARNIX zu tun. Das war eindeutig Eingriff in die Spielmechanik, und rein PvE. Ticket und Bann gerechtfertigt, und ich bin keiner der Mimimi Gank Heuler sonst Unterstützt.

Aber in dem Fall war es eine absolut saubere und richtige Entscheidung des GM!


Ach und blupp,


b1ubb schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin auch ein hasser des PvP egal welches lvl welches BG oder so.





b1ubb schrieb:


> mit lvl 60 hat pvp spaß gemacht - darum !


wie Du Dir innerhalb von nur 12 Minuten total widersprichst ist schon der Hammer. Ich erinnere mich nach dem Mauerfall, da sagte man zu solchen Leuten Wendehals. Schade das der Begriff irgendwie ausgestorben ist, bei Dir passt er einfach sehr oft.


----------



## Morélia (27. Mai 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> 1. ich spiel selbst auf nem pvp server und wenn ich von nem 70er gegankt werde - umloggen und selbst umhaun !


Diese Möglichkeit haben nur leider nicht viele bzw alle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





b1ubb schrieb:


> weiße Schuhe


Wenigstens Lack? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (sry, ot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Riane (27. Mai 2008)

Meine Güte.. :/

Nun sind wir echt schon soweit, dass wir auf einem PvP - Server dafür gesperrt werden, weil wir Lowies killen. :/ Aus welchem Grund sollte man denn noch auf einen PvP Server anfangen? Hm.. nach langem überlegen, fällt mir leider darauf keine Antwort ein. Und ich bin davon überzeugt, vielen wird es gerade genau so gehen.
Mir ist erst letzthin wieder aufgefallen, wie unglaublich spass das macht, kleine zu nerven (nicht unbedingt Killen). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja die hatten es auch verdient. Bin gerade per zufall an eine Grp Hordler geraten, die eine kleine Allianzerin mutwillig gegankt haben.
Ich mein. Jeder, wirklich jeder wurde damit hart konfrontiert auf einem PvP Server. Da ist sowas halt normal. 
Ich weiss gar nicht mehr, wie oft ich kurz vor dem BW über die Klippe springen musste, wegen einem fiesen Priest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber genau so ist es nun mal auf einem PvP Server.

Also, meiner Meinung nach, ist der Bann überhaupt nicht gerechtfertigt. Geh dahin und hau dem GM eine auf die Fresse! ;D


----------



## Walton (27. Mai 2008)

@Thoryia...sign...treffender kann man es nicht darstellen!!


----------



## Namir (27. Mai 2008)

ich hätt kein ticket geschrieben, obwohl ichs absolut scheisse find, was du gemacht hast. killen ist das eine, den mobs zum frass vorwerfen das andere.
ich hätt wahrscheinlich umgeloggt und dich gecampt, bis du ausgeloggt hättest.
allerdings kann man von allys ja nicht viel mehr erwarten. bringen gegen gleichlevelige nichts fertig und deshalb müssen sie sich hoffnungslos unterlegene suchen gegen die man auch nur gewinnt, weil man da alles widersteht bzw. ausweicht...

von dem her hat dir der bann hoffentlich gut getan


----------



## Fizzban (27. Mai 2008)

PvP - Server bedeutet ja nicht, dass jegliche Fairnis den Bach runter geht.

Und wer auf einen PvP-Server spielt, um Lowies zu killen, der ist ja so arm im Geiste, dass er nicht nur für 3 Stunden, sondern für 3 Monate gesperrt gehört. 

Und wenn jemand dann mit seiner Heldentat, einen Lowie mit einen unfairen Trick gekillt zu haben, noch in ein öffentliches Forum geht, um sich bewundern bzw. zu bemitleiden zu lassen, der sollte sich doch lieber selbst in Frage stellen als den GM.


----------



## b1ubb (27. Mai 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Ach und blupp,
> wie Du Dir innerhalb von nur 12 Minuten total widersprichst ist schon der Hammer. Ich erinnere mich nach dem Mauerfall, da sagte man zu solchen Leuten Wendehals. Schade das der Begriff irgendwie ausgestorben ist, bei Dir passt er einfach sehr oft.



ähm du hast wohl nicht verstanden 

es gab mit lvl 60 damals KEIN BC ein vernünftiges PvP System wo man noch spaß hatte in den BG´s

mit lvl 70 wurde dann leider so einiges verändert und darum bin ich zum PvP hasser geworden.
Das du nicht weißt wie es mit lvl 60 PRE BC war, ist mir klar, da du wahrscheinlich keine ahnung hattest wie es vor BC war.

sonst würdest du nicht solche dummen aussagen machen


----------



## Riane (27. Mai 2008)

@Thoryia

Danke, nun haben wir alle wieder etwas gelernt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber:
Ich find es dennoch übertrieben. Ich mein, wenn dies schon ein Ticket wert ist, dann würden sich die GM's alle einen neuen Job suchen. Ich denk da nur an all das stunden lange Geganke etc.. Die sterben genau so. Zwar auf eine andere Art und Weise, aber dennoch sterben sie wie jedes andere Opfer. :/ Ich find es schlichtweg übertrieben. :/


----------



## Thoryia (27. Mai 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ähm du hast wohl nicht verstanden
> 
> es gab mit lvl 60 damals KEIN BC ein vernünftiges PvP System wo man noch spaß hatte in den BG´s
> 
> ...


Da geb ich Dir jetzt eine ganz wichtige Weisheit mit auf dem Weg, die wird Dir sehr oft helfen bevor Du wieder Blödsinn postest also Achtung, aufgepasst! 

"Dumm ist, wer dummes tut" (in dem Fall schreibt).

Denn wer der dümmere ist, ich der DICH genau so zitiert hat wie es da stand, oder Du, der hier Sachen in den Raum wirfst über mich, ohne ein Fünkchen Ahnung was ich wie, wo, wann und wie lange gespielt habe...na denk drüber nach. Du kommst sicher selber drauf.

Als Tip: Ich war KF vor BC und spiele seit der US Beta. Da bist Du aber sicher noch mit der Trommel um den Weihnachtsbaum gerannt und hast Dich über Dein Lego Bausatz gefreut den es von Oma gab, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## champy01 (27. Mai 2008)

Fizzban schrieb:


> PvP - Server bedeutet ja nicht, dass jegliche Fairnis den Bach runter geht.



PvP =/= fairnis, wo lebst Du ? Dass man auch als Lowie umgekloppt wird ist völlig normal, und Blizzard bietet eben auch die Möglichkeit dazu.



Fizzban schrieb:


> Und wer auf einen PvP-Server spielt, um Lowies zu killen, der ist ja so arm im Geiste, dass er nicht nur für 3 Stunden, sondern für 3 Monate gesperrt gehört.



nein Leute die sich über solchen Kinderkram aufregen gehören gesperrt nicht 3 Monate sondern auf ewig. Weil solche kleine Whinekinder haben auf PvP Servern nix verloren.


----------



## b1ubb (27. Mai 2008)

ich hab zwar nicht seit der US beta gezockt, aber ich versteh wenigstens den unterschied von lvl 60 und lvl 70 pvp und wie sich das spiel entwickelt hat !


----------



## Segojan (27. Mai 2008)

Die Strategie, Mitspieler zu dotten und dann von den Mobs killen zu lassen, wurde ja mal als Mittel gegen Bots empfohlen.

Nun stellt euch mal vor, der Botter schaut zufällig auf den Schirm, schreibt ein Ticket und bekommt auch noch recht...


----------



## Stüssy (27. Mai 2008)

reppkosten gehören auch zur spielmechanik das ist doch keine strafe^^
...tischler haut mit hammer gegen tisch,hammer bricht ab,tischler repariert hammer mit schraube,schraube kostet geld =reppkosten ....

und auserdem....die 10 kupfer repkosten oO?
er hat extra das ticket gemacht weil er sich nicht rächen konnte da du ja 70 warst^^


----------



## Thoryia (27. Mai 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich hab zwar nicht seit der US beta gezockt, aber ich versteh wenigstens den unterschied von lvl 60 und lvl 70 pvp und wie sich das spiel entwickelt hat !



Und wer versteht den Unterschied nicht, was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun, oder was mit dem zitierten? Da stand PvP Hasser JEDEN Levels. was ist der Unterschied zb heute in 59er BG zu damals wenn Dir 60 so gefallen hat?

Das Du mal einen Fehler eingestehst ist ja noch unwahrscheinlicher als das des mal bei mir passiert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach und wo ich mich grad so einschiesse auf Dich, mach mal das peinliche selbst Beweihräucherungs Zitat in Deinem Profil weg, hast Du so etwas wirklich nötig?


----------



## Turican (27. Mai 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Grüßt euch, soeben wurde mein Account für drei Stunden von einem GM gebannt.
> Wollte mal anfragen ob ich mich bei folgendem Sachverhalt eventuell über den GM beschweren kann.
> 
> Ich spielte mit meinem 70er Hexenmeister auf dem PvP Server 'Blackrock'. Da die Arenawartezeiten bei 11min lagen und ich sowieso noch in Southshore war beschloss ich Tarrens Mühle einen Besuch abzustatten.
> ...



Du bist charakterschwach und die Strafe tut dir gut.


----------



## Rojan (27. Mai 2008)

ganken is geil, dafür spiel ich auffem pvp server.

zb allies ganken mit den kumpels von der horde. mindcontrol, umhauen. wunderschön geht das auf quel'danas. so lange, bis die leute ausloggen.

gehört halt dazu und macht laune. wenn ich das opfer bin komm ich halt auch mit klar. 

alles lächerliches geheule...


----------



## celticfrost (27. Mai 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Das immer direkt beleidigt werden muss, ist mir unverständlich. Was soll ich denn demänchst tun? Vor einem Kampf höflich bitten? Wenn ich selber gegankt werde auch ein Ticket schreiben? Denk doch einfachmal mal wenigstens kurz nach bevor du schreibst, ja?



nochmal:

PVP = Player Versus Player
PVE = Player Versus Environment

was Du gemacht hast ist:

EVP = Environment Versus Player  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Denkaufgabe: 

- Worin liegt der Grundsatz im PVP?
- Hatte Dein Vorgehen mit diesem Grundsatz zu tun?

Viel Spass beim Lösen der Aufgabe und der daraus folgenden Erkenntnis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fiddi (27. Mai 2008)

Die World of Warcraft Belästigungsbestimmungen gelten auf den PvP-Realms nicht, solange eine PvP-Lösung vorliegt. Charaktere können ihre Konflikte selbst auskämpfen, und die Game Master werden nur in Extremfällen eingreifen.

So steht es inden WoW bestimmungen für PVP.

Also da es bei lvl 25 gegen lvl 70 es keine DIREKTE PVP Lösung gibt. Tritt die Belästigungs Bestimmung in Kraft. (Wobei ich mir nicht Vorstellen kann das der TE das nur einmal gemacht hat).

Des weiteren Verstöst das Verhalten gegen die Exploit-Bestimmungen.

Speziel der Punkt "Missbrauch der Spielmechanik" da der LVL 25 Char 10% Rüstungs schaden bekommen hat was im Normalen PVP nicht so Vorgesehen ist.

Desweiteren ist mir der unterschied zwischen PVP und PVE Servern klar nur ist so ein Verhalten doch einfach nur Kiddy Style. Spiele selbst aufem PVP Server aber sowas, wenn der mich angreift hau ich den um Aber selber den ersten schlag machen? warum bringt doch eh keine ehre.

MFG Fiddi


----------



## abe15 (27. Mai 2008)

Auch wenn das mit dem DoT etwas mies war, ist es doch gerechtfertigt. Damit, das der Mage auf einem PvP Server anfängt bestätigt er ja auch, dass er es akzeptiert von anderen Spielern angreifbar zu sein.
Dein DoT Zauber ist dazu da, Schaden zu machen und anderen Spieler demenstprechend zu schaden.
Wenn Blizzard nicht will, dass diese Dots Spieler dahinraffen, dann sollte es diese nicht im Spiel geben, oder?
Also meiner Meinung nach hat der Gm auf jeden Fall falsch entschieden.
Mit dem 3 Stunden Bann steht dein Account jetzt in einer Art "Negativregister". Soll heißen, schon mit der nächsten Kleinigkeit könnte die Strafe bedeutend drastischer ausfallen.
An deiner Stelle würde ich mich auf jeden Fall gegen die Entscheidung des Gm´s wehren. Wende dich hierzu einfach per Email an Blizzard und nenne genau die Gründe, die ich oben erwähnt habe.
Solche Gm´s sollte man meiner Meinung nach entlassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haunter89 (27. Mai 2008)

Also ich finde es schon hart es ist immer hin ein PvP server aber das ein 70 einen 25 angreift also Naja


----------



## Thoryia (27. Mai 2008)

Au mann abe15, lesen ist auch nicht DEINE Stärke was? Scroll mal hoch stand vor nichtmal 30 minuten das der Fluch eben KEINEN Schaden macht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Solche Leute regen mich auf, Lesen den ersten und maximal letzten Post.


----------



## Draco1985 (27. Mai 2008)

Rojan schrieb:


> ganken is geil, dafür spiel ich auffem pvp server.
> 
> zb allies ganken mit den kumpels von der horde. mindcontrol, umhauen. wunderschön geht das auf quel'danas. so lange, bis die leute ausloggen.
> 
> ...



Wer glaubt dass Ganken etwas mit PvP zu tun habe, der sollte anderen Spielern besser den Gefallen tun und nie wieder ein Onlinegame anfassen.

Mit nem 70er einen 70er killen - echtes PvP
Mit nem 70er einen Lowie EINMAL killen - nicht die feine englische Art, aber ertragbar.
Einen Lowie dauerhaft ganken - asozial

So einfach ist es. Leute die anderen mit sowas gerne den Tag vermiesen, die sind für menschliche Interaktion einfach nicht geeignet.


----------



## Fiddi (27. Mai 2008)

abe15 schrieb:


> Auch wenn das mit dem DoT etwas mies war, ist es doch gerechtfertigt. Damit, das der Mage auf einem PvP Server anfängt bestätigt er ja auch, dass er es akzeptiert von anderen Spielern angreifbar zu sein.
> Dein DoT Zauber ist dazu da, Schaden zu machen und anderen Spieler demenstprechend zu schaden.
> Wenn Blizzard nicht will, dass diese Dots Spieler dahinraffen, dann sollte es diese nicht im Spiel geben, oder?
> Also meiner Meinung nach hat der Gm auf jeden Fall falsch entschieden.
> ...



Es geht ja nicht darum das DoT´s oder PVP Verboten werden sollte aufnem PVP realm sondern.
Das es in der art ein Vergehen gegen die Nutzungs Bestimmungen ist.

MFG Fiddi


----------



## Avanatus (27. Mai 2008)

PvP is PvP - ob ein level 1er nen 70er angreift oder umgekehrt. Im Krieg sind alle Mittel erlaubt. Und auf PvP Servern herscht IMMER Krieg.

Wie "ehrenhaft" man das killen eines Lowies empfindet muss jeder fuer sich selber entscheiden.
Wie oft bin ich schon von 70ern als 15er verbasht worden - na und, warten, respawnen und weiter gehts. 

Ob ich das gleiche nun als 70er tue? Manchmal Ja   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber meistens eher nein :-) - es macht keinen Spass Lowies zu bashen.

Wenn ich die Spielmechanik auf einem PvP Server dazu verwenden kann jemandem maximal zu schaden, dann ist das ein Mittel was ich durchaus einsetzen kann und darf.

Wenn mich einer beim Farmen nervt, und mich zwischen mobs angreift - mich fast gekillt hat, dann zerg ich soviel Mobs wies geht um mich rum. Er bekommt zwar meine Ehre, aber anschliessend ist er Opfer von meinen Mobs. Und er darf Kohle zahlen fuer seine Unfreundlichkeit.

Ich finde sowas nur ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit.

Dafuer einen Bann zu verhaengen - laecherlich.

PS.: Seit froh dass WOW nicht wie das gute alte Ultima Online looten von toten Gegnern erlaubt. Das waren noch Zeiten als man Player gekillt hat und ihnen anschliessend ALLES abnehmen konnte. PvP in WOW ist sowas von weichgespuelt.


----------



## Thoryia (27. Mai 2008)

Avanatus schrieb:


> PvP is PvP - ob ein level 1er nen 70er angreift oder umgekehrt. Im Krieg sind alle Mittel erlaubt. Und auf PvP Servern herscht IMMER Krieg.
> 
> Wie "ehrenhaft" man das killen eines Lowies empfindet muss jeder fuer sich selber entscheiden.
> Wie oft bin ich schon von 70ern als 15er verbasht worden - na und, warten, respawnen und weiter gehts.
> ...


Selbst 20 oder 30 Mobs auf Stufe 25 dürften einen 70er nicht sonderlich stören, also...sinnfrei? Haltet euch doch mal am Thema, es ging um einen 25er der von einem 70er nicht angegriffen wurde, sondern lediglich verlangsamt, damit er an den 3 Mobs stirbt. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Es geht hier nicht um Ganken, PvP oder PvE Server, oder sonst irgendwas was hier rein interpretiert wird!


----------



## quack (27. Mai 2008)

celticfrost schrieb:


> nochmal:
> 
> PVP = Player Versus Player
> PVE = Player Versus Environment
> ...




Ich werd nicht mehr. Was für eine abstruse Logik du doch hast. Du biegst deine Definitionen wohl auch so hin wie du sie brauchst, was? 

EVP. Ich lach mich tot. Mach dich doch nicht selbst lächerlich mit solch Gedankenschinden ;-)


----------



## Rojan (27. Mai 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Wer glaubt dass Ganken etwas mit PvP zu tun habe, der sollte anderen Spielern besser den Gefallen tun und nie wieder ein Onlinegame anfassen.
> 
> Mit nem 70er einen 70er killen - echtes PvP
> Mit nem 70er einen Lowie EINMAL killen - nicht die feine englische Art, aber ertragbar.
> ...




weils auf quel'danas so viele lowies gibt....


----------



## Timsener (27. Mai 2008)

Ich finde es etwas übertrieben. Ich wurde früher auch immer umgehauen und hab mich nicht beschwert, ist ja auch immerhin ein PvP server da gehört es halt dazu solange es nicht alle 2 Min passiert.
Außerdem muss ich zugeben das ich es mir manchmal auch nicht verkneifen kann low-level chars umzuhauen wenn ich grad in nem low-gebiet unterwegs bin. Aber ich kenne keinen der das nicht schon MINDESTENS 1 mal gemacht hat. Ist ja immerhin kein verbrechen und ich könnte wetten das der Mage es später auf 70 auch machen wird.^^


----------



## Fiddi (27. Mai 2008)

Avanatus schrieb:


> PvP is PvP - ob ein level 1er nen 70er angreift oder umgekehrt. Im Krieg sind alle Mittel erlaubt. Und auf PvP Servern herscht IMMER Krieg.
> 
> Wie "ehrenhaft" man das killen eines Lowies empfindet muss jeder fuer sich selber entscheiden.
> Wie oft bin ich schon von 70ern als 15er verbasht worden - na und, warten, respawnen und weiter gehts.
> ...




Also der TE wird bestimmt nicht nur gebannt weil er einmal nen 25iger umhaut. da ist wohl noch mehr im busch. desweiteren Verstöst die situation wie sie im TE beschrieben ist Gegen die Spiel Bestimmungen.


----------



## Draco1985 (27. Mai 2008)

Rojan schrieb:


> weils auf quel'danas so viele lowies gibt....



Ach neee, sag bloß...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Trotzdem bleibt Ganken Ganken und das bedeutet Griefing.

Der Lowie-Part war auf einige Vorposter deine Fraktion bezogen.


----------



## warloc (27. Mai 2008)

hmmm wenn das also bestraft werden kann wenn n ally mir meine rüssi am arsch macht indem er mich auf 10% runterkloppt und dann den mob mich killen lässt dann werd ich demnächst so an die 20 leute pro woche haben die nen bann kriegen xD




macht fluch der erschöpfung den verfluchten nicht nur langsamer ?
also ich würde mal nen GM darauf ansprechen ob das wirklich nen bann gibt oder ob der eine dich bloß nich mochte


----------



## b1ubb (27. Mai 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Und wer versteht den Unterschied nicht, was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun, oder was mit dem zitierten? Da stand PvP Hasser JEDEN Levels. was ist der Unterschied zb heute in 59er BG zu damals wenn Dir 60 so gefallen hat?
> 
> Das Du mal einen Fehler eingestehst ist ja noch unwahrscheinlicher als das des mal bei mir passiert!
> 
> ...



ich gebe gern einen fehler zu, jedoch ist es immer in ansicht des lesers ob er mich verstehen will oder nicht.

der unterschied zu damals lvl 60 PRE BC PvP 
Faires PvP system - nicht jeder rannte mit FULL EPIC herum - keine abhärtung
und die PvP Chars - waren zugleich noch einzusetzen für irgendwas

Jetzt - lvl 70 pvp
jeder 0815 casual gamer rennt mit arena 3 oder 2 herum weil sie sich alle durch die arena schleifen 
bis zum geht nicht mehr. 
ein jeder kauft sich arena teams mit einer wertung - das team dann wieder auf ner 1,5k wertung haben und mimimimi warum sind wir so schlecht und reißen mit Blau / S1 equip nichts 
und und und.

das ist der unterschied, wenn du mich nicht verstehen WILLST - dann diskutier nicht mit mir.


----------



## ImmortalChaos (27. Mai 2008)

wie jemand schon vorher geschrieben hat, ist dieser fred vom januar ´08. (wer hat den überhaupt ausgegraben? steinigt ihn xD )
der TE hat auch am ende seines post einen link zur entscheidung dieser maßnahme eingefügt und in dem steht, dass die den sachverhalt geprüft haben und der bann ungerechtfertigter weise ausgesprochen wurde. und stellt euch vor, da der bann von imao 23:00 bis 02:00 h ging, bekam er 2 tage spielzeit gutgeschrieben.

so far.......



Infusion auf Destromath


----------



## Avanatus (27. Mai 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Selbst 20 oder 30 Mobs auf Stufe 25 dürften einen 70er nicht sonderlich stören, also...sinnfrei? Haltet euch doch mal am Thema, es ging um einen 25er der von einem 70er nicht angegriffen wurde, sondern lediglich verlangsamt, damit er an den 3 Mobs stirbt. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Es geht hier nicht um Ganken, PvP oder PvE Server, oder sonst irgendwas was hier rein interpretiert wird!



Ok, back 2 topic - ich finde es nicht noetig dafuer einen Bann zu verhaengen.
Selbst wenn Blizzard das in den Nutzungsbedingungen drinnen stehen hat (wer hat die eigentlich mal gelesen?)

Der 70er hat auf einem PvP Server das getan was auf einem PvP Server zu tun ist - Player der gegnerischen Fraktion mit allen zur Verfuegung stehenden Mitteln geaergert.

Nutzungsbedingung hin oder her. 
Wenn Blizzard haette verhindern wollen, das Chars welche sich gerade mit Mobs beschaeftigen, von gegnerische Fraktions Chars angegriffen werden koennen - waehre das sehr einfach - durch ein wenig programmieraufwand - zu erledigen gewesen.
Es wurde nicht von Blizzard unterbunden, also isses erlaubt. Was die Spielmechanik hergibt, darf verwendet werden. Im Krieg sind alle Mittel erlaubt.

Bann = unnoetig.


----------



## Saji (27. Mai 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> was du redest !!! rofl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hatte gehofft, dass sogar ein geistiger Einzeller wie du bemerkt, dass meine zusätzlich Schilderung des Gankens von Lowies auf PvP Realm NICHTS mit dem geschilderten Fall des Threaderstellers zu tun hat.

Nun denn, will ich meine Perlen mal ausnahmsweise doch vor deine Säue werfen:

1.) Nicht jeder Level 25 Char ist ein Twink. Oftmals stecken auch komplette Neu- oder Quereinsteiger hinter dem Char. Folgerichtig, und ich hoffe du kannst mir noch folgen, muss es da dann keinen Level 70 T6 oder S3 Charakter geben. Du kannst umloggen, fein... andere können das vielleicht nicht, du egoistisches Mistvieh.

2.) PvP bedeutet "Presswurst von Perlhühnern"! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mir ist sehr wohl bewusst, was der Sinn des PvPs ist. Jedoch bin ich strikt dagegen, dass man Spielern bewusst das Questen erschwert, in dem man sie zwar nicht killt, aber ihnen mit Spells und Moves, die keinen Schaden verursachen, gezielt das virtuelle Überleben verbaut, mit der Absicht, sie an den Mobs verrecken zu sehen. [Übertreibung] Wer dafür Zeit, kann für seinen WoW Account auch arbeiten gehen und muss ihn nicht von Staatsgeldern finanzieren lassen. [/Übertreibung]


----------



## Fiddi (27. Mai 2008)

Avanatus schrieb:


> Selbst wenn Blizzard das in den Nutzungsbedingungen drinnen stehen hat (wer hat die eigentlich mal gelesen?)



Naja eigentlich sollte die jeder gelesen haben bestätigs das doch auch. Denn in der Rechtssprechung gibt es einen spruch:

"Unwissenheit schützt vor strafe nicht." Denn nur weil du nicht weist das es verboten ist, wirst du nicht bestraft. so könnte dann jeder bot User argumentieren.

MFG Fiddi


----------



## Thoryia (27. Mai 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich gebe gern einen fehler zu, jedoch ist es immer in ansicht des lesers ob er mich verstehen will oder nicht.
> 
> der unterschied zu damals lvl 60 PRE BC PvP
> Faires PvP system - nicht jeder rannte mit FULL EPIC herum - keine abhärtung
> ...


Der Witz des Tages, Post mir EINEN Link, wo DU einen Fehler zugegeben hast(Btw steht Deine Antwort im Krieger sind Scheisse im 2v2 immer noch aus...)

Dieser Unterschied zu damals ist eben keiner wenn Du genau wie damals 60er BG gehst, oder 59er. KEINE Resilence, gleiche BG wie Pre BC, KEIN Unterscheid. Alles klar bis hier her?

Und was ist denn bitte damals fairer gewesen, wenn nur 5% aller Spieler weltweit jemals KF oder OKF geschafft haben? Ich hatte KEINE Gegner mehr mit meinem SP im KF Set, ausser andere KF Set tragende WL oder Naxx ausgestattete Healer!
 also WAS war da fairer? Heute hat JEDER wie Du es so schön überspitzt schreibst S1-S3, JEDER hat Resilence, und Epic, also das sieht für mich ausgeglichener und fairer aus.

Über das Resilence ob das nun gut oder schlecht war das es eingeführt wurde kann man streiten, ich finds irgendwo ok. Damals sind die Pro Raider die Naxx gegangen sind mit ihrem PvE Zeug mal einen ganzen Tag PvP Leute ärgern gegangen im BG, heute ist PvE Zeug eben nix wert im BG. Und das ist ja auch so gedacht! Denn umgekehrt bist Du mit S Zeug auch die letzte Birne im Raid und wirst gekickt weil Du entweder wenig DMG machst oder instant Oom bist.

Ich glaube ganz einfach folgendes: Soweit ich mich erinnere hab ich mal gelesen, Du bist eher der PvE Spieler. Nun, Du bist einfach frustriert, das Du eben nicht wie vor BC Raiden kannst und dann mit dem Equip auch noch im BG oder gar in der Arena den großen Max machen kannst! Ich glaub das wurmt Dich so sehr, das Du jetzt vom PvP so angefressen bist.


----------



## Avanatus (27. Mai 2008)

Fiddi schrieb:


> Naja eigentlich sollte die jeder gelesen haben bestätigs das doch auch. Denn in der Rechtssprechung gibt es einen spruch:
> 
> "Unwissenheit schützt vor strafe nicht." Denn nur weil du nicht weist das es verboten ist, wirst du nicht bestraft. so könnte dann jeder bot User argumentieren.
> 
> MFG Fiddi



Stimmt.

Ich kaufe aber kein Auto, sonden spiele lediglich ein SPIEL :-)

Und von mir aus koennen Bot User gerne tun was sie wollen. 
Es ist nicht mein Job dafuer zu sorgen, dass Bots nicht funktionieren - sondern der von Blizzard - dafuer bezahle ich.

Ich halte auch diese Powerleveling und Goldkauf Angebote fuer durchaus legitim - es muss doch jeder selber entscheiden was ihm sein Hobby wert ist. (auch verboten durch Nutzungsbedingungen)(Ich persoehnlich wuerde niemals VIRTUELLES Gold kaufen - so ein quatsch... Sobald der Stecker gezogen wird - ist mein teuer verdientes REALES Geld futsch...)

PS.: Ich hab sie uebrigens gelesen...


----------



## Draco1985 (27. Mai 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Über das Resilence ob das nun gut oder schlecht war das es eingeführt wurde kann man streiten, ich finds irgendwo ok. Damals sind die Pro Raider die Naxx gegangen sind mit ihrem PvE Zeug mal einen ganzen Tag PvP Leute ärgern gegangen im BG, heute ist PvE Zeug eben nix wert im BG. Und das ist ja auch so gedacht!



Abhärtung/Resilence ist eine halbgare Billig-Lösung des Problems. Das allein ist schonmal Grund genug, das als Schwachsinn abzutun.

Und was die S-Sets und dergleichen anbelangt: Entweder nicht mehr jedem BG-Leecher hinterherwerfen oder rauspatchen. Ganz einfach.


----------



## Theroas (27. Mai 2008)

Mal ein kurzer Einwurf: Die Gaymaster scheinen nicht genug Arbeit zu haben.

Einen PvP Server Spieler dafür bestrafen, daß er einem anderen PvP Server Spieler schadet,
Fairness hin oder her. Einhundert Tickets hät ich meiner Zeit schreiben können..

Wenn das in Mode kommt..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (27. Mai 2008)

*SPIELER GEGEN SPIELER*

.....

Die PvP-Realms werden eingerichtet um offene Kampfhandlungen zwischen Mitgliedern der Allianz und der Horde zu ermöglichen und zu testen. Dadurch haben Spieler auf diesen Realms mehr Möglichkeiten, Konflikte selbst zu klären. Dies bringt mit sich, dass manche Bestimmungen sich von denen auf normalen Realms unterscheiden. Diese Unterschiede sind im Folgenden aufgelistet.

....

*Gegnerische Fraktion*

Diese Kategorie deckt PvP Kämpfe zwischen Mitgliedern der Allianz und der Horde ab.

Die World of Warcraft Belästigungsbestimmungen gelten auf den PvP-Realms nicht, solange eine PvP-Lösung vorliegt. Charaktere können ihre Konflikte selbst auskämpfen, und die Game Master werden nur in Extremfällen eingreifen.

Handlungen, die normalerweise als "unehrenhaft" gelten würden, sind auf PvP-Realms normale Spielmechanismen.

Alle Bestimmungen im Zusammenhang mit dem allgemeinen Umgang von Spielern miteinander gelten weiterhin. Verstöße wie zum Beispiel anstößige Namen, obszöne Ausdrücke und Spamming werden gemäß unserer Bestimmungen geahndet.
.....

Quelle: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/policy/pvp.html


----------



## Thoryia (27. Mai 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Abhärtung/Resilence ist eine halbgare Billig-Lösung des Problems. Das allein ist schonmal Grund genug, das als Schwachsinn abzutun.
> 
> Und was die S-Sets und dergleichen anbelangt: Entweder nicht mehr jedem BG-Leecher hinterherwerfen oder rauspatchen. Ganz einfach.


Warum? Oder genauer, wieso bist Du so Verbittert deswegen? Wen oder was stören die S Set oder die Resilence? Und bei was genau?

Bluescreen, auch Dir noch einmal auch wenn das noch 1000 mal gepostet wird: ER wollte den 25er eben NICHT killen, denn Fluch der Erschöpfung verlangsamt! Und genau DAS war der Bann Grund, er hat verhindert, das der Mage aus der Mob Gruppe flüchten konnte um (witzig ich weiss) gegen ihn PvP machen zu können. Er hat KEINEN Dmg gemacht, DAS war der Grund zum Bann!


----------



## Draco1985 (27. Mai 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Warum? Oder genauer, wieso bist Du so Verbittert deswegen? Wen oder was stören die S Set oder die Resilence? Und bei was genau?



Kann ich dir gerne sagen:

Der Zweck von Resilence war, PvP und PvE zu trennen. Sinnvoller wäre es da gewesen, kein Raid-Equip in BGs und kein PvP-Equip in Raid-Instanzen zu erlauben. Die eine Abfrage dürfte programmiertechnisch durchaus machbar sein. Die Einführung von Resilence hat das Problem nicht gelöst, sondern nur auf andere Streitpunkte verlagert.

Was die S-Sets angeht: Ich hab schon mehrfach zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass ich ich zwar Casual bin, es aber hasse wenn Entwickler den Spielern etwas schenken. Wenn die PvP'ler ein mit T6 gleichwertiges Set wollen, dann sollte das an hohe Arenawertungen gebunden sein und zwar sowohl was das "Kaufen", als auch was das Tragen angeht. Das S4 ist da endlich mal eine Besserung, aber die wird dadurch zunichte gemacht, dass man den BG-Leechern jetzt das S2 hinterherwirft.


----------



## Rojan (27. Mai 2008)

das zählt genauso zum pvp. oder erzählst mir jetzt auch das mindcontrol kein pvp is, weils keinen schaden macht?

lächerliche erbesnzählerei, thoryia


----------



## Bluescreen07 (27. Mai 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Bluescreen, auch Dir noch einmal auch wenn das noch 1000 mal gepostet wird: ER wollte den 25er eben NICHT killen, denn Fluch der Erschöpfung verlangsamt! Und genau DAS war der Bann Grund, er hat verhindert, das der Mage aus der Mob Gruppe flüchten konnte um (witzig ich weiss) gegen ihn PvP machen kann. Er hat KEINEN Dmg gemacht, DAS war der Grund zum Bann!


Der GM hat einen Fehler gemacht, trainen von mobs ist auf PVP-Servern erlaubt!

_Handlungen, die normalerweise als "unehrenhaft" gelten würden, sind auf PvP-Realms normale Spielmechanismen._

Blizzard unterstützt so etwas sonst hätte sie die "Schandepunktesystem" eingeführt (WOW = CS 2.0)


----------



## Thoryia (27. Mai 2008)

Also das ist jetzt nur eine Vermutung, aber ich glaube es wäre ungleich schwieriger, vor dem Betreten eines BG oder einer Instanz das Equip und die Taschen zu Scannen und bei eventuellem vorhanden sein von PvP oder PvE Equip den Zutritt zu verwehren!?

Was da los gewesen wäre ist Dir doch wohl klar? Und ich verstehe auch nicht den sinn dahinter? jeder ist doch intelligent genug zu merken, das er mit dem jeweiligen "Anti"Equip nix mehr reisst? Also wozu bevormunden?
Und zum Thema BG Leecher: ja gut, die können sich dann S2 leechen. Und, was haben Sie davon? In der Arena werden Sie trotzdem nur mit SKILL und dem richtigen Bracket hoch kommen, ohne dem gehts auch nicht mit S2!

Also ich verstehe Deine Aufregung dahin gehend überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Thoryia (27. Mai 2008)

Rojan schrieb:


> das zählt genauso zum pvp. oder erzählst mir jetzt auch das mindcontrol kein pvp is, weils keinen schaden macht?
> 
> lächerliche erbesnzählerei, thoryia


Regeln sind dazu da, das man sich dran hält. Geh vor MC und mach MindControl und wirf Leute in die Lava, der Bann lässt nicht lang auf sich warten. Dann kannst Du hier auch solch einen tollen Thread eröffnen.


----------



## mandax (27. Mai 2008)

finde es nur zeit verschwendung lowis zu killen, was habt ihr davon ueber haupt macht auch keinen spass . ist genau so wie 5 järige zu schlagen in meinen augen der hat auch keine chanche euch zu vermöbeln


----------



## Draco1985 (27. Mai 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Also das ist jetzt nur eine Vermutung, aber ich glaube es wäre ungleich schwieriger, vor dem Betreten eines BG oder einer Instanz das Equip und die Taschen zu Scannen und bei eventuellem vorhanden sein von PvP oder PvE Equip den Zutritt zu verwehren!?



Das wäre eine Abfrage, vergleichbar mit der, ob ein Char einen Heroic-Schlüssel hat. Man packt alle "nicht erwünschten" Items auf eine Blacklist und lässt die mit dem derzeitigen Equip der Charaktere abgleichen. Fertig.



> Was da los gewesen wäre ist Dir doch wohl klar?



Ja, das Problem dass PvE'ler mit ihrem Raid-Equip keine BGs mehr "stören" wäre erledigt gewesen, der "Kein PvP-Zeug in Raidinis" wäre nur ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit.



> Und ich verstehe auch nicht den sinn dahinter? jeder ist doch intelligent genug zu merken, das er mit dem jeweiligen "Anti"Equip nix mehr reisst? Also wozu bevormunden?



Wirklich? Ist jeder intelligent genug dafür? Ich glaube die Leute die sich das S1 als "Raid-Einstiegsset" zusammenleechen sehen das etwas anders. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Und zum Thema BG Leecher: ja gut, die können sich dann S2 leechen. Und, was haben Sie davon? In der Arena werden Sie trotzdem nur mit SKILL und dem richtigen Bracket hoch kommen, ohne dem gehts auch nicht mit S2!



Trotzdem ist das S2 Epic und fördert Leecher in den BGs, die diese ansonsten gar nicht erst betreten hätten. Die reinen PvE'ler, die das wie gesagt nur haben wollen um sich den Raideinstieg zu erleichtern könnte man so ganz einfach aus den BGs bekommen, wo sie stören.

Das meinte ich nebenbei mit dem Verlagern der Probleme, statt sie zu lösen.


----------



## Thoryia (27. Mai 2008)

Im Grunde sind Lowie Gilden Schuld, das sie Leute mit PvP Equip in Instanzen und Raids mitnehmen. Ich bin für das vor langer Zeit angekündigte Resi Aggro ziehen, dann hätt das einfacher ein Ende...

Aber was Dich daran stört, das PvE´ler mit ihrem Equip ins BG gehen, kann ich noch nicht ganz verstehen. 

Und mit der "was da los gewesen wäre" meine ich die Welle der Entrüstung, die Blizzard entgegen geschwappt wäre wegen dieser Bevormundung, du darfst NUR mit PvP Equip Arena und BG gehen und NUR mit PvE Equip Raiden! Also das ist Schwachfug, und Gott sei Dank nie eingeführt worden bzw. in Erwägung gezogen worden.


----------



## Rojan (27. Mai 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Regeln sind dazu da, das man sich dran hält. Geh vor MC und mach MindControl und wirf Leute in die Lava, der Bann lässt nicht lang auf sich warten. Dann kannst Du hier auch solch einen tollen Thread eröffnen.



ich verweise hier auf die vielmals zitierten agb's, das ist eindeutig nicht untersagt. wenn ich das mit ein und demselben spieler ne stunde treibe, is das was anderes. fällt dann wohl unter physische belästigung. aber ne einmalaktion (2, 3) sind keineswegs einen ban wert.

finds halt schade das, anstatt sich gegenstrategien auszudenken, immer gleich iwo geheult wird bzw gms überstrapaziert werden. onlinespiele....ein spiegel der gesellschaft..


----------



## Lortox (27. Mai 2008)

Du hast alles richtig gemacht meiner meinung nach! Da bekommt der andere noch 10 % haltbarkeitschaden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Ich wucher auch immer jmd der fast tot ist und lass in vom mob verkloppen das er Reppkosten hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also meiner meinung nach ist sowas fast wie pvp bei mir haben sie das auch immer gemacht und nun zahl ichs ihnen halt heim. Naja und der hatte halt schlechten tag wegen dem ticket denke ich, bei mir hab ich mal nen ban bekommen weil ich einen mit emotes gespamt habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Lortox


----------



## Kyreen (27. Mai 2008)

> Was Du gemacht hast war beim besten Willen kein PvP. Du warst schon haushoch überlegen, aber hast dann auch noch alles getan um dem Spieler durch ausnutzen der Spielmechanik maximal zu schaden.



Doofe Frage, aber ist Player vs Player kein PvP?!^^ ich weiß was du meinst... aber egal

Das ist mir damals voll oft passiert, hät ich da ein Ticket schreiben sollen?... 
Das ist doch total lächerlich, vorallem bei nur einem mal....
Manche Leute haben echt sorgen, echt, total lächerlich^^


----------



## Sevydos (27. Mai 2008)

Es ist absichtlich so gemacht, dass man keine Repkosten durch Tode beim PvP bekommt - und dann fängt man an und sucht sich Möglichkeiten den anderen Spieler gewollt diese Repkosten zu verschaffen?

Meiner Meinung nach ist es einen Bann wert. Ausserdem, wie schon gesagt, man kann bei HighLvLer vs Lowie wohl kaum vom eigentlichen "PvP" sprechen. Dann noch den Gegner durch Mobs töten zu lassen, also so, dass er noch "mehr" Schaden bekommt - Das find ich unter aller Sau. 

Naja, mich brauchts nicht zu bekümmern, die Zeit auf nem PvP Server ist für mich nun vorbei.

...wie kann man nur stolz sein, auf solch eine jämmerliche Tat?
Lässt sehr auf den Charakter eines Menschen schliessen?!
Und lächerlich ist nicht, sich deswegen zu beschweren, sondern so etwas zu tun.
...wem Ganken nicht mehr reicht... Einfach nur erbärmlich, das Verhalten mancher Leute!

Meine Meinung. Ende.


----------



## Mindista (27. Mai 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Regeln sind dazu da, das man sich dran hält. Geh vor MC und mach MindControl und wirf Leute in die Lava, der Bann lässt nicht lang auf sich warten. Dann kannst Du hier auch solch einen tollen Thread eröffnen.



so schauts aus,

auf die tolle idee bin ich auch mal gekommen.

anschließend nettes gespräch mit nem gm + 3 stunden bann.

gerechtfertigt meiner meinung nach.


----------



## Sikes (27. Mai 2008)

Ich wiederhole mich gerne...



Sikes schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt... was hat ein "Kampf" (z.B. lvl 20 Schurke gegen lvl 70 Mage) bitte mit PvP zu tun? Ich versteh unter PvP Spieler die sich gegenseitig bekämpfen... ein lowie kann da ja wirklich nicht von kämpfen sprechen... Klar, jeder entscheidet selbst ob er auf einem PvP Server spielt oder nicht... ABER: Wenn jemand schreibt: "Hilfe hier hats Hordies/Allies die uns ganken!" ERWARTE ich dann auch das sofort JEDER der nicht gerade im BG oder in einer Ini ist angetrabt kommt und einem hilft... DAS ist PvP! Nur leider macht das niemand, aber jeder will einem sagen wie ein PvP Server funktioniert. Alle die nur Arena oder BG's machen, können auch gleich so gut auf einen PvE server gehn. Daher finde ich es schwach von denen die mit "mimimimi selber schuld" rumflamen, wenn ein lowie gerade im PvP gegen einen 70er unterlegen ist.



Wie gesagt... Nur wer sich im groben und ganzen daran hält, kann auch behaupten er verhält sich auf einem PvP Server korrekt. Dann kann man auch drüber hinwegsehen, dass Lowies gegankt werden bzw. dann gehört es auch wirklich dazu. (Vorallem bei newbies, wenn als antwort kommt: "hol doch deine Gilde zur Hilfe" und man (noch) keine hat!)

Im moment laufen für mich die PvP Server wie RP Server... Jeder (Zumindest grösstenteils) macht genau NUR das was auch auf einem normalen PvE Server machbar wäre. Und bevor nicht jeder einzelne PvP Server Spieler (wie oben beschrieben) jedem sofort zur Hilfe kommt, aber hier rumblökt dass es eben ein PvP Server sei, soll BITTE gehen...


----------



## Prenne (27. Mai 2008)

auf nem pvp server ok


----------



## Tinytimmy (27. Mai 2008)

also mal ehrlich, repkosten auf dem lvl sind, selbst wenns der main ist, total lächerlich. davon abgesehen ist ein fluch der schwäche verteilen nun wirklich kein ganken. der hät ja auch mal nen pot einwefen können oä... dann wär im evt nüscht passiert.
übrigens hat der lowie 'angefangen' und der te hatte nie im sinn ihn 'besonders' zu belästigen, wollt sich nur nun kurzen spass machen.
wer intelligent genug ist (leider hier die wenigsten) liest sich auch durch wie's ausgegangen ist. jaha blizz hat sich entschuldigt und ihm 2 tage spielgutschrift gegeben. ohwunder! alle die xxx die den te flamen sollten sich das mal durch den kopf gehen lassen. am besten an der frischen luft.

greetz tiny


----------



## Ðarky :) (27. Mai 2008)

Ich persönlich hätte dem mage kurz geholfen die mobs wegzukloppen...naja jedem das seine...


----------



## Priestheal (27. Mai 2008)

Das muss aber ein scheiss mieser GM gewesen sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Trotzdem PvP( vs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )  bleib PvP das kann auch kein blöder GM vereiteln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mach dir nichts draus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (27. Mai 2008)

Tinytimmy schrieb:


> übrigens hat der lowie 'angefangen' und der te hatte nie im sinn ihn 'besonders' zu belästigen, wollt sich nur nun kurzen spass machen.


Ja sicher! Was hat ein 70er in einem Lowlevelgebiet zu suchen --> Vorgebirge des Hügellandes (Stufe 20-30)? 
Und dann kommt er rein zufällig am Stützpunkt der anderen Fraktion vorbei und stellt sich mit ins Kampfgetümmel!


Thedynamike schrieb:


> Da die Arenawartezeiten bei 11min lagen und ich sowieso noch in Southshore war *beschloss ich Tarrens Mühle einen Besuch abzustatten.
> Ein 25er Frostmage kämpfe kurz vor TM gegen 3 Mobs* aus der Umgebung, setzte Frostnova ein und erwischte mich mit.


----------



## Megamage (27. Mai 2008)

Also ich finde das net richtig gerechtfertigt, aber doch nen bissl, weil du hast ihn ja Tot gedotet du hattest nur das pech das er durch die Mobs gekiltl worden ist nicht durch dich!


----------



## iBorg (27. Mai 2008)

das geschieht dir auch irgendwo recht was kloppst auf lowi rum der eh keine chance hat gegen dich 1000g an den gm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genohunter (27. Mai 2008)

@TE

Was dir hier vom GM vorgeworfen und mit Temp Ban bestraft worden ist fällt in die Rubrik "Mobdraining".
Ist zwar sehr freizügig ausgelegt diese Regelung, aber unterm Strich hast du das ja gemacht. Du hast den armen Kerl durch den Fluch daran gehindert aus eigener Kraft noch von den Mobs weg zu kommen. Hättest du ihn umgehauen trau ich mich Stein und Bein wetten, wär dir nix passiert.

Aber, Leute die Chars die gute 50 Level unter dem eigenen sind ummachen oder angreifen, hab ich eh gefressen, hüben wie drüben.


----------



## Lillyan (27. Mai 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Also ich finde das net richtig gerechtfertigt, aber doch nen bissl, weil du hast ihn ja Tot gedotet du hattest nur das pech das er durch die Mobs gekiltl worden ist nicht durch dich!



Er hat ihm einen Fluch verpaßt, der ihm gar keinen Schaden macht, sondern ihn nur schwächt. Es war also klar, daß er an den Mobs sterben würde und nicht an einem vom TE verursachten Schaden. Das ist es, was für mich den Unterschied macht. Ich finde es schade, daß der TE Gratistage und eine Entschuldigung bekommen hat. Hätte er den Spieler "ganz normal" im PvP getötet (ja, PvP = Spieler gegen Spieler und nicht von anderem Spieler geschwächter Spieler gegen Monster) hätte ihm keiner was Vorwerfen können. Es wäre zwar immernoch unfair gewesen, aber halt eben PvP.


----------



## Dive-Master (27. Mai 2008)

bisschen albern von dem lowlvl finde ich. 

erstens : ist ein pvp server

zweitens : die paar silber rep kosten 

drittens : ich beschwere mich ja auch nicht gleich bei blizz, weil meine gruoppe in einem raid mal mist gemacht hat, und ich 25g rep kosten habe.


der soll sich mal entschuldigen


----------



## ReWahn (27. Mai 2008)

PvP-Server = Krieg zwischen Allianz und Horde. Krieg. nicht ich-hau-nur-leute-die-sich-wehren-und-auch-schläge-wollen-kinderkram. Denkt mal ein bisschen wie euer char denken würe. dem isses scheissegal ob der mensch da vorne sich wehren kann, denn menschen dind feinde. deshalb wird der umgehauen, egal was is. dass es 'strafbar' ist, den gegner von mobs killen zu lassen (also dazu beizutragen) weiss man, aber wenn du ihn einfach mit nem shaowbolt umgenuked hättest wär garantiert nix passiert...
Wenn du  einen lowie regelrecht corpsecampst is das verwerflich, wenn du ihn aber nur im vorbeigehen 1 oer 2 mal umnukest is das ok. PvP-Server is halt dafür gemacht. Angriffe von lowie-städtchen wie southshore oder so  sind auch nich schlimm wenn mans nich übertreibt. geh hin, hau alles um, geh wieder weg. nix gegen einzuwenden.


----------



## slook (27. Mai 2008)

Fluix schrieb:


> es war insofern gerechtfertigt, weil du ihn nicht gekillt, sondern ihn nur runtergekloppt (gedotet) hast, er somit nicht direkt duch dich sondern durch die mobs gestorben ist und damit seine rüstung schaden erhielt, das ist kein pvp.



das doch grade dir sinn vom open pvp....tot machen kann jeder, aber so timen bzw nochn mob pullen durch den der gegner dann stirbt und repp bekommt ist schwerer

<3<3<3<3

gm istn bissl dumm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ingeborch (27. Mai 2008)

Ja, liebe Leser dieses Forums, sie haben es tatsächlich auf die Seite 22 geschafft bei einem Thema, in dem es darum geht, dass ein Spieler durch einen anderen Spieler satte 3 Silber virtuelle Reparaturkosten berappen musste und sich darüber so dermaßen aufgeregt hat, dass der Andere erstmal aussetzen musste.

Fragen Sie sich gerade auch, wo Sie hier gelandet sind?

Jungs und Mädels - immer feste drauf! Schnaps ist Schnaps und Spiel ist Spiel.^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracocephalus (28. Mai 2008)

Wie absurd das hier alles ist ^^

Dabei ist es klar geregelt: Keine PvP-Lösung --> kein PvP --> Belästigung --> Bann

Es ist herzlich unwichtig, ob er das einmal oder 100x gemacht hat. Nur zum Spaß oder aus Bosheit. Als Reaktion auf einen Angriff oder unprovoziert. 

Es reicht, es einmal zu machen, wie und warum sind egal. 

Man muß dafür kein Ticket schreiben, kann es aber machen. Man kann da als GM etwas freundlich sein, muß es aber nicht. 

Das ist wie fahren ohne sich anzuschnallen. Wird man erwischt, kann der Beamte ein Auge zudrücken, aber er muß nicht. Muß man zahlen, braucht man nicht zu heulen, denn die Regeln sind eindeutig.

Schon interessant, wie wenig Ahnung die meisten hier von den Spielregeln haben...

D.


----------



## Draco1985 (28. Mai 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Im Grunde sind Lowie Gilden Schuld, das sie Leute mit PvP Equip in Instanzen und Raids mitnehmen. Ich bin für das vor langer Zeit angekündigte Resi Aggro ziehen, dann hätt das einfacher ein Ende...



Wäre auch eine mögliche Lösung. Aber IMO größerer Programmieraufwand als eine Abfrage des Equips am Instanzeingang oder der Arena-/BG-Anmeldung.



> Aber was Dich daran stört, das PvE´ler mit ihrem Equip ins BG gehen, kann ich noch nicht ganz verstehen.



So wie ich dich verstanden habe hast DU dich doch darüber aufgeregt, dass die Raid-Pros mit ihrem Highend-PvE-Equip seinerzeit die BGs aufgemischt haben?

PvE und PvP sind so wie sie bei WoW angelegt wurden leider nur begrenzt kompatibel. Hier eine HARTE Equip-Trennung einzuführen wäre der einzig logische Schritt, um zu verhindern, dass Einige Spieler mit Über-Equip durch die BGs pflügen und Frisch-70er nur Kanonenfutter sind, bis sie sich selber das Equip erfarmt haben.

Natürlich funktioniert das dann auch nur unter der Voraussetzung, dass die Zugänglichkeit der PvP-Sets massiv eingeschränkt wird. Wie gesagt, binde das Zeug an 2200+ Arena-Wertung zum Kaufen und Anlegen und das Problem ist effektiv gelöst. Die die was drauf haben und das Set verdienen bekommen es, das sind aber vergleichsweise wenige, sodass das Balancing einfacher wird.



> Und mit der "was da los gewesen wäre" meine ich die Welle der Entrüstung, die Blizzard entgegen geschwappt wäre wegen dieser Bevormundung, du darfst NUR mit PvP Equip Arena und BG gehen und NUR mit PvE Equip Raiden! Also das ist Schwachfug, und Gott sei Dank nie eingeführt worden bzw. in Erwägung gezogen worden.



Was ist daran Unsinn? So werden die Spieler gezwungen, die Sets dazu zu nutzen wozu sie gedacht sind. Und ich sprach nicht davon, alles PvE-Equip aus dem PvP zu verbannen, sondern nur das aus Raid-Instanzen (bei derzeitigem Stand alles ab Kara). Und PvP-Equip bliebe weiterhin Farm- und Daily-tauglich.

Und Aufschrei hin oder her - den gibts auch bei jeder einzelnen Balance-Änderung. Die Spieler akzeptieren es und spielen weiter. Mal davon abgesehen dass es nur Spieler betrifft die sowohl raiden als auch PvP machen und diese in der Mehrzahl eh zwei unterschiedliche Sets (mindestens) haben dürften.


----------



## Grimmzahn (28. Mai 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Der Mage hatte nur noch relativ wenig HP, worauf ich beschloss ihm einfach einen 'Fluch der Erschöpfung' (mit 'Fluch Verstärken') zu geben und dem Add-Train die Arbeit zu lassen den Mage zu verhauen.



/golfclap


----------



## Melonix (28. Mai 2008)

Wen du in das nägste mal begegnes mache das haue in dr...platt....bannen das ich nicht lache......und dan noch 3 stunden....Die haben doch ein weg


----------



## Männchen (28. Mai 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Grüßt euch, soeben wurde mein Account für drei Stunden von einem GM gebannt.
> Wollte mal anfragen ob ich mich bei folgendem Sachverhalt eventuell über den GM beschweren kann.
> 
> Ich spielte mit meinem 70er Hexenmeister auf dem PvP Server 'Blackrock'. Da die Arenawartezeiten bei 11min lagen und ich sowieso noch in Southshore war beschloss ich Tarrens Mühle einen Besuch abzustatten.
> ...



Im Realen Leben nennt man so etwas Sadismus und ich persönlich finde die Strafe zu Milde. PvP Server hin oder her. Dein Verhalten im Spiel erinnert etwas an die SAW Filme.


----------



## wowhunter (28. Mai 2008)

die sache ist die: du darfst den mage selber killen aber ihn nicht von 3 mobs verhauen lassen, weil sonst seine rüssi zerfällt, und das sein gold vorrat in mitleidenschaft zieht. 

ich finde sache auch ein bisschen komisch: ein 25er frostmage benutzt die nova und ein 70er warlock wird getroffen??? lol hast du keine widerstände oder was??



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Horez (28. Mai 2008)

großer böser hexer tötet 25 er oh mann peinlich peinlich 

na ja aber dennoch ist das panne wenn du da 3 stunden bann bekommst immerhin hast du den ja nicht den ganzen tag getötet


----------



## celticfrost (28. Mai 2008)

quack schrieb:


> Ich werd nicht mehr. Was für eine abstruse Logik du doch hast. Du biegst deine Definitionen wohl auch so hin wie du sie brauchst, was?
> 
> EVP. Ich lach mich tot. Mach dich doch nicht selbst lächerlich mit solch Gedankenschinden ;-)



meine fresse, gerade erst aufgewacht und noch bissle kater im kopf?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schonmal was davon gehört?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hansimglück (28. Mai 2008)

naja versteh das nicht selbst im 70er bereich gibts unterschiede wie ich bin grad neu 70 hab equip von 60-70 und komm da an da ist ein 70er mit voll t6 bzw s3 darf der gut equipte den dann auch net auf nem pvp server umbringen da es unfair ist. hab auch char auf pvp server da isses normal das die zb allys täglich TM raiden wo zu 90% nur kleine sind am anfang bis da hilfe kommt. Wenn blitz gebiete macht die umkämpftes gebiet heissen und du automatisch dort pvp an hast ist das doch so gewollt das du da auch mal stirbst egal von welchem lvl . was ich aber hasse sind die typen die dich sehen und dich ne stunde verfolgen und campen .


----------



## Shadowmelter (28. Mai 2008)

also ich versteh das gemotze hier ja garnicht ^^

auch ich werde ab und zu mal wenn ich zu dämlich war pvp auslaufen zu lassen hier und dort immer mal wieder umgehustet. aber was solls ? dafür gibt es doch nunmal pvp oder nicht ? ok ich spiele auf einem PVE server aber ich finde es ok die gegnerische fraktion immer mal wieder daran zu erinnern das wir rein von de story keine freunde sind und uns gefälligst gegenseitig umzuhupen haben wenn wir denn schon so blöde sind und pvp ausserhalb von schlachtfeldern zu aktivieren. 

was nicht ok ist wäre wenn ein lvl 70er z.b. auf meinem PVP server auf dem ich ab und zu mal spielen penetrant sogar stundenlang wartet bis ich als geist an meinem körper ankomme nur um mich dann direkt wieder zu ganken. 

aber auch als 70er hxm finde ich es nicht verwerflich mal eben im vorbeigehn einem lowlevel der pvp aktiv ist mal ein paar flüche vorn kopf zu knallen und weiterzugehn als wär nix gewesen. repkosten im unteren levelbereich durch pvp tode sollte man verkraften können.

ärgerlich ist es zwar das es immer mal wieder spieler gibt welche AE angriffe der gegnerischen fraktion nutzen um ihren spaß zu haben. ka wie oft ich schon pvp aktiv wurde oder von massen von mobs die aggro bekam weil einer durch meinen AE gelaufen ist. genauso mache ich es aber auch des öfteren mal immer wieder gerne. schön auf der insel beim dailyquesten mal einen paladin in panik versetzen ^^. ich ziehe die aggro von ettlichen mobs, renne zum paladin der grade eben weihe gespammt hat, stell mich genau in den paladin und wenn die mobs da sind mach ich vanish ^^

ja ich kann mir gut vorstelllen das er in dem moment total am abkotzen ist abe so wird es mit mir ja auch immermal wieder gemacht. man sollte halt erstmal denken bevor man handelt und mit seinen AE angriffen evtl etwas vorsichtiger umgehen. eigene dummheit sag ich da nur.

was mich am post vom TE amüsiert ist das ein level 25 magier es scheinbar geschafft hat einen level 70er zu frosten. sollte dies rein statistisch eigendlich garnicht möglich sein weil man normalerweise bei so einem levelunterschied immer allem widersteht ?

mfg shadow


----------



## Mindista (28. Mai 2008)

Shadowmelter schrieb:


> ...



der kleine aber feine unterschied ist der, vom gegankt werden bekommt man keine 10% rüssi schaden und somit keine repkosten. 

natürlich war beim fall des TE der finanzielle ingameschaden des opfers recht gering.

nehmen wir mal ein extrem beispiel:

opfer: irgend ein 70er hordie, sagen wir mal t6 oder vergleichbar equipt.

täter: ich mit meinem draenei priester.

nun lasse ich ihn per gedankenkontrolle irgendwo runterfallen, so das er stirbt und repkosten bekommt.
eventuell mache ich das dann sogar mehrmals.

was kostet bei solchen equip einmal sterben ?

ist das dann immernoch pvp und somit für beide seiten funny und fürs opfer ertragbar?


----------



## Finel (28. Mai 2008)

Du hast deinen Bann völlig zurecht bekommen. Was du getan hast ist einfach nur schwach, tut mir leid, ich meine aus Langeweile in Lowlevelgebiete zu gehn und kleine Gegner zu hauen ist für mich ja schon arm genug, aber sowas muss echt nicht sein, sei mal froh, dass es nicht mehr als 3 Std. sind, PvP hin oder her...


----------



## Mahrale (28. Mai 2008)

Ich finde das Ticket übertrieben. Auf einem PVP Server ist man halt immer dieser Gefahr ausgesetzt und es macht ja auch einen gewissen Reiz aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber eine Frage hätte ich dennoch:

Warum nicht einen Gegner angreifen, der evtl. auch gegen mich gewinnen könnte. Angst?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (28. Mai 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Was Du gemacht hast war beim besten Willen kein PvP. Du warst schon haushoch überlegen, aber hast dann auch noch alles getan um dem Spieler durch ausnutzen der Spielmechanik maximal zu schaden.


LoL
Gottseidank kam schon der Rückzieher von Blizz (siehe edit vom TE).
Sonst hätte ich bei _solchen_ Meinungen noch gedacht ich steh´ wirklich im Wald.
"Spielmechanik ausnutzen" :kopfschüttel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (28. Mai 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> ist das dann immernoch pvp...?


Zum Teufel: *JA*!


----------



## dobro (28. Mai 2008)

Find ich lächerlich wegen so was nen Bann zu kassieren, is halt so auf nem PvP Server also soll man nicht immer rummheulen wenn man getötet wird. Und Repkosten bei so nem Low Char würden mich auch nicht interessieren.


----------



## Gerbalin (28. Mai 2008)

Mh ich find es sehr lustig was hier manche so schreiben. Es gibt aber hier wie überall nun mal pro und kontra Meinungen. PvP ist eigentlich immer Ansichtssache und Handhabung, recht kann man es nie allen machen und die Leute sehen zum größten Teil unterschiedliche Varianten. Was ich schlimm finde sind die ganzen Leute die immer heulen müssen, dafür sollte man Euch schon mal paar Stunden lang ganken *g*

PvP Server hab eben ein bestimmtest System, mit diesem muss man leben oder sich auf einen anderen Server begeben. Ich persönlich spiel auf einen PvP Server, ich ganke und ich hau Leute in den unterschiedlichsten Situationen weg und werde auch weggehauen. Das gehört dazu, sicher hab ich manchmal auch nen Hals aber ich hab mir den Server ausgesucht und muss somit eben damit leben. Ich spielte früher Ally und fand Horde vor allem in Strangel usw ziemlich störend, hab auch oft nen Main in die Nähe gestellt und mich ausgiebig mit Leuten beschäftigt die meinten meinen Twink ganken zu müssen. Vor allem wenn ein Gegenüber umgeloggt hat weil sein Twink im gleichen LvL-Bereich durch meine Hand gestorben ist, war es meist sehr lustig sich dann Stunden mit nem anderen High-lvl zu kloppen. Mittlerweile spiel ich Hordepriest auf dem gleichen Server und muss sagen beide Seiten nehmen sich überhaupt nichts was übergriffe betrifft. Es ist eben fressen und gefressen werden dabei spielt Ort, Zeit und Situation keine Rolle. Der Reiz eines PvP-Servers ist auch das man immer auf der Hut sein muss und ein paar cd`s für bestimmte Situationen bereit hält.

Was hat das bitte mit Moral zu tun wen ich wann, wie oder wo umhaue? Das ist ein Spiel und PvP gehört zum Spielspaß dazu, es wird ja keiner gezwungen auf diesen Servern zu spielen. Es gibt eben Klassen die sind unbeliebt, Verhalten, Namen oder Gildentags da braucht man sich net wundern wenn man gebasht wird. Nur sollte man dann nicht weinen sondern aufstehen und die Herausforderung annehmen oder zu gegebener Zeit die Revanche suchen. Man sieht sich immer 2 Mal im leben, Addons die sich Namen der Ganker usw merken gibts ja bekanntlich. Mit Gästeaccount kann man ja auch schaun wer sich wo aufhält und wenn man Bock hat den mal bissi langweilen *g*

Ich möchte mal wissen wie viele sich hier beschweren und das alles "moralisch" schlimm finden, aber selbst schon einem auf 3% beim reggen den Todesstoß gegeben haben und lachend weiter gelaufen sind. Repkosten ist auch nicht unbedingt ein Grund zum weinen es gab nie soviel Gold wie seit BC.

Und so einer wie der 25er Mage sollte das spielen gleich aufgeben, denn er hat den Sinn und die Geschichte von WoW & PvP wohl nicht verstanden. Eigentlich müsste man ihn dafür ganken bis Bissspuren auf der Tastatur erkennbar sind.

Übrigens wisst Ihr was richtig Spaß macht? Einfach mal probieren: Wenn ein Mage mit Healer am farmen ist einfach mal den Healer sheepen, silencen usw und schaun was passiert *g*. Auch recht lustig ist Leute der gegnerischen Fraktion bei Tdm am Portstein den Berg runter zu werfen.


----------



## VILOGITY (28. Mai 2008)

SweetFalke schrieb:


> Drei Stunden? Viel zu wenig für Low-Level-Killer, die sich nicht im open PVP an 70er rantrauen... wie schon wer sagte, nutze die drei Stunden mal, um drüber nachzudenken...



/Sign

Jo so ist es Sorry.
Aber mal im ernst, mit nem 70er im lowi Gebieten rumrennen und den Roxxor machen..... Dazu nur ein LoL.
Egal ob PvP Server oder nicht....was bringt das ?
Aber die Ausrede, ist doch ein PvP Server da ist das doch erlaubt, reisst es wieder raus, kann man sich als KN (KannNichts) immer gut mit hinter verstecken......
BG ist aber anscheinend zu schwer und man, oh mein Gott, trifft auch noch 70er, gegen die könnte man ja verlieren oder die wehren sich, fallen auch nicht nach einem Dot um aua.....


----------



## champy01 (28. Mai 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> *
> ...Desweiteren wurde mir von offizieller Seite bestätigt, dass auf einem PvP Server alle PvP Handlungen tolleriert, bzw. sogar vorgesehen/beabsichtigt sind.*



Endlich mal schwarz auf weiss für die ganzen Möchtegernexperten hier im Thread. Das ist PVP.


----------



## Snatas (28. Mai 2008)

Sind die drei Stunden noch nicht um? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (28. Mai 2008)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> BG ist aber anscheinend zu schwer und man, oh mein Gott, trifft auch noch 70er, gegen die könnte man ja verlieren oder die wehren sich, fallen auch nicht nach einem Dot um aua.....


Er hatte sich bereits auf dem BG angemeldet.
Er hatte Wartezeit.
Es war langweilig.
Und warum Lowies killen? Weil es GEHT!
.

edit:


champy01 schrieb:


> Endlich mal schwarz auf weiss für die ganzen Möchtegernexperten hier im Thread. Das ist PVP.


Exakt.


----------



## Trinex (28. Mai 2008)

ganz schön viele antworten hier

na ja will auch mal meinen senf loslassen


ganz ehrlich das was du gemacht hast hat was hmmm lass es mich schonend ausdrücken.... unehrenhaftes.

das ist als ob du nem kind ne tellermine zum spielen gibst xD

solche leute wie du spielen auf Todeskrallen alli... -,-

der bann erfolgte in meinen augen zu recht...


----------

für ein faires pvp - Trinex
----------


----------



## Borberat (28. Mai 2008)

SweetFalke schrieb:


> Drei Stunden? Viel zu wenig für Low-Level-Killer, die sich nicht im open PVP an 70er rantrauen... wie schon wer sagte, nutze die drei Stunden mal, um drüber nachzudenken...



? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das muss so! PVP FTW!
Als lowie stundenlang von den allys gegangt werden bringt doch erst den richtigen Hass auf die Allys!
Dann hat man auch richtig Lust auf 70 denen das leben so schwer wie möglich zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ich mag das Prinzip, als Lowie kann man mit ein bischen übung den 70er recht schnell entkommen, einfach mal hinter nem Baum wiederbeleben und direct RS oder als Stealther sofor das weite suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich gang lowies nie bewusst, aber kille jeden Lowie den ich beim durchreiten der gebiete sehe sofort.
(Das mach ich auch mit jedem 70er oder als lowie bei jedem bei dem ich den lvl bereich noch sehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der letzte 70er der meinen 55er Hunter gegankt hat ist ca 20 mins hinter mir hergerannt (er war gott sei dank ein warri) und ist dann nach stunden des rumlatschens an meinem schlangenbiss gestorben...
DAS war geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und hätte die Sau mich nicht angegriffen hätte ich mit 18 ehre entgehen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (28. Mai 2008)

Trinex schrieb:


> ----------
> 
> für ein faires pvp - Trinex
> ----------


omg
-.-


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (28. Mai 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Er hatte sich bereits auf dem BG angemeldet.
> Er hatte Wartezeit.
> Es war langweilig.
> Und warum Lowies killen? Weil es GEHT!




Und wenn ich jemanden in den Kopf schieße ist das dann auch zu tolerieren? Es geht ja auch...*kopfschüttel*


----------



## theduke666 (28. Mai 2008)

BigBadBlackBear schrieb:


> Und wenn ich jemanden in den Kopf schieße ist das dann auch zu tolerieren? Es geht ja auch...*kopfschüttel*


Aeh, hallo?
WoW=Spiel
Dein Erguss hat nix damit zu tun.
Wenn Du nicht weisst warum, geh zum Psychiater.


----------



## Mindista (28. Mai 2008)

BigBadBlackBear schrieb:


> Und wenn ich jemanden in den Kopf schieße ist das dann auch zu tolerieren? Es geht ja auch...*kopfschüttel*



nunja der vergleich hinkt ein wenig.

das eine ist ein spiel, das andere bitterer ernst.


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (28. Mai 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Aeh, hallo?
> WoW=Spiel
> Dein Erguss hat nix damit zu tun.
> Wenn DU nicht weisst warum, geh zum Psychiater.




Und du verstehst nicht worum es bei meiner Aussage ging,nur weil etwas geht muss es noch lange nicht RICHTIG sein.


----------



## theduke666 (28. Mai 2008)

BigBadBlackBear schrieb:


> Und du verstehst nicht worum es bei meiner Aussage ging,nur weil etwas geht muss es noch lange nicht RICHTIG sein.


Du verstehst wohl meine Aussage nicht:
Es muss keinen Grund geben, warum man einen Char der gegnerischen Fraktion killt, ob low oder nicht.
Es ist einfach so: Weil es geht, weil Blizz es so will.
.


----------



## champy01 (28. Mai 2008)

@ Mod

close plz!

sonst spammen die noch den ganzen Thread zu.


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (28. Mai 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Du verstehst wohl meine Aussage nicht:
> Es muss keinen Grund geben, warum man einen Char der gegnerischen Fraktion killt, ob low oder nicht.
> Es ist einfach so: Weil es geht, weil Blizz es so will.
> .




Es gibt immer noch sowas wie Moral,zumindestens in meinem Weltbild. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir Persönlich ist es einfach zu dumm einen Lowlevelchar umzuhauen.Ich kann es zwar aber ich tue es nicht.

Wahre größe zeigt man in dem man seine Macht nicht missbraucht.Alles andere ist meiner Meinung nach einfach nur erbärmlich.


----------



## quack (28. Mai 2008)

BigBadBlackBear schrieb:


> Es gibt immer noch sowas wie Moral,zumindestens in meinem Weltbild.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Moral in einem Spiel? Hallo? Wie kommt man auf die bescheuerte Annahme, daß es Moral in einem Spiel geben soll, in dem das Umlegen feindlich gesinnter Chars durch die Spielmechanik geradezu gefordert wird?

Meiner Meinung nach sind solche Aussagen wie deine "erbärmlich". 

"Wahre Grösse"; "Macht" - Ich lach mich tot.


----------



## _nErDi_ (28. Mai 2008)

ööhm wenn ich jetz einen gegner als priester mit gedankenkontrolle über ne klippe springen lasse, is das dann erlaubt? ^^ wär mal interessant, habs jetz sicher schon 100 mal gemacht und es hat noch keine beschwerden gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quack (28. Mai 2008)

BigBadBlackBear schrieb:


> Und du verstehst nicht worum es bei meiner Aussage ging,nur weil etwas geht muss es noch lange nicht RICHTIG sein.




Und du solltest deine Metapher ein wenig umsichtiger auswählen. Denn es sind Sprüche wie deine, die an dem geistigen Zustand einzelner WoW-Spieler zweifeln lassen.


----------



## quack (28. Mai 2008)

_nErDi_ schrieb:


> ööhm wenn ich jetz einen gegner als priester mit gedankenkontrolle über ne klippe springen lasse, is das dann erlaubt? ^^ wär mal interessant, habs jetz sicher schon 100 mal gemacht und es hat noch keine beschwerden gegeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Das ist mit Sicherheit erlaubt. Und auch Spassig ;-)


----------



## Kelki (28. Mai 2008)

hasste verdient... 24h ban wäre noch besser...


----------



## Draco1985 (28. Mai 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Du verstehst wohl meine Aussage nicht:
> Es muss keinen Grund geben, warum man einen Char der gegnerischen Fraktion killt, ob low oder nicht.
> Es ist einfach so: Weil es geht, weil Blizz es so will.



Wer behauptet solchen Mist?

Blizz macht nichts gegen Ganker, weil sie es nicht können. Erstens ist es immer schwierig sowas zu belegen und zweitens wären es zu viele um Spieler um tatsächlich jeden einzelnen zu verfolgen und zu bannen. Also halten sie sich in der Regel einfach da raus.

"Ich wasche meine Hände in Unschuld", schonmal gehört den Spruch?

Dasselbe trifft allerdings auch auf Sachen wie das Ausräumen von Gildenbanken, Ninjalooting, etc. zu. Auch da halten sie sich raus, weil sie es nicht regeln können.

Das macht keine von den genannten Sachen irgendwie weniger verwerflich.

Akzeptierts: Ganker gehören zum sozialen Bodensatz des Spiels, egal wie ihr es rechtfertigt. Ihr macht das nur aus dem Drang heraus anderen den Spaß zu verderben. Und das ist keinesfalls "Okay" oder "Erträglich".


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (28. Mai 2008)

quack schrieb:


> Und du solltest deine Metapher ein wenig umsichtiger auswählen. Denn es sind Sprüche wie deine, die an dem geistigen Zustand einzelner WoW-Spieler zweifeln lassen.




Schonmal was von gewollter Provokation gehört?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@theduke

Moral hat man oder hat man nicht ist nunmal so.Und da macht man dann auch keine Unterschiede ob Spiel oder nicht.

Und es wird also gefordert,das sich leute wie du in Lowlevel gebiete stellen und dort alles umhauen was nicht bei 3 den Ruhestein benutzt?

Man hast du ein spannendes WoW-Leben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Akzeptierts: Ganker gehören zum sozialen Bodensatz des Spiels, egal wie ihr es rechtfertigt. Ihr macht das nur aus dem Drang heraus anderen den Spaß zu verderben. Und das ist keinesfalls "Okay" oder "Erträglich".



Vielen dank dafür und von mir ein /signed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sailas (28. Mai 2008)

also pvp ist nunmal auch einen lowie umzuhauen. ist aus meiner sicht so weit erlaubt und in ordnung. was aber gar nicht geht ist einen lowie während er im kampf mit einem mob ist gerade so viel schaden zu verpassen das er durch den mob stirbt und damit die 10% rüstungsschaden abbekommt. wenn du lowies kloppen willst dann mach das, aber machs komplett. alles andere ist wirklich assi. 
wobei ich persönlich mich zwar ärgern würde, aber kein ticket deswegen schreiben würde.

auch die nummer die sich leider viele schurken (beider parteien) angeeignet haben sich anzuschleichen und einen im mobkampf zu stunnen um dann zuzuschauen wie man stirbt finde ich assi. aber ein ticket ist mir das nicht wert.


----------



## quack (28. Mai 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Wer behauptet solchen Mist?
> 
> Blizz macht nichts gegen Ganker, weil sie es nicht können. Erstens ist es immer schwierig sowas zu belegen und zweitens wären es zu viele um Spieler um tatsächlich jeden einzelnen zu verfolgen und zu bannen. Also halten sie sich in der Regel einfach da raus.
> 
> ...




Erstens machen sie nichts dagegen, weil sie es tolerieren bzw. auch begrüßen.
Zweitens ist dein Zitat einfach nur daneben gegriffen.
Drittens kannst du Ganken nicht mit dem Ausräumen der Gildenbak vergleichen. Wie kommt man nur auf so einen Vergleich.
Und zu guter letzt: Ganken ist Teil des Spiels. Akzeptier du das lieber. Und das ist "Okay" und sehr leicht "Erträglich". 

Mimimimi.....


----------



## quack (28. Mai 2008)

BigBadBlackBear schrieb:


> Schonmal was von gewollter Provokation gehört?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Also wenn du das als gewollte Provokation bezeichnest. Mein Beileid ;-)


----------



## Mindista (28. Mai 2008)

quack schrieb:


> Drittens kannst du Ganken nicht mit dem Ausräumen der Gildenbak vergleichen. Wie kommt man nur auf so einen Vergleich.



warum nicht? wenn der gildenleader keine beschränkungen reinpackt, kann man auch genauso gut sagen, eben weil es geht.


----------



## quack (28. Mai 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> warum nicht? wenn der gildenleader keine beschränkungen reinpackt, kann man auch genauso gut sagen, eben weil es geht.




Eben nicht, weil es einen Mechanismus gibt das zu unterbinden. Den gibt es aber im "Pvp" Bereich in diesem Falle nicht. Darum hinkt der Vergleich.


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (28. Mai 2008)

quack schrieb:


> Also wenn du das als gewollte Provokation bezeichnest. Mein Beileid ;-)



Ich finde es einfach lustig was dann für Möchtegernargumente von den Gankbefürwortern kommen.Es gibt keinen Plausiblen Grund es zu tun,außer seine eigene Unfähigkeit zur Show zu stellen.

"Weil ich es kann" ist da wohl das beste Beispiel als Möchtegern-Argument.

Ich kann als Administrator auch alle Emails von Usern im Netzwerk überwachen/auslesen(um mal in der virtuellen Welt zu bleiben) zwecks Sicherheit/Netzordnung bla blubb.
Aber ich tue es nicht,weil es einfach Moralisch verwerflich ist.
Bestraft werden würde ich nicht dafür,da es in gewissen Netzordnungen verboten ist das Netzwerk Privat zu nutzen.

Ergibt:Ich habe die Macht dazu,tue es aber nicht,weil ich sonst die "übergeordnete" Position missbrauchen würde.


----------



## mendozino (28. Mai 2008)

Ich spiel auch auf nem PvP Server. Das grösste Problem hier ist wohl die irrige Annahme mancher, dass alles was nicht durch die Spielmechanik unmöglich gemacht wird, erlaubt ist. Dem ist aber nicht so. Allein die Regel dass man sich so verhalten soll, dass man den Spielspass anderer nicht beeinträchtigt, würde einige hirnrissige Aktionen vieler PVP roxxors verbieten...und sollte es IMHO auch. Wenn jemand Spass dran hat, lowies zu ganken kann man allerdings auch nicht erwarten dass so jemand überlegt.


----------



## Mindista (28. Mai 2008)

quack schrieb:


> Eben nicht, weil es einen Mechanismus gibt das zu unterbinden. Den gibt es aber im "Pvp" Bereich in diesem Falle nicht. Darum hinkt der Vergleich.



deswegen sage ich ja auch, "wenn der gildenleader nix einschränkt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (28. Mai 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Wäre auch eine mögliche Lösung. Aber IMO größerer Programmieraufwand als eine Abfrage des Equips am Instanzeingang oder der Arena-/BG-Anmeldung.
> So wie ich dich verstanden habe hast DU dich doch darüber aufgeregt, dass die Raid-Pros mit ihrem Highend-PvE-Equip seinerzeit die BGs aufgemischt haben?



Ach aufgeregt hab ich mich nicht damals, es war halt nur mal eine willkommene Herausforderung gegen solche über Equipten Pve Typen zu zocken.
Ich hab mich halt nur geärgert das die PvE gemacht haben und dann aufgrund von über Equip auch im PvP vorne dabei waren. DAS wurde ja aufgrund Resilence nun geändert, DARUM bin ich eher Befürworter des Resi.


> PvE und PvP sind so wie sie bei WoW angelegt wurden leider nur begrenzt kompatibel. Hier eine HARTE Equip-Trennung einzuführen wäre der einzig logische Schritt, um zu verhindern, dass Einige Spieler mit Über-Equip durch die BGs pflügen und Frisch-70er nur Kanonenfutter sind, bis sie sich selber das Equip erfarmt haben.
> 
> Natürlich funktioniert das dann auch nur unter der Voraussetzung, dass die Zugänglichkeit der PvP-Sets massiv eingeschränkt wird. Wie gesagt, binde das Zeug an 2200+ Arena-Wertung zum Kaufen und Anlegen und das Problem ist effektiv gelöst. Die die was drauf haben und das Set verdienen bekommen es, das sind aber vergleichsweise wenige, sodass das Balancing einfacher wird.
> Was ist daran Unsinn? So werden die Spieler gezwungen, die Sets dazu zu nutzen wozu sie gedacht sind. Und ich sprach nicht davon, alles PvE-Equip aus dem PvP zu verbannen, sondern nur das aus Raid-Instanzen (bei derzeitigem Stand alles ab Kara). Und PvP-Equip bliebe weiterhin Farm- und Daily-tauglich.
> ...


Das einzige das man damit erreicht, ist was vor BC auch der Fall war. Einige wenige %, sagen wir unter 5 haben das Highend PvP Equip und pflügen genau wie Du schreibst durchs BG, der Rest wird nur abgefarmt. DAS genau hat Blizzard je geändert mit der einfachen Zugänglichkeit von PvP Sets, man wollte die Schere zwischen ÜBER Equip und Lowie Equip einfach nicht so weit auseinander gehen lassen.

Ich find die Lösung aktzeptabel, und wenn PvP Equipte mit in Raids gehen, dann ist es doch dem RL seine Schuld? Und PvE Equipte in BG stören mich nicht, die kriegen halt easy eins auf die Nase.

Und wenn Du sagst Du bist Casual, dann wundert mich, das Dich das so stört. Gehst halt BG 2-5 mal, hast Dein Spass, oder Raidest und nach 1-2 oder 3 Stunden Rechner aus. Das ganze 2-3 mal die Woche und Du bist chillig drauf und nicht so genervt davon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (28. Mai 2008)

mendozino schrieb:


> Ich spiel auch auf nem PvP Server. Das grösste Problem hier ist wohl die irrige Annahme mancher, dass alles was nicht durch die Spielmechanik unmöglich gemacht wird, erlaubt ist. Dem ist aber nicht so. Allein die Regel dass man sich so verhalten soll, dass man den Spielspass anderer nicht beeinträchtigt, würde einige hirnrissige Aktionen vieler PVP roxxors verbieten...und sollte es IMHO auch. Wenn jemand Spass dran hat, lowies zu ganken kann man allerdings auch nicht erwarten dass so jemand überlegt.




Ich wünsche mir die Ruchlosen Morde zurück*seufz*

Und endlich mal eine Ordentliche Bestrafung für Ganker.


----------



## VILOGITY (28. Mai 2008)

BigBadBlackBear schrieb:


> Es gibt immer noch sowas wie Moral,zumindestens in meinem Weltbild.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Mach Dir die Mühe nicht......
Klar WoW ist ein Game, aber hinter jedem Spieler gibt es einen RL Menschen !
Mal im ernst, jemand mit einem IQ über nem  Schnitzel wird seine Zeit nicht damit verschwenden, in Schlingendorntal mit LvL 70 rumzurennen und und Lowies zu killen, auch wenn es geht.......

Es gibt eben RL "Menschen" die so was nötig haben...... Gut, ist so, traurig aber wahr..... Mein Beileid und meinen Glückwunsch zugleich, da ihr offensichtlich die Zeit habt sie so zu verschwenden anstatt zu leveln, Raid, oder eben die anderen Dinge die das Game zu bieten hat.

Die meisten vergessen, ist ein Game, wird aber im RL gespielt und es geht auch RL Zeit drauf und und und.....
Wers nötig hat.......


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (28. Mai 2008)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Mach Dir die Mühe nicht......
> Klar WoW ist ein Game, aber hinter jedem Spieler gibt es einen RL Menschen !
> Mal im ernst, jemand mit einem IQ über nem  Schnitzel wird seine Zeit nicht damit verschwenden, in Schlingendorntal mit LvL 70 rumzurennen und und Lowies zu killen, auch wenn es geht.......
> 
> ...




Willst du jetzt die Schnitzel beleidigen?*g*

Nein aber mal Spaß beiseite,ich denke wir beide sind uns da einig,es ist einfach dummfug mit level 70 Lowlevels umzuboxen.

Und das jemand das tut um sich gut zu fühlen oder weil es ihm Spaß macht stimmt eigentlich eher traurig.


----------



## Thoryia (28. Mai 2008)

BigBadBlackBear schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir die Ruchlosen Morde zurück*seufz*
> 
> Und endlich mal eine Ordentliche Bestrafung für Ganker.


Die bringen rein garnix? Das war nur fürs killen von NPC die weit unter Deinem Level waren und Zivilisten? NIE gab es sowas fürs Ganken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VILOGITY (28. Mai 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Er hatte sich bereits auf dem BG angemeldet.
> Er hatte Wartezeit.
> Es war langweilig.
> Und warum Lowies killen? Weil es GEHT!
> ...



Wenn Du das nötig hast....... Gratz.
Nachtelf Jäger Spieler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (28. Mai 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Die bringen rein garnix? Das war nur fürs killen von NPC die weit unter Deinem Level waren und Zivilisten? NIE gab es sowas fürs Ganken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich hab ja gesagt ich wünsche sie mir zurück,aber nicht in welcher art und weise  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man nehme Ruchlose Morde für Lowlevelspieler und Lowlevelnpcs würze das ganze mit Ehreabzug und irgendeinem Debuff z.b.
Man wird einfach zu einem Huhn/Schwein(Esel*g*) sobald man LowlevelNPCs oder Lowlevelspieler angreift,solange man in dem Gebiet ist und mindestens für 20 minuten und es wird eine Meldung im /3 Ausgegeben XYZ ist nun zur Jagd frei gegeben.*g*


----------



## Neltharon (28. Mai 2008)

Ich häts auch so gemacht. Der Feind bleibt der Feind.

Wie viele Allianzler haben habe ich schon gesehen, die mich erst angegriffen haben als ich einem Dorfbewohner oder ähnlichem zu nahe gekommen bin und auf einmal Wachen gespawnt sind.

Und ja, ich hänge gerne in Allianzgebieten rum, weil es zu meinem Rollenspiel gehört.


----------



## Hantsch (28. Mai 2008)

tja


----------



## VILOGITY (28. Mai 2008)

BigBadBlackBear schrieb:


> Willst du jetzt die Schnitzel beleidigen?*g*
> 
> Nein aber mal Spaß beiseite,ich denke wir beide sind uns da einig,es ist einfach dummfug mit level 70 Lowlevels umzuboxen.
> 
> Und das jemand das tut um sich gut zu fühlen oder weil es ihm Spaß macht stimmt eigentlich eher traurig.




Nö nix gegen Schnitzel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ist ja OK, die Leute haben ja auch recht, es geht ja und ist auch machbar im Game, also ist es ja eigentlich  kein Problem.
Ich würde mich auch ärgern wenn mich deswegen einer Kxxxnoob nennt.
Weil im tiefsten inneren weis ich es ja auch das ich es bin, weil einen 30 LvL kleineren Char Platt machen, der vl. auch noch gerade  2 Mobs an der Backe hat........ jo, sry, disqualifiziert mich halt dann als......
Wer daran Spass hat, ja, wenn's so ist.........mein Beileid an seine Eltern.....


----------



## devilhunterX (28. Mai 2008)

Kein wunder das nie en GM antwortet wenns was wichtiges gibt, wenn jeder wegen soner kinderkacke gleich ein Ticket schreibt...


----------



## theduke666 (28. Mai 2008)

BigBadBlackBear schrieb:


> Bestraft werden würde ich nicht dafür,da es in gewissen Netzordnungen verboten ist das Netzwerk Privat zu nutzen.


Lol, Aushilfsadministrator würde es wohl eher bezeichnen.
Natürlich darfst DU die mails NICHT lesen, auch wenn sie "verbotenerweise" privat sind.
Der Datenschutz greift auch dort.
Aber egal, deine Argumentationen sind ja sowieso für Ablage M.



BigBadBlackBear schrieb:


> Man wird einfach zu einem Huhn/Schwein(Esel*g*) sobald man LowlevelNPCs oder Lowlevelspieler angreift,solange man in dem Gebiet ist und mindestens für 20 minuten und es wird eine Meldung im /3 Ausgegeben XYZ ist nun zur Jagd frei gegeben.*g*


Nette Idee, wenn auch nicht von Dir.
Jetzt überlege aber nochmal, warum Blizz sowas noch nicht eingeführt hat, und auch nie einführen würde.
Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (28. Mai 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Lol, Aushilfsadministrator würde es wohl eher bezeichnen.
> Natürlich darfst DU die mails NICHT lesen, auch wenn sie "verbotenerweise" privat sind.
> Der Datenschutz greift auch dort.
> Aber egal, deine Argumentationen sind ja sowieso für Ablage M.




Auslesen/Überwachen schrieb ich,nicht LESENm, Betreff und absender REICHT zum auslesen.

Und dabei greift der Datenschutz nicht,mach dich schlau und komm dann wieder.Der Inhalt ist mir Wumpe,wenn aber im Betreff:Einkaufsliste,Hosengröße,etc. steht. DANN ist es privat und ist laut Netzordnung verboten.

Nur weil ich den Traffic abhöre zwecks Datenschutz der Unternehmensdaten,darf mir noch keiner was auf die finger hauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also für dich nochmal die alte leier:Lesen->informieren->denken ->posten


----------



## Omidas (28. Mai 2008)

Aber das ruchlose Morde System könnte man auch schön fürs PvP nehmen.

Hatte das in ähnlicher Form schon mal wo geschrieben.

Für jedes killen eines Lowies erhält man Punkte. Diese Punkte werden nirgendwo markiert sondern nur
zwischengespeichert. Sollte dann auch nur gelten, wenn man Spieler killt, die weit unter seinem Lvl liegen. So 
5-10. Je weiter der Unterschied umso mehr negative Punkte bekommt man.

Wenn jetzt ein Spieler lan genug Lowies killt häufen sich die Punkte soweit an, erhält er eine Markierung. Sei 
es ein Titel den er tragen muss. >> Schlächter <<. Oder ein ähnliches Symbol wie Elite Gegner um das Char
Symbol.

Dadurch würde jeder sehen wer Lowies killt. Und eigentlich müssten alle zufrieden Damit sein.

Der Ganker:
Kann weiter Lowies killen, da die Markierung keine Auswirkungen aufs Spiel hat. Viele werden mit so einer
Markierung auch sicher angeben was sie für ein Imba R0xx0r sind.

Die Gegnerische Fraktion:
Sieht auf anhieb ob jemand ein Ganker ist. Werden sich vielleicht dadurch motivierter fühlen so einen auch mal
anzugreifen und ihn mal zu ganken.

Der Gegankte:
Vielleicht fühlen sich einige Ganker durch diese Markierung unwohl, weil sie selber gejagt werden und lassen
 Lowies nach einem Kill in Frieden.

Wär doch auch Klasse fürs Open PvP. Der Ganker sagt ja selber über sich, das er es nur wegen dem PvP macht
und nicht weil er darüber einen wi**** kann, weil er einen Lowie One hitted. Durch die Markierung kriegt er
das gewünschte PvP. Nur halt öfters mal von gleich leveligren.

Und da sich jeder mal besser kann oder lernt verliert man pro Tag x dieser negativen Punkte und wird so
irgendwann, wenn man nicht übermäßig Lowies killt, wieder als normaler Spieler angezeigt.

Die Idee kann natürlich nach hinten losgehen, wenn das zu viele als Status Symbol ansehen und veruschen
auch die Markierung zu bekommen. Lösung wäre dafür das nur der Ganker und die andere Fraktion es sehen
könnte, wodurch das angeben schwer fällt.


----------



## theduke666 (28. Mai 2008)

BigBadBlackBear schrieb:


> Auslesen/Überwachen schrieb ich,nicht LESENm, Betreff und absender REICHT zum auslesen.
> 
> ...
> Also für dich nochmal die alte leier:Lesen->informieren->denken ->posten


Klar wir sind doof, weil für dich auslesen<>lesen ist.
Erst Aussagen treffen und nachher andere für zu blöd zum lesen halten.
So wie Du das JETZT darstellst, macht dein Post nämlcih überhaupt keinen Sinn mehr, aber egal.



BigBadBlackBear schrieb:


> Ich hab ja gesagt ich wünsche sie mir zurück,aber nicht in welcher art und weise
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


s.o.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (28. Mai 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Blizz macht nichts gegen Ganker, weil sie es nicht können. Erstens ist es immer schwierig sowas zu belegen und zweitens wären es zu viele um Spieler um tatsächlich jeden einzelnen zu verfolgen und zu bannen. Also halten sie sich in der Regel einfach da raus.


Die machen nichts gegen Ganker und PVP-Twinks weil sie keinen Kunden verlieren wollen!


----------



## Thoryia (28. Mai 2008)

Hantsch schrieb:


> tja


Das war also nach über einem halben Jahr Mitglied bei Buffed dann Dein erster Beitrag. RESPEKT! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (28. Mai 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Klar wir sind doof, weil für dich auslesen<>lesen ist.
> Erst Aussagen treffen und nachher andere für zu blöd zum lesen halten.
> So wie Du das JETZT darstellst, macht dein Post nämlcih überhaupt keinen Sinn mehr, aber egal.
> s.o.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auslesen/überwachen ist nicht gleich Lesen. Aber wenn du das so definierst,dass es gleich ist bitte sehr. 

Und ich sagte nicht IHR seid doof,ich halte nur dein Wissen über Datenschutz und Rechte von Administratoren für sehr lückenhaft.

Edit:
Nochmal für dich:

Lesen:
Im Sinn von   	einen Text mit den Augen und dem Verstand erfassen
Beispiel   	"Er las den Antrag gründlich durch."
Oberbegriffe   	aufnehmen, sehen
Unterbegriffe   	anlesen, einlesen, blättern, durchschauen, ablesen, entziffern, schmökern, studieren, überfliegen, verschlingen, versenken, vertiefen, durchlesen
Lesen

Auslesen:
Beispiel   	"Sie las die Linsen aus."
Oberbegriff   	aussondern


----------



## theduke666 (28. Mai 2008)

BigBadBlackBear schrieb:


> Auslesen/überwachen ist nicht gleich Lesen. Aber wenn du das so definierst,dass es gleich ist bitte sehr.
> 
> Und ich sagte nicht IHR seid doof,ich halte nur dein Wissen über Datenschutz und Rechte von Administratoren für sehr lückenhaft.


Oh mannomann, troll Dich nicht um Kopf und Kragen.

Wenn es deiner Meinung sowieso rechtens ist, WARUM dann dieser Satz:



BigBadBlackBear schrieb:


> Bestraft werden würde ich nicht dafür,da es in gewissen Netzordnungen verboten ist das Netzwerk Privat zu nutzen.


Was hat das dann mit privater Nutzung zu tun?
Wie liest man nach deiner Logik eigentlich eine Datenbank aus??


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (28. Mai 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Oh mannomann, troll Dich nicht um Kopf und Kragen.




Hihi jetzt bin ich schon ein Troll,was kommt als nächstes?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokatran (28. Mai 2008)

Oh man wie kann man nur über ne 3 Stunden Sperre 3 Tage diskutiren?


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (28. Mai 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Was hat das dann mit privater Nutzung zu tun?
> Wie liest man nach deiner Logik eigentlich eine Datenbank aus??




Weil es fakt ist,das ich nicht dafür Bestraft werden würde,wenn ich es tun würde? Darum der Satz?

Es gibt Netzordnungen in denen ist die Netzbenutzung nur für Forschung etc. zu Nutzen.

Wenn jetzt jemand seine Privaten Emails,mit dem Thunderbird abruft und der Traffic überwacht,kann man den Betreff auslesen.

OTatenbank auslesen

Erstens:

HaveFun

Zweitens:
Mit Select Anweisungen^^


----------



## Bluescreen07 (28. Mai 2008)

Omidas schrieb:


> Aber das ruchlose Morde System könnte man auch schön fürs PvP nehmen.
> 
> Hatte das in ähnlicher Form schon mal wo geschrieben.
> 
> ...


Das ist fast genau das System aus Mythos nur dort kann man den Gegner noch looten

________________________

So etwas war mal angedacht und sah so aus:

*SCHANDEPUNKTE* (Handbuch Seite 134 Release Version)

Sogar unter erbitterten Feinden wie der Horde und der Allianz gibt es Ehre. Wenn Sie diesen Ehrenkodex verletzen und ablehnungswürdige PvP-Handlungen begehen - wenn Sie zum Beispiel einen Spieler ausschalten, der viele Stufen unter Ihnenen steht, oder wenn Sie wichtige nicht-kämpfende NSCs wie Flugmeister oder Questgeber auschalten - bekommen Sie dafür Schandepunkte. Falls Sie mit Ihren verbrecherischen Aktionen genug Schande angesammelt haben, werden Sie als Gesetzloser gebrandmarkt. Als Folge davon müssen Sie Erfahrungsabzüge hinnehmen. Sie verlieren das Zugangsrecht für die Städte Ihrer eigenen Fraktion und Sie werden Ihren eigenen Leuten so verhasst, dass Sie von NSCs beider Fraktionen angegriffen werden, so bald diese Sie erblicken

wurde aber vor Release gestrichen weil es die Zielgruppe vergrault hätte (CS und Battlenet Kiddies) und nicht ins Spielkonzept passt (80% aller Spieler wären zwischen Lvl 1 - 5 und können nicht in die Städte)


----------



## Mumble (28. Mai 2008)

Lokatran schrieb:


> Oh man wie kann man nur über ne 3 Stunden Sperre 3 Tage diskutiren?



Weil es anscheinend Spaß bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (28. Mai 2008)

BigBadBlackBear schrieb:


> OTatenbank auslesen
> 
> Erstens:
> 
> ...


Aja, ich verstehe, also ganz im Sinne von:



BigBadBlackBear schrieb:


> Auslesen:
> Beispiel   	"Sie las die Linsen aus."
> Oberbegriff   	aussondern






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weiter so!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frek01 (28. Mai 2008)

Fluix schrieb:


> es war insofern gerechtfertigt, weil du ihn nicht gekillt, sondern ihn nur runtergekloppt (gedotet) hast, er somit nicht direkt duch dich sondern durch die mobs gestorben ist und damit seine rüstung schaden erhielt, das ist kein pvp.



lass mich für dich den begriff pvp ausschreiben PvP=Player versus Player(Spieler gegen Spieler) also wenn er nen andren spieler gedottet hast ist das trotzdem pvp oder denkst du dass das pve war dass er nen andren spieler gedottet hat?

jedenfals versteh ich den gm nicht pvp ist teil des pvp servers ich würd mich beschweren


----------



## Sailas (28. Mai 2008)

Frek01 schrieb:


> lass mich für dich den begriff pvp ausschreiben PvP=Player versus Player(Spieler gegen Spieler) also wenn er nen andren spieler gedottet hast ist das trotzdem pvp oder denkst du dass das pve war dass er nen andren spieler gedottet hat?



natürlich ist es pvp was es aber nicht besser macht. es ist und bleibt assi ihn zu dotten und den mob den rest machen zu lassen.


----------



## Infarma (28. Mai 2008)

Nicht auf den konkreten Fall bezogen, sondern ganz allgemein:

Ich bin gewillt mir auf einem PvP-Server eine Menge bieten zu lassen: Ganken, Corpse-Camping, Quests kaputt machen, Instancen Eingänge oder Flugpunkte belagern usw. Kein Problem, das gehört dazu. Aber es gibt noch weit ekligere Sachen und auch einen Punkt, ab dem ich mir nicht alles gefallen lassen muss, was sich ein krankes Hirn ausdenkt, um seine MitMENSCHEN (ja, tatsächlich, am anderen Ende der Leitung sitzen ECHTE MENSCHEN) maximal zu Schädigen und ihnen den Spielspaß zu zerstören. 

Dann kann man PvP-Server auch gleich in Asozialen-Server umbenennen.


----------



## Draco1985 (28. Mai 2008)

quack schrieb:


> Erstens machen sie nichts dagegen, weil sie es tolerieren bzw. auch begrüßen.



Gab es jemals dazu ne Äußerung von Blizzard? Was in den AGB steht dient nur zur rechtlichen Absicherung, damit keiner die GMs vollheult (die es wie gesagt ja eh nicht regeln könnten). Von "Begrüßen" seh ich daher nichts.



> Zweitens ist dein Zitat einfach nur daneben gegriffen.



Das Zitat ist vollkommen korrekt. Blizzard hält sich raus weil es ihnen zu mühsam wäre, da eine definitve Entscheidung zu treffen, die ihnen Verantwortung aufbürden würde.

[IRONIE]
Wo kämen wir denn da hin, wenn ein Spielentwickler sich um das Verhalten seiner Community bemühen und Fehlverhalten bestrafen würde?
[/IRONIE]



> Drittens kannst du Ganken nicht mit dem Ausräumen der Gildenbak vergleichen. Wie kommt man nur auf so einen Vergleich.



Natürlich kann man das. Wie war das? "Es ist möglich, also ist es erlaubt. Ist ja alles nur ein Spiel, also sollen sich Geschädigte nicht so aufregen!"



> Und zu guter letzt: Ganken ist Teil des Spiels. Akzeptier du das lieber. Und das ist "Okay" und sehr leicht "Erträglich".



Wiederum: Es ist soweit Teil des Spiels dass es möglich ist.

Trotzdem wird kein Mensch mit gesundem Sozialverhalten einem Mitspieler das Spiel derart vermiesen, indem er ihn Stundenlang immer wieder gezielt umhaut.

Wenn du dich auf diese niedrige Stufe begeben willst, ist das dein Problem. Aber beschwer dich nicht wenn du deswegen verachtet wirst oder andere es nicht akzeptieren wollen das solches Verhalten nicht bestraft wird.

@Thoryia



> Ach aufgeregt hab ich mich nicht damals, es war halt nur mal eine willkommene Herausforderung gegen solche über Equipten Pve Typen zu zocken.
> Ich hab mich halt nur geärgert das die PvE gemacht haben und dann aufgrund von über Equip auch im PvP vorne dabei waren. DAS wurde ja aufgrund Resilence nun geändert, DARUM bin ich eher Befürworter des Resi.



Jeder hat die Möglichkeit an das "Über-Equip" zu kommen. Und zwar WIRKLICH JEDER. Es gibt keine Einschränkung die dich davon abhält, abgesehen vom Aufwand den du selbst da reinstecken willst. Und jene die solchen Aufwand betreiben haben es sich verdient vorne dabei zu sein.



> Das einzige das man damit erreicht, ist was vor BC auch der Fall war. Einige wenige %, sagen wir unter 5 haben das Highend PvP Equip und pflügen genau wie Du schreibst durchs BG, der Rest wird nur abgefarmt. DAS genau hat Blizzard je geändert mit der einfachen Zugänglichkeit von PvP Sets, man wollte die Schere zwischen ÜBER Equip und Lowie Equip einfach nicht so weit auseinander gehen lassen.



Blizzard hat an der Problematik nichts geändert. Jetzt farmen die mit Highend-PvP-Gear eben diejenigen ohne ab und die Differenz zwischen frisch 70 und S3 ist wesentlich größer als die zwischen frisch 60 und T3.

Wenn dagegen das wirklich mächtigere Zeug auf sagen wir mal 1-2% der Spieler beschränkt wird (zumindest im PvP) oder am Besten im PvP gar keine übermächtigen Sets zulässt sondern nur einheitliches Standard-Equip vergeben würde, DANN bestünde eine wesentlich fairere Chance für Quereinsteiger, weil die Chance auf einen Equiptechnisch merklich überlegenen Gegner zu treffen sehr gering wird.



> Und wenn Du sagst Du bist Casual, dann wundert mich, das Dich das so stört. Gehst halt BG 2-5 mal, hast Dein Spass, oder Raidest und nach 1-2 oder 3 Stunden Rechner aus. Das ganze 2-3 mal die Woche und Du bist chillig drauf und nicht so genervt davan. wink.gif



Was mich stört ist dass den Casuals zuviel zugeworfen wird und diese Epic-Inflation zu Lasten derer geht, die sich wirklich in das Spiel reinhängen. Auch wenn mir dazu mittlerweile die Motivation fehlt, wer viel leistet verdient auch die beste Belohnung. Auch und gerade in einem Spiel.


----------



## Ingeborch (28. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wir rufen dich Justizia, vom fernen Stern .... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der hat mein Püppchen putt gemacht! So gemein!

Tut mir leid für den Spam, aber ich find diese Diskussion einfach nur köstlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Weiter machen ... Morgen will ich nach Feierabend dann bis Seite 30 weiter lachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (28. Mai 2008)

Ingeborch schrieb:


> Weiter machen ... Morgen will ich nach Feierabend dann bis Seite 30 weiter lachen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Den Rest dann nicht mehr?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (28. Mai 2008)

@draco

Der Unterschied zwischen frisch 60 und T3 war GENAU so krass, glaub mir ich weiss wovon ich spreche! Und um eben diesen Unterschied, diese Equipment Schere geht es doch! Die war damals höher als heute im PvP gerade WEIL Dir heute als Casual mit 2-4 Wochen BG leechen die Ehre Teile hinterher geworfen werden! Damit hast Du zumindest eine Chance deine Konterklassen zu schlagen(Stein/Schere/Papier), auch wenn die vielleicht um 1-2 Stufen besseres Equip haben.

Früher als sagen wir Full T3 WL, zeig mir EINEN Schurken, der da mit dem Rang 11 Set was zu entgegnen hatte.
Nimm heute einen T6 WL, Stell einen S1 Schurken gegenüber, und Voila, die Chance den WL zu schlagen stehen sehr gut.

Man muss einfach mal von dem Denken WoW ist wichtig wegkommen, oder ich hab mir was verdient weil ich lange on bin und der nicht. Woran willst Du das messen? Weil der "Pro" Gamer mehr Zeit damit verbringt, verdient er automatisch das bessere Equip?
Ich finde die Idee mit der Arena und den 10 Pflichtspielen eine super Lösung Casuals bei der Stange zu halten, denn ich finde man verdient nicht besseres Equip indem man 24/7 Onlinezeiten hat, sondern indem man zu den 20% in meiner Signatur gehört.


----------



## Lillyan (28. Mai 2008)

Frek01 schrieb:


> lass mich für dich den begriff pvp ausschreiben PvP=Player versus Player(Spieler gegen Spieler) also wenn er nen andren spieler gedottet hast ist das trotzdem pvp oder denkst du dass das pve war dass er nen andren spieler gedottet hat?
> 
> jedenfals versteh ich den gm nicht pvp ist teil des pvp servers ich würd mich beschweren



 Er hat ja noch nicht mal Schaden gemacht, sondern ihn nur geschwächt und das nur in der Absicht, daß er von Monstern gekillt wird. Das kann doch eigentlich nur den Grund haben, daß er wollte, daß der Spieler Repkosten hat, oder? Und ja, es ist vllt "nur" 1 Silber, aber in bestimmten Gegenden kommt es halt am laufenden band vor, daß man auf diese Weise gekillt wird und dann häufen sich die Kosten (zumindest war es auf dem Server so wo ich angefangen habe)... irgendwann würde ich da auch mal ein Ticket schreiben.


----------



## Dardmok (28. Mai 2008)

das ist ja mal lachhaft.
wenn man kein stress mit ner anderen fraktion haben will, soll man auf nem pve server zocken.
auf nem pvp server hat man immer mit sowas zu rechnen, deswegen heißt er ja so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1v1 wirste sowieso net finden, kaum haste deinen feind fast down kommen 4 freunde von dem die dich richtig schön vermöbeln

warum sich leute aufregen und n ticket schreiben wenn sie mal gekillt werden verstehe ich net.
ich hasse sowie so das: 
hey, da läuft ein zwerg, ich bin eigentlich ein orkkrieger und kann mit zwergen garnicht... aber der sieht so knuffig aus! versuchen wir es mal mit /winken, vielleicht kommen wir ja ins "gespräch" und können lustig mit freundschaftsemotes um uns schmeißen.

*kotz*

kindergarten



PS: normalerweise lasse ich lowies auch in ruhe, bin nicht mal eienr von diesen hardcore pvp-spielern, sondern eher pve´ler. Trotzdem vertrete ich diese meinung, egal ob ich nun umgehauen werde oder jemand umhaue


----------



## Draco1985 (28. Mai 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Man muss einfach mal von dem Denken WoW ist wichtig wegkommen, oder ich hab mir was verdient weil ich lange on bin und der nicht. Woran willst Du das messen? Weil der "Pro" Gamer mehr Zeit damit verbringt, verdient er automatisch das bessere Equip?



Man muss vielleicht auch mal von dem Denken wegkommen dass Pro-Gamer Pro-Gamer sind einfach weil sie viel Zeit haben. Ich kenne genug Casuals die zeitlich locker SSC und TK raiden könnten, wenn nicht mehr, aber sie kommen nicht mal in Kara zurecht.

Ich sage nicht die die mehr Zeit haben sollen belohnt werden, sondern die die sich mehr reinhängen. Das Spiel verstehen lernen, Taktiken studieren und anwenden können, Skillungen und Spielweise verfeinern, etc. Die meisten Casuals machen das nicht und kriegen trotzdem S1 (bald S2) nachgeworfen.



> Ich finde die Idee mit der Arena und den 10 Pflichtspielen eine super Lösung Casuals bei der Stange zu halten, denn ich finde man verdient nicht besseres Equip indem man 24/7 Onlinezeiten hat, sondern indem man zu den 20% in meiner Signatur gehört.



Ich kenne mehr Leute aus den berüchtigten 80%, die trotzdem Fullepic rumlaufen. Dadurch dass denen ein Erfolgserlebnis gewährt wird, wurden die doch erst dermaßen stupide und arrogant. "Seht her, ich bin Komplett lila, ich kann dieses Sopiel spielen und jeder der was anderes behauptet ist ein Noob und hat eh keine Ahnung!"

Wenn man denen die Erfolgserlebnisse wegnimmt, die sie für Null Leistung (außer im BG botten oder sonstwie leechen) erhalten haben, dann werden die hoffentlich mal das Spiel verlassen oder ihre eigene Stellung erkennen anstatt weiter Randomgruppen mit ihrer Anwesenheit zu belasten.

Bestes Beispiel sind doch die "Trostpreis-Marken", wenn ein BG verloren wurde. Weg damit! Dann leechen die Leute nicht, sondern strengen sich mal an um die Partie zu gewinnen.


----------



## Thoryia (28. Mai 2008)

Ich glaub Du lässt Dich zu sehr von der Farbe beeindrucken. Lass doch den Noobs ihr S1, wenn sie sich dann ganz stolz vorkommen in Epic, who cares?
Solange sie wie 80% spielen, bleiben sie doch dieselben Gimps die sie mit grünen oder blauen Quest Items sind.
Und ich weiss nicht auf was für einer Seite oder welchen Realmpool du Spielst, aber das leechen muss bei Dir ganz schlimm sein, das lese ich immer wieder in Deinen Texten.
Bei mir wird maximal im AV geleecht, und das auch in Grenzen. Vielleicht 2 oder 3 seit der Bot Bann Welle. Also alles halb so wild.

Dann seh ich haben wir eine völlig missverständliche Auffassung von "Pro" Gamern und Casuals? Also für mich ist der Casual der Gelegenheitsspieler, der KANN gar nicht so viel Zeit haben wie Du sagst, weil WoW für ihn ein Fun Hobby ist dem er maximal 10-20% seiner freien Zeit widmet. Und Pro als Abk. für Professionell meine ich weniger auf den Spielstil sondern eher auf die Zeit bezogen, die man dann dem Hobby widmet.
Glaub mir, T6 Raider müssen mehr Zeit haben, alleine den Raidstuff farmen usw. Sonnenbrunnen Plateau noch mehr, das sind "Pro" Gamer für mich, die es als Profession sehen.
Daher schreib ich Pro auch in Klammern, damit niemand denkt die wären besser. Früher bist Du auch nur Rang 14 geworden als "Pro", weil 3-5 Monate jeden Tag 14-16 Stunden PvP. Also in WoW ist es einfach so wer mehr Zeit hat schafft mehr, nur ist der dann auch Zwangsläufig der bessere?

Ich finde genau da hat Blizzard meiner Meinung nach richtig angesetzt, das des Game eben nicht nur für Hardcore Gilden Zocker attraktiv ist, sondern auch dem 2-3 mal die Woche 3 Stunden Zocker.


----------



## Shiro Firerage (28. Mai 2008)

scheisse Leute *schnief*.....TT.TT *heul* Wayne ist tod!!! er wurde vom Reissack erschlagen.

@TE es war scheisse was du gemacht hast, wurdest gebannt, fertig, das nächste mal genießt du einfach die 3 Stunden in RL und ende is.

Ich hatte gestern bei den Netherschwingen auch so nen verkackten Blutelf am Arsch der immer gewartet hat bis ich die Mobs angreife auf das er mir die Fracht wegschnappen kann, mache ich deswegen ein Thema bei Buffed auf ? nein ich nutze die Zeit und lauf ihm hinterher und mach das gleiche bei ihm, ende lol XD.

Edit: wenn du ihn Killst hat er keine Reppkosten, wenn die Mobs ihn killen dann hat er welche, so wie ich das verstanden habe hast du dafür gesorgt das die Mobs ihn killen.


----------



## Draco1985 (28. Mai 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Und ich weiss nicht auf was für einer Seite oder welchen Realmpool du Spielst, aber das leechen muss bei Dir ganz schlimm sein, das lese ich immer wieder in Deinen Texten.
> Bei mir wird maximal im AV geleecht, und das auch in Grenzen. Vielleicht 2 oder 3 seit der Bot Bann Welle. Also alles halb so wild.



Ich meide die BGs, aber allein die Tatsache, dass das Spiel solche Leute fördert, indem fürs Nichtstun und Verlieren Belohnungen vergeben werden kotzt mich schonmal tierisch an. Sollen die Spieler sich ihre Marken verdienen. Wer Spaß an den BGs hat der dürfte das wohl kaum als Belastung empfinden.

Und bevor das berüchtigte "Ja, aber in Realmpool XYZ verliert Allianz/Horde fast jedes BG!" kommt: Dann lernen die Idioten, die u.a. mich dazu gebracht haben um die BGs einen weiten Bogen zu machen vielleicht mal was über Teamplay, dann klappts auch mit dem Sieg.



> Dann seh ich haben wir eine völlig missverständliche Auffassung von "Pro" Gamern und Casuals? Also für mich ist der Casual der Gelegenheitsspieler, der KANN gar nicht so viel Zeit haben wie Du sagst, weil WoW für ihn ein Fun Hobby ist dem er maximal 10-20% seiner freien Zeit widmet. Und Pro als Abk. für Professionell meine ich weniger auf den Spielstil sondern eher auf die Zeit bezogen, die man dann dem Hobby widmet.



Jein. Die Definition von Casuals und Pros ist relativ fest. Aber ich kenne wenige Casuals, die wirklich keine Zeit haben, sondern welche die einfach nur darüber motzen, dass sie in der Zeit die sie haben (und das geht schonmal in die zweistelligen Stundenbereiche am WE) nichts gebacken kriegen.

Kein Wunder wenn man nach zwei Raidtagen à vier Stunden Kara immer noch nicht leergefegt hat, weil alle zwei Minuten jemand AFK geht, Telefoniert oder nen Quickie mit seiner Freundin abzieht (kein Witz, das hab ich schon erlebt!).

RL schön und gut, aber wenn ich spiele dann spiele ich und da stelle ich dann auch sicher, dass mir keiner dazwischenfunkt. Genau wie ich sicherstelle, dass mich auf der Arbeit auch kein Mitspieler anruft, um mit seinem neuen Instanzdrop zu prahlen.

Vielleicht hab ich einfach nur die falschen Leute kennen gelernt, aber bis dato ist mein Eindruck dass "Casual" nicht "zuwenig Zeit" sondern "kein Ehrgeiz" bedeutet. Und solche Leute können ein Spiel ja gerne spielen wie sie wollen, sollen sich dann aber auch mit dem zufrieden geben was sie haben und nicht verlangen, dass alles so zurechtgepatcht wird, dass sie auch alles schaffen ohne ihre Spielgewohnheiten zu verändern.



> Glaub mir, T6 Raider müssen mehr Zeit haben, alleine den Raidstuff farmen usw. Sonnenbrunnen Plateau noch mehr, das sind "Pro" Gamer für mich, die es als Profession sehen.
> Daher schreib ich Pro auch in Klammern, damit niemand denkt die wären besser. Früher bist Du auch nur Rang 14 geworden als "Pro", weil 3-5 Monate jeden Tag 14-16 Stunden PvP. Also in WoW ist es einfach so wer mehr Zeit hat schafft mehr, nur ist der dann auch Zwangsläufig der bessere?



Nur weil jemand mehr Zeit hat heißt es nicht, dass er/sie besser ist. Das hast du ja selbst gesagt, die Idioten dümpeln auch mit 24/7 online noch in Kara oder auf ner Arenawertung von 1500 rum.

Aber die die wirklich besser sind sollten dafür auch angemessen belohnt werden. Ja, auch oder gerade in einem Spiel.

Und dann ist es genau die falsche Herangehensweise Bosse zu vereinfachen, PreQuests abzuschaffen, Equip zu verschenken und dergleichen, sondern der Content muss nur umgestrickt werden, dass er kleinschrittiger wird. Sprich eine Instanz muss nicht in einem Rutsch gecleart werden, weil sonst der Trash respawnt, sondern teilt sich in mehrere Abschnitte auf, die nacheinander auch an mehreren Abenden gecleart werden können. Schema Kloster z.B.


----------



## Ghodi (29. Mai 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Kein Wunder wenn man nach zwei Raidtagen à vier Stunden Kara immer noch nicht leergefegt hat, weil alle zwei Minuten jemand AFK geht, Telefoniert oder nen Quickie mit seiner Freundin abzieht (kein Witz, das hab ich schon erlebt!).



Also ich ziehe Sex dem World of Warcraft vor! Krank wäre es, wenn es andersrum ist! Wie bei dir?


----------



## Maradil (29. Mai 2008)

existiert denn dieser kack thread imemrnoch ? is nich schon alles gesagt / gewhint / geflamet worden ?


----------



## theduke666 (29. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> existiert denn dieser kack thread imemrnoch ? is nich schon alles gesagt / gewhint / geflamet worden ?


Nochmal, nochmal..... !













Nicht die Mama...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (29. Mai 2008)

anscheinend nurnoch da um dumme kommentare abzulassen, und ansteckend is es auchnoch....bin auch schon dabei auf son Blödsinn zu antworten


----------



## theduke666 (29. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> anscheinend nurnoch da um dumme kommentare abzulassen...


Willkommen im Club 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (29. Mai 2008)

Ghodi schrieb:


> Also ich ziehe Sex dem World of Warcraft vor! Krank wäre es, wenn es andersrum ist! Wie bei dir?



Wer WoW über Sex stellt wäre wohl ein Idiot und/oder hat einen in der Horizontalen eher unbegabten Lebenspartner (oder gar keinen). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ja, ich finde es etwas krank, einen Quickie mitten in einem Raid abzuziehen - vor allem wenn dabei die TS-Verbindung noch steht (und Push-To-Talk ABGESCHALTET ist)... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (29. Mai 2008)

Spamm0r!


----------

